# Naruto Gaiden Chapter 4 Discussion Thread



## Thdyingbreed (May 14, 2015)

Make your predictions for the next chapter.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Azula (May 14, 2015)

Some reveal about how this guy exists, maybe naruto will sense his chakra and realise something.


----------



## falconzx (May 14, 2015)

Onion kid shits himself as he runs from Naruto
Naruto ask Sarada & Chocho why they follow him
He lets them follow him to meet Sasuke
Sasuke appears in the last panel


----------



## Indra (May 14, 2015)

I have this strange feeling that Konohagakure gets attacked by Sharingan creatures, which is why Boruto/Mitsuki stay in the village. I see no valid reason for Boruto not chasing his father -- Which strikes me as odd.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 14, 2015)

Onion boy runs again


----------



## Satsuki (May 14, 2015)

Naruto, Sarada, and Chocho fight?  or the girls watch Naruto fight if he tells them the enemy is too strong
Maybe Sasuke will appear ?


Haruka Katana said:


> Onion boy runs again



Onion boy


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Sasuke appears in the last panel



Seconding this. Bring on the fangirl tears.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 14, 2015)

I predict that celebi bitch will run away again.


----------



## Needless2say (May 14, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Onion kid shits himself as he runs from Naruto
> Naruto ask Sarada & Chocho why they follow him
> He lets them follow him to meet Sasuke
> Sasuke appears in the last panel



Sounds about right!


----------



## Altair21 (May 14, 2015)

Celebi runs off again. Naruto goes to meet Sasuke and Chocho runs at him thinking that big hunk is her father.


----------



## Glutamminajr (May 14, 2015)

Naruto will fight Shin who will decide to go away because he can't defeat the hokage.
Then Naruto will ask the two girls why they were following him and after that,maybe Naruto will let them join him.


----------



## tears (May 14, 2015)

hey guys, sorry to ask this since i dont know where to ask.

how many chapters we are going to see this Naruto Gaiden?

thank you.


----------



## WT (May 14, 2015)

tears said:


> hey guys, sorry to ask this since i dont know where to ask.
> 
> how many chapters we are going to see this Naruto Gaiden?
> 
> thank you.


I think thats unknown.

Hopefully quite a few


----------



## Mider T (May 14, 2015)

Dunno if Bolt will show up or Sasuke or both.


----------



## NW (May 14, 2015)

Naruto sends Celebi running back to Hood. 

They meet up with Sasuke and go to see Orochimaru


----------



## COREYxYEROC (May 14, 2015)

sasuke could appear since he is following the bad guys... but its unlikely.
the kid can teleport so either naruto follows him and leaves the kids or he just leaves.
whatever happens, there probably isnt going to be a fight. this is hokage naruto lmao... no chance the kid wins

we might get some sakura and naruto talk... i wonder if sakura is even a thought to naruto. are they still friends?
i think that its most likely the kids get put back to the village and do their chunin exams
it will be the side story while naruto and sasuke confront the enemy

then in typical shonen bullshit the tournament gets interrupted. leading to a final battle with sarada bolt and the shin kid and naruto or sasuke fight the hood.
i just rounded it up since this manga isnt going to last long xD couldnt help myself


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 14, 2015)

I predict lame ass drama + forced drama jokes with lame ass villains.

It seems to be a trend so yeah... im 80% right.


----------



## Platypus (May 14, 2015)

^ It really must be painful, being forced to read this manga.


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> I predict lame ass drama + forced drama jokes with lame ass villains.
> 
> It seems to be a trend so yeah... im 80% right.


You should probably stop reading this then.


----------



## Zef (May 14, 2015)

Celebi running is a safe prediction.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

I saw someone say Shin can teleport...? I didn't see him teleporting anywhere. I think he's closer to Konoha than we think. I think Sasuke is closer to Konoha than we think as well, since it did say "Sasuke Homecoming" in one of the translations. I think Naruto may question Shin, might even incapacitate him so he CAN question him and get some info, but then again, Shin could escape, who knows? I think after an encounter with Shin, Naruto is going to try to send the girls back home, just as Sasuke shows up at the end of the chapter. I'm probably dead wrong, but yeah. We might even get more answers to as to who these "Uchiha" supposedly are. I don't think they're Uchiha at all personally.


----------



## Platypus (May 14, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I saw someone say Shin can teleport...? I didn't see him teleporting anywhere. I think he's closer to Konoha than we think.



People say that because he seems to appear and dissappear wherever he wants.
But you're probably right about the villains' being located somewhere in Fire Country (= forests = whereabouts of Sasuke) + Kishi inserting little timeskips between the panels...


----------



## Klue (May 14, 2015)

Shin's dad steps in. Shit gets real.


----------



## Trojan (May 14, 2015)

Now since the girls started following Narudo "to give him the food" like an excuse. However, Naruto went back
to them. Isn't it likely when he takes his food that he is going to tell them like "Thanks, you can go back now" or
something? 

Would Salad be forced to tell him the truth, or are they going to try to follow him again?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 14, 2015)

Well considering Shin is there right now, I somehow doubt the food is of any importance. On top of that, there was just a bit of a battle there. The food probably got ruined. I think it's possible Naruto may try to send them back and just as he does, Sasuke appears.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 14, 2015)

I'm not seeing Naruto sending them back and then following him again. That would be awkward.


----------



## RBL (May 14, 2015)

I Predict neji reviving.


----------



## Bellville (May 14, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> I'm not seeing Naruto sending them back and then following him again. That would be awkward.



"Hey Sasuke finally made it! Oh by the way here's your daughter. Looks like you guys have a bit to catch up on! I didn't want to leave her back in Konoha because _that _would have been _awkward!_ ahaha!"


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 14, 2015)

The Bento is on the ground. Hope they don't forget about it


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 14, 2015)

Bellville said:


> "Hey Sasuke finally made it! Oh by the way here's your daughter. Looks like you guys have a bit to catch up on! I didn't want to leave her back in Konoha because _that _would have been _awkward!_ ahaha!"



I did not mean that Naruto will take them with him either.


----------



## Raventhal (May 14, 2015)

Dry Eye Darth Uchiha is given 



Then he's not grumpy anymore and peace resumes.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2015)

We will see that the Hokage was just a Nardo clone all alone since chapter 1, and the real Nardo was looking for Sauce or having a secret mission with Sauce.

And for that, Nardo and his Nardo clone will become real baddass.
Lel.

I also say, Sarada will let us see a new tech, which will be more badass that Kid Sauce had.


----------



## Macar0n (May 14, 2015)

Shin will run away again
Naruto will lecture the kids and he will see the bento and feel bad for Boruto
Sasuke will join Naruto and the girls and ask why they are here and what happened
Chocho will say that's him, he's my dad lol
Sarada will ask her dad why he left and never came back neither send her a message 
she will show him Karin's picture asking who is that woman with glasses 

everything is gonna be awkward and Sasuke will be an ass saying they have more important stuff to worry about and voil?, end of the chapter


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 14, 2015)

Naruto flexes his chakra, similar to what Hashirama and Tobirama did when they were resurrected.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 14, 2015)

I also predict Sasuke now knows how to make Kage Bunshins.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 14, 2015)

Next week's preview from the last page of WSJ:

VS シン！！突如現れた写輪眼の少年の目的は！？

VS Shin!! What are the intentions of the boy with the Sharingan who has suddenly appeared!?

....Blah, not very helpful info at all.


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Next week's preview from the last page of WSJ:
> 
> VS シン！！突如現れた写輪眼の少年の目的は！？
> 
> ...



Hopefully he is prevented from getting away this time and answers questions picking the pace back up


----------



## Addy (May 15, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Next week's preview from the last page of WSJ:
> 
> VS シン！！突如現れた写輪眼の少年の目的は！？
> 
> ...



on the contrary. 

"What are the intentions" = flashback


----------



## Invictus-Kun (May 15, 2015)

Shin with Kamui escape, then Obito fans start to troll, Kishi will be blamed again.


----------



## MayorNiYueki (May 15, 2015)

Onion kid got wrek by Naruto, after being wrek he run away
and sasuke will appear in whatever page

AND, there goes family drama


----------



## Wraith_Madara (May 15, 2015)

The Sharingan brat resists - he has his target in front of him after all and failure is likely not an acceptable option - but if he haven't got an Anti-Naruto Jutsu, he's better off running, which I hope comes sooner than later.

Naruto will allow Sarada to accompany him? He'd hopefully relate to someone having questions to their parent who's being absent all their life. And it will save us time and panels.

In the last picture, we'll get Sasuke. Not that they meet him, just a random scene to show he's still around. Might have arrived at Orochimaru's already.


----------



## Konoha Sev7n (May 15, 2015)

Ch.4

Shin get back from Hooded Father to face Naruto.. distraction
Hooded Father cast Ninjutsu against the kids ...
Sarada get kidnapped...
Sasuke Show up on the scene.. 
Sarada pop out of the bushes..
Bento is missing.. (Boruto was trade places with sarada... as he was watching from bento box where he was transformed.. during this quick hand switch at the gates) 

Sasuke tell sarada to go home back to sakura... 

mitsuki join team sarada, choucho an team captain..

Naruto an Sasuke head to Orochimaru..


----------



## Zef (May 15, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Next week's preview from the last page of WSJ:
> 
> VS シン！！突如現れた写輪眼の少年の目的は！？
> 
> ...



VS Shin? I predict Naruto won't one shot.:ignoramus


We already know Shin's intentions.  His father told him to kidnap Sarada. Useless preview.


----------



## Platypus (May 15, 2015)

Zef said:


> VS Shin? I predict Naruto won't one shot.:ignoramus
> 
> 
> We already know Shin's intentions.  His father told him to kidnap Sarada. Useless preview.



Nah. Naruto's going to be Naruto and try to TNJ the boy.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 15, 2015)

- I predict that the onion uchiha runs away.
- The retarded akimichi starts making dead jokes about Naruto being her real Dad
- Naruto Cringes :S
- The emotional uchiha girl gives him lunch.
- More prolonged/unnecessary family Drama  
- Afterwards, Naruto realises that he  can't track the onion uchiha in Sage mode....So, he calls an expert......Lord Kiba of the Inuzuka Clan.
- Lord Kiba replies saying that he can't make it, cos he's doing something important.....so he sends someone else.
- Naruto's confused about who Kiba's sending ....It can't be Akamaru because he's too old.
- To Naruto and the other two girl's amazement.....they see what seems to be Kiba's child approaching them.
[CHAPTER END]


----------



## sugarmaple (May 15, 2015)

I predict that Shin will run away + Naruto's lil talk with Sarada and Chouchou + Boruto + Sasuke's appearance + Mitsuki.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (May 15, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Nah. Naruto's going to be Naruto and try to TNJ the boy.


Ha! I can actually see it.

Naruto: Why are you attacking?

Shin: I want to kill Sasuke. Sasuke is evil. He killed Itachi.

Naruto: That he did. Itachi manipulated him. See... *Naruto tells Shin (and Sarada) the entire truth about Itachi and the massacre. Shin becomes shocked, cries and decides that he has to crush Konoha.*

Then they fight a little longer. Naruto beats his ***, TnJ him, and somewhere, a guy with a messy Sharingan throws a hissy fit.


----------



## Milady (May 16, 2015)

This is the only time in Naruto where I want a flashback. 

Not sure if Sarada will meet Sasuke soon? I think Naruto won't let them go on such dangerous mission with him. Sarada will find other ways to get her answers. Boruto and Mitsuki will be involved i somehow......hope. I'm really liking Mitsuki


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 16, 2015)

I think Sasuke is in Konoha territory. He most likely picked a meeting place for him and Naruto so I doubt he's at Orochimaru's yet, if they even know where he is. I think that Naruto will confront Shin while protecting the girls and demand answers. We already know Shin is after Sarada, and I think Sarada might inform Naruto of this. I have a feeling Sasuke will show up at the end of the chapter as a fight ensues between Naruto and Shin.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 16, 2015)

Predict Naruto owning that ass and telling Shin "You can't beat me" and Shin saying something like "I don't have to, I just have to get her." Naruto promptly whoops his ass again and says he can't do that either.

Also predict Talk no Jutsu and flashbacks.


----------



## MS81 (May 17, 2015)

I bet there's going to be some kind of fusion between chibi juubi and shin/pin eye.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Predict Naruto owning that ass and telling Shin "You can't beat me" and Shin saying something like "I don't have to, I just have to get her." Naruto promptly whoops his ass again and says he can't do that either.
> 
> Also predict Talk no Jutsu and flashbacks.


 
i predict perfect one panel TNJ  

"you wanted to be hokage too" 
"how did you know?  "
" everyone wants to be hokage. its our destiny  "


----------



## sugarmaple (May 17, 2015)

I predict genjutsu


----------



## Raiden (May 17, 2015)

I wish we got more information rather than hints. Not even enough activity anymore for the thrill of trying to figure out what happens.


----------



## Addy (May 17, 2015)

Raiden said:


> I wish we got more information rather than hints. Not even enough activity anymore for the thrill of trying to figure out what happens.



many people lost interest when the story ended after 700. it doesn't matter the content anymore since not that many people read it :/


----------



## SakurasIndecision (May 17, 2015)

Shin spills the truth to Sarada that her dad killed his own brother.  She'll be suitably horrified while Naruto chases Shin off then sends the girls back home so Sarada can stew over her father's morality.


----------



## Shattering (May 17, 2015)

If this is the setup for another Itachi flashback I'm in bitches


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 17, 2015)

Ohhhh if Shin spills the beans shit could get really bad. I hadn't thought of that. Now I really can't wait lol. Apparently there was a thing posted on 2ch but whether it's true or not remains to be confirmed. Someone apparently said Gaiden will be 12 chapters and that Sasuke and Sarada will meet in Ch 5. It seems like that could be legit, but until it's confirmed, I won't believe it. Though the numbers of chapters does make sense since this is only going to be a short but heavy series, according to Kishimoto.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 17, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Next week's preview from the last page of WSJ:
> 
> VS シン！！突如現れた写輪眼の少年の目的は！？
> 
> ...



Posting the proof now that WSJ is released officially in JP


----------



## Trojan (May 17, 2015)

Why do they keep putting Bolt when Kishi made him irrelevant to this manga?


----------



## Zef (May 17, 2015)

Kishi getting revenge for all the false advertisement of Sasuke.:ho


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 17, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why do they keep putting Bolt when Kishi made him irrelevant to this manga?



Everytime I look at it it gives me the laughs


----------



## Indra (May 17, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Everytime I look at it it gives me the laughs


I can't help but laugh either XD.

Well at first I thought this series would be about Boruto, Naruto, and Sarada.

Now after the first chapter I thought it was going to be through Sarada's perspective first, and then the next chapter starts from Boruto's after first scene (Where both Sarada/Boruto were side by side in the panel - Striking the Sasuke pose - Boruto striking the normal pose) and then go to him playing with Naruto, and so forth.

Though now it is obvious the Gaiden is about Sarada and her Sharingan activation, mixed with Uchiha/Akatsuki members :

Boy was I wrong XDD


----------



## Majin Lu (May 17, 2015)

I don't see Naruto fighting Shin. I mean, Shin is a kid, so Naruto will avoid hurting him.


----------



## StickaStick (May 18, 2015)

Naruto should break his legs and send him back to Hooded-Guy in a bag.


----------



## Trojan (May 18, 2015)

I honestly more interested on how Kishi is going to make Shin run away from Narudo. 

Tho, since this is supposed to be a short-series the base should be faster, which I can it has been so. 
The 2nd chapter for example, Kishi did not make Shin's "father's" face appear at all. However, in the last
chapter he made most of his face appears, so he is not really trying to drag out that shit like he did with Obito
which is a good sign imo. 

I hope that this guy, whoever he is, come to help shin somhow because I don't see how he (or both honestly)
stands any chance against Narudo. In addition, if he is indeed Shisui, then he should show him already to be ready
for the most likely shitty excuse we are going to get to why is he still alive, or just thinking of itachi's death after all those years.

I would like to know tho if those uchiha's story is going to end in this mini-series, or is it going to end in the movie
because somehow they are going to be the villains in the movie as well.


----------



## Yahiko (May 18, 2015)

tears said:


> hey guys, sorry to ask this since i dont know where to ask.
> 
> how many chapters we are going to see this Naruto Gaiden?
> 
> thank you.


People were saying that there are going to be 10-20 chapters because mini series means small series but it doesn't seems like its going to be that way, I mean how is  kishi going to complete this new tobi arc in 20 chapters? Atleast 40 - 50 chapters are required  to finish this arc.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 18, 2015)

Kishi is always saving the best characters for last. Thats why Bolt doesent show up now and Kishi didnt want to tell any details about Bolts involvement in the Gaiden in his recent interview.
Besides Bolt has a much bigger goal then any other character, he wants to change the ninja system and he hates Hokage. Salad's only intention is to resolve her daddy issues, she doesent even want to be a ninja LoL
I think it would be funny if Bolt ended up as the new main villain in the future part3 of the manga and then Naruto having to stop his own son or geting killed by him in the process.Some Star Wars drama shit right there


----------



## Platypus (May 18, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> People were saying that there are going to be 10-20 chapters because mini series means small series but it doesn't seems like its going to be that way, I mean *how is  kishi going to complete this new tobi arc in 20 chapters*? Atleast 40 - 50 chapters are required  to finish this arc.



He'll do it half-assedly. 
Chances are that Tobi 2.0 is just a new, bland character, like Toneri.


----------



## Mariko (May 18, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> *I don't see Naruto fighting Shin*. I mean, Shin is a kid, so Naruto will avoid hurting him.



Fighting no, but Tnjing?


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2015)

My take

*Spoiler*: __ 




Eh Boruto is getting a movie to himself. I'm postive though he's going to play an important role in the Gaiden. We can all laugh and joke around about him not being here, but the only reason Chou Chou is even involved in this Gaiden is to activate Sarada's Sharingan. Once that over ... Going to take a rough guess and say she'll be less shown. Because I see no valid reason for her being important in a story about "From father to child" nor are Choji/Karui important.

Though you could also note that Sarada won't be activating her Sharingan higher unless her and Chou Chou start fighting it out. I'm assuming if her Sharingan activates due through Chou Chou (which it will), then I expect Sarada to kill Chou Chou her to stay at one 1T.

Boruto will most likely come through the middle of the series (only on chapter 3) nearer the end. Kishimoto right now has him on lockdown from my perspective, but each chapter he is showcased Kishimoto gives a bit more, and this time suprisingly he was rather enjoyable and interesting (at least for me) outside of the usual "I want father blah blah".

Though I'm going to clearly enjoy Sarada as a MC, Chou Chou hopefully dying for plot please (joking ... not), and Sasuke/Naruto kicking some ass together.

As for prediction since Kishimoto already ruined the surprise for Sarada activating her Sharingan. I hope it happens next chapter.



Not in the mood for long discussions though, just my two cents.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2015)

is burrito the sasuke of his generation?

he is advertised and seen everywhere  except in the actual content he is advertised for


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> is burrito the sasuke of his generation?
> 
> he is advertised and seen everywhere  except in the actual content he is advertised for


Zef said Kishimtoto is getting back for the advertisement on Sasuke yet he doesn't know Kishimoto plays a role in the advertisement too. :


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2015)

lndra said:


> Zef said Kishimtoto is getting back for the advertisement on Sasuke yet he doesn't know Kishimoto plays a role in the advertisement too. :



kishimoto plays a role in the advertisement? always thought it was an editor thing


----------



## Bellville (May 18, 2015)

Chucky181 said:


> People were saying that there are going to be 10-20 chapters because mini series means small series but it doesn't seems like its going to be that way, I mean how is  kishi going to complete this new tobi arc in 20 chapters? Atleast 40 - 50 chapters are required  to finish this arc.



Releasing weekly chapters until the movie release allows for 10 chapters after this week's release unless there is some kind of double issue between now and then.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Releasing weekly chapters until the movie release allows for 10 chapters after this week's release unless there is some kind of double issue between now and then.



i think there is another golden week or something until then and if i am not mistaken, it we get 10 or 12 chapters in a vol 

also, dont forget that the manga ending right before the movie released is a stretch as the main manga ended one month before release of the movie so that is about 7 chapters without any breaks until the 6th of july (a monday) which is almostone month prior to the movie realsing on the 7th of August.


----------



## Bellville (May 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think there is another golden week or something until then and if i am not mistaken, it we get 10 or 12 chapters in a vol
> 
> also, dont forget that the manga ending right before the movie released is a stretch as the main manga ended one month before release of the movie so that is about 7 chapters without any breaks until the 6th of july (a monday) which is almostone month prior to the movie realsing on the 7th of August.



_Another_ Golden Week? da fuq Japan... I should stop reading this gaiden now. How many more questions will be raised and unanswered for the sake of a movie? Shoulda just scrapped it and gone the whole nine yards in manga format imo.


----------



## WT (May 18, 2015)

Naruto Gaiden 4: Rise of the Uchiha

Naruto: Sharingan huh?
Shin: Another dispensible fodder appears, no matter. I'll kill you and take the girl back to father.
Naruto: ......
Chou Chou: This guys's kinda strong seventh! Can you even beat him? His eyes freak me out.
Sarada: That's the sharingan. The weapon of the Uchiha clan. Please be careful seventh!
Shin (while showing killer intent): I'm going to kill anyone in my way, take girl back to father, kill Uchiha Sasuke and destroy Konoha!
*As ChouChou and Sarada catch Shin's killer stare, they step back and cower with fear*
Naruto angry: Destroy Konoha huh? 
*Naruto suddenly releases a wave of sage energy infused with chakra of the tailed beasts which starts to shake the ground all the while giving a death stare to Shin (like Tobirama did with Sasuke/Orochimau)*
Shin/Sarada/Chou Chou: ????!!!!!!! *All are frozen with fear and awe*
Shin wide eyed: Thhiiss ggggguy..... i'm nnno mmatch for hhhim.
*Shin tries to run away. Naruto hirashins behind him and knocks him out with one chop*
Sarada: Wwow! He's sooo fast!
ChouChou: Is this the power of the 7th?!

Naruto/Sarada/ChoCho: ??

*The masked man suddenly appears*

????: Its an honor, 7th hokage Uzumaki Naruto! Shin was a fool trying to engage with someone like you.

Naruto: This power....

*We get a glimpse of the masked man's eyes who shows a double mangekyou with Obito/Kakashi's design.

END


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 18, 2015)

lol this mini series will have around 10-15 chapters, no more than this.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Another Golden Week? da fuq Japan... I should stop reading this gaiden now. How many more questions will be raised and unanswered for the sake of a movie? Shoulda just scrapped it and gone the whole nine yards in manga format imo.



no one said the manga will end before the movie. it's just an assumption we all have. 

and if the answers will only be seen in the movie, then the movie will be about uchiha after all


----------



## Blu-ray (May 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> is burrito the sasuke of his generation?
> 
> he is advertised and seen everywhere  except in the actual content he is advertised for



Sasuke is his master afterall. Boruto learned from the best.


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2015)

Addy said:


> kishimoto plays a role in the advertisement? always thought it was an editor thing


They discuss it with each other from my understanding. Kishimoto plays a large role in it, especially in Japan.


----------



## Addy (May 18, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Sasuke is his master afterall. Boruto learned from the best.



at this rate, he will get 10 seconds 


lndra said:


> They discuss it with each other from my understanding. Kishimoto plays a large role in it, especially in Japan.



well, that is new


----------



## Arya Stark (May 18, 2015)

i want a quick and painless death so 10 chapters are enough


----------



## Majin Lu (May 18, 2015)

Mariko said:


> Fighting no, but Tnjing?


TnJ and he will also give the kid his bento.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 18, 2015)

We'll get an TNJ attempt then a quick fight, then Shin will Hiraishin again. The chapter would end on Sarada following Naruto to see her dad with the caption "will they finally meet ?". I feel it


----------



## Indra (May 18, 2015)

There is no Golden Week until 2016.

I believe it is once a year only. Google:

""Golden Week" Many Japanese workers get about a week off around the end of April and beginning of May. This is because there is cluster of national holidays during this time. The "week" starts on April 29, a national holiday that used to be celebrated as the birthday of Emperor Showa, who passed away in 1989."


----------



## Majin Lu (May 18, 2015)

The next WS Jump break is Obon (August) and the Boruto movie will premiere one week before it.


----------



## ch1p (May 18, 2015)

I wonder if Akatsuki guy has something similar to the six paths (and seeing through other's eyes), considering that little monster with sharingan was watching the girls and the next panel is Akatsuki guy saying they're on the move.


----------



## Hexa (May 18, 2015)

lndra said:


> They discuss it with each other from my understanding. Kishimoto plays a large role in it, especially in Japan.


How in the world did you come to that understanding?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 18, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I wonder if Akatsuki guy has something similar to the six paths (and seeing through other's eyes), considering that little monster with sharingan was watching the girls and the next panel is Akatsuki guy saying they're on the move.



I think that little monster dude might be a kind of lookout or connected to Akatsuki dude in some way. Like maybe Akatsuki dude can see through that little monster's eye or something?


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2015)

here is a wild prediction. 

salad gets kidnapped this chapter. enter burrito


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> here is a wild prediction.
> 
> salad gets kidnapped this chapter. enter burrito


Too early Addy. Wait for Sarada to have her Sharingan first so that Chou Chou  loses her reverence after her one and only job :


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Too early Addy. Wait for Sarada to have her Sharingan first so that Chou Chou  loses her reverence after her one and only job :


you underestimate the power of plot  

i dont get the Chouchou part


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> you underestimate the power of plot
> 
> i dont get the Chouchou part


Chou Chou will most likely be used to help speed up Sarada's activation process. I mean I don't see any other reason for her being here seriously. 

I think it was hinted at her getting hurt in someway when Chou Chou/Sarada brawled with Shin for a few seconds before they got  pwnt. That or .... she activates her Sharingan through daddy issues 

That would be lame as hell.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chou Chou will most likely be used to help speed up Sarada's activation process. I mean I don't see any other reason for her being here seriously.
> 
> I think it was hinted at her getting hurt in someway when Chou Chou/Sarada brawled with Shin for a few seconds before they got  pwnt. That or .... she activates her Sharingan through daddy issues
> 
> That would be lame as hell.



Chouchou is there because she is kishis favorite new generation kid according to him so i doubt he will kill her   

salad awakens the sharingan because sasuke killed her doggy like pain 


but if shin is tnjd, then he will die so she can awaken the sharingan.


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> Chouchou is there because she is kishis favorite new generation kid according to him so i doubt he will kill her
> 
> salad awakens the sharingan because sasuke killed her doggy like pain


You honestly believe what Kishimoto says? He knows damn well his favorite is an Uchiha, he can stop pretending 

Bet CHou Chou is going to mysteriously disappear after each chapter when Sarada activates her "you get more manga panels then everybody else" eyes xD


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2015)

Shin's dad steps in, Naruto uses SPSM.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> You honestly believe what Kishimoto says? He knows damn well his favorite is an Uchiha, he can stop pretending
> 
> Bet CHou Chou is going to mysteriously disappear after each chapter when Sarada activates her "you get more manga panels then everybody else" eyes xD



Whatever bro, i like Chouchou


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> Whatever bro, i like Chouchou


I like her too, I just feel like she is randomly in this story XD


----------



## TRN (May 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> Shin's dad steps in, Naruto uses SPSM.



If shin dad ain't on Jubbi Madara level,  i foresee no problem for naruto 


Naruto will let his son Boruto fight shin dad one on one


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2015)

Lel, that Sharingan dude being Juubi level, imagine that.


----------



## Addy (May 19, 2015)

lndra said:


> I like her too, I just feel like she is randomly in this story XD



she gets more panel time than burrito XD


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2015)

And she's a walking stereotype. Keep up the good work Kishi 



God, I'm so tired of her already. Same shit every time she opens her mouth.


----------



## Zef (May 19, 2015)

Chou Chou is a polarizing character that rustles jimmies. Any character that rustles jimmies is a good one.:ignoramus


----------



## MS81 (May 19, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think that little monster dude might be a kind of lookout or connected to Akatsuki dude in some way. Like maybe Akatsuki dude can see through that little monster's eye or something?



I think it's possible also, I also think that Naruto and Sasuke didn't get rid of all the juubi remains either.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2015)

TRN said:


> If shin dad ain't on Jubbi Madara level,  i foresee no problem for naruto
> 
> 
> Naruto will let his son Boruto fight shin dad one on one



His left eye is probably a Rinnegan. Naruto can't handle it without Bijuu.

Come at me.


----------



## TRN (May 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> His left eye is probably a Rinnegan. *Naruto can't handle it without Bijuu.*
> 
> Come at me.




I guess he got the 100% Kurama and SM for nothing	 

Why wouldn't he use 100% kurama and SM to activate his senjutsu of the six paths to one panel rinnegan?

Without Juubi backing the *one rinnegan* it no sweat for Hokage Level SM base naruto


----------



## ch1p (May 19, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I think that little monster dude might be a kind of lookout or connected to Akatsuki dude in some way. Like maybe Akatsuki dude can see through that little monster's eye or something?



That is the six paths.


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2015)

I doubt the shared vision has anything to do with the Six Paths technique. Obito and Kakashi were able to see through the each other's eye.
Maybe Hood found a way to use it for multiple eyes originating from different users?


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

lndra rustles well 


Platypus said:


> I doubt the shared vision has anything to do with the Six Paths technique. Obito and Kakashi were able to see through the each other's eye.
> Maybe Hood found a way to use it for multiple eyes originating from different users?
> 
> 
> ...


Did he have those black rods? The one's that Pain had connected to his six bodies?

Yeah preach Platypus.


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2015)

Nope, only thing that resembles black rods are those stitches around Hood's eye.
Well, we can't be entirely sure. The rods might be hidden like with the Edo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Revolution (May 19, 2015)

what "shared vision" are you talking about?   It's obvious that Shisui and sharingan pokemon share the same vision if that is what you mean.  (since it's likely the same pair of eyes)


----------



## Zef (May 19, 2015)

@Revolution

How is it the same pair of eyes? 

The creature has one eye. 

Shin has two. 

The hooded person so far is revealed to have one.

So that's three eyes that saw what the one eyed creature saw.


----------



## ch1p (May 19, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I doubt the shared vision has anything to do with the Six Paths technique. Obito and Kakashi were able to see through the each other's eye.
> Maybe Hood found a way to use it for multiple eyes originating from different users?



I'd say its the same technique, just at a "lower" or "different" stage. Sharingan evolves into Rinnegan after all. Pain bodies also had "Rinnegans". I mean, how different can they be if they do the same shit?



Zef said:


> Edit:Just realized who I'm trying to reason with.



You should really remember that.


----------



## Zef (May 19, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I'd say its the same technique, just at a "lower" or "different" stage. Sharingan evolves into Rinnegan after all. Pain bodies also had "Rinnegans". I mean, how different can they be if they do the same shit?


Sharingan high jacking Rinnegan's power. 

I wonder how that makes BlinkST, and Klue feel.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 19, 2015)

i predict that the cloaked man is either.... Uchiha Madara, hidan with uchiha eyes help by zetsu before he perished or by the last Remanent of tree of life.


----------



## Zef (May 19, 2015)

Dark Uchiha said:


> i predict that the cloaked man is either.... Uchiha Madara, hidan with uchiha eyes help by zetsu before he perished or by the last Remanent of tree of life.



If it's Madara I'll be mad. 

After finding out how he survived the first time they should have burned his body this time around.


----------



## Klue (May 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sharingan high jacking Rinnegan's power.
> 
> I wonder how that makes BlinkST, and Klue feel.



Further evidence that the Rinnegan is a Sharingan on roids. 


Or the Sharingan, a shitty Rinnegan. 


Blink: 

Klue:


----------



## eyeknockout (May 19, 2015)

The cloaked man is shokiki uchiha who was a young uchiha kid that used to secretly watch from behind a tree itachi and shisui training. He ended up surviving the uchiha massacre because he overheard itachi and shisui's conversation about the clan and witnessed shisui's death. Itachi knew all along that shokiki was following him and used this opportunity to seal a dormant power into him and told him to leave unless he wanted his life ended. Shokiki fled the village because he knew something bad was going to happen. shokiki has been living a fairly normal life pretending to be from other villages with his genjutsu and ended up wanting to follow in his idol's footsteps, so after many years he wore an akatsuki cloak and decided to take revenge on the killer of itachi. This isn't theory. ..this is fact.


----------



## MS81 (May 19, 2015)

I wonder if what Karin did to Sasuke will come in to play???


----------



## Platypus (May 19, 2015)

Why would that happen? It was meant as a joke. Just Suigetsu and Karin bickering like they always did.


----------



## Lance (May 19, 2015)

As if Kishi's words hold any value anymore.


----------



## Zef (May 19, 2015)

Klue said:


> Further evidence that the Rinnegan is a Sharingan on roids.
> 
> 
> Or the Sharingan, a shitty Rinnegan.
> ...


Damn, Rinnegan fans win either way.



Lance said:


> As if Kishi's words hold any value anymore.


More value then anyone's on this forum


----------



## Indra (May 19, 2015)

Hopefully we will get some spoilers tomorrow like last time.

Rai be the realest.


----------



## Revolution (May 19, 2015)

MS81 said:


> I wonder if what Karin did to Sasuke will come in to play???



What Karin did to Sasuke years ago is irrelevant now.

I will be very disappointed but completely unsurprised if some shit does come into play.

I'm still on the Sarada inherited Sasuke's blindness theory.

Because Sasuke is blind and everyone forgets because he's using jacked eyes like the thug he is.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sharingan high jacking Rinnegan's power.
> 
> I wonder how that makes BlinkST, and Klue feel.


 I was checking out this shit before going to brush my teeth, and now I'm mad as a friend. 



Sharingan always had genjutsu h4x [Which "Shin" and "Mini Shinju" are obviously under]. That's different from the Gedo technique that works through physical contact.

Don't get it fucked up. We _*do not*_ want this Rinnegan shit over here. 




Klue said:


> Further evidence that the Rinnegan is a Sharingan on roids.
> 
> 
> Or the Sharingan, a shitty Rinnegan.
> ...



It's okay to be #2, Klue. You could never fuck with us.


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Revolution said:


> I'm still on the Sarada inherited Sasuke's blindness theory.
> 
> Because Sasuke is blind and everyone forgets because he's using jacked eyes like the thug he is.


He was going blind because of using destructive jutsu... Not from a genetic predisposition that happened completely naturally.


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> He was going blind because of using destructive jutsu... Not from a genetic predisposition that happened completely naturally.



Um . . . those are the same thing, Bell

Using destructive jutsu is the genetic predisposition that deteriorates sharingan eyes.

Itachi said it himself.


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Revolution said:


> Um . . . those are the same thing, Bell
> 
> Using destructive jutsu is the genetic predisposition that deteriorates sharingan eyes.
> 
> Itachi said it himself.



Could you provide links for that? From what I understood Sasuke's eyesight would have been fine had he not fried his retinas via jutsu related to MS. That shouldn't be a natural progression of things. Similar to working in poor lighting for extended periods of time ruins a person's eyes who would have otherwise been fine had they not actively strained them.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Could you provide links for that? From what I understood Sasuke's eyesight would have been fine had he not fried his retinas via jutsu related to MS. That shouldn't be a natural progression of things. Similar to working in poor lighting for extended periods of time ruins a person's eyes who would have otherwise been fine had they not actively strained them.



*Spoiler*: __ 

















Sarahmint revolution is fucking with you

"Sarada inherited Sasuke's blindness theory"


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2015)

"The longer you use justu, the sooner you loose your light"  something like that.  Itachi used Amaterasu and genjutsu twice all in the same day and Kissame told Itachi "you overexerted yourself".  Just doing something like that is bad for eyesight.  At the time Sasuke fought Itachi he was already blurred (but not completely blind like Sasuke became before his eye transplant)


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Ok, thanks for panels. As I thought, the blindness bit is specifically linked to MS. Not the regular sharingan.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Spoilers (Not for the next chapter)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Boruto and Sasuke coming into the Gaiden first, meaning that Boruto is somehow either going to meet him after his meeting with Sarada, or he will be joining the plot like I theorized).

Either way this Gaiden is going to end with both of them. Oh this is going to be sweet.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Spoilers (Not for the next chapter)
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



what do you mean by the bolded part?


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

If orochimaru had a power up like bison did in street fighter5, I'm going to Ooze all over the place.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

MS81 said:


> If orochimaru had a power up like bison did in street fighter5, I'm going to Ooze all over the place.



priest orochimaru. 

scientist orochimaru. 

rich guy orochimaru. 

over powered orochimaru. 

normal guy orochimaru. 

anything kishi does with oro, i am satisfied


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> what do you mean by the bolded part?


Depends

I. Will he meet him before Sarada/Naruto?
or
II. Will him and Sasuke meet during the middle?

OR
III. Will they meet after the events are over?

That's what I mean, I'm going with either the 2nd or 3rd option


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

no early spoilers today,  eh? 





lndra said:


> Depends
> 
> I. Will he meet him before Sarada/Naruto?
> or
> ...



i am going with the first or second because i think shin will kidnap salad and burrito/sasuke go and find her.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> no early spoilers today,  eh?
> 
> i am going with the first or second because i think shin will kidnap salad and burrito/sasuke go and find her.



It would look a bit pathetic though if Hokage Naruto with all his power couldnt prevent a kid from his village from being captured. Especially at the hands of another kid.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> It would look a bit pathetic though if Hokage Naruto with all his power couldnt prevent a kid from his village from being captured. Especially at the hands of another kid.



Don't speak sense with trolls. Its not like its called naruto 7th hokage gaiden.
Trolls have been trying naruto since the gaiden started and its getting embarrassing how naruto keeps shutting it down.

This is addy and NF after all.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> It would look a bit pathetic though if Hokage Naruto with all his power couldnt prevent a kid from his village from being captured. Especially at the hands of another kid.



true but for kishi, plot > common  sense :/

last chapter, burrito didn't even want to go with salad and salad  didn't even offer him to go with her.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> true but for kishi, plot > common  sense :/
> 
> last chapter, burrito didn't even want to go with salad and salad  didn't even offer him to go with her.



I see Rai below so I'm getting excited.

Well that was characterization to show that Boruto is not really like his father. Naruto who wanted to join the party in a sense, was paralleled with Boruto who was like, screw it :


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

OP spoiler pic got posted :33

)(X)

is this real?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Edit: Wait, is that the chapter summary?


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Edit: Wait, is that the chapter summary?


I tried with google...

Naruto and Shin fight a little. As with Sasuke, Naruto also strong and to know as it once to return to the Akatsuki coat place is - 

The rest of it sounds like gibberish but it sounds like both Naruto/Sarada have this heart to heart, and she asks about her parents or something and Naruto recalls himself when he was lonely in the sense of having no parents.

That's all it says.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I see Rai below so I'm getting excited.
> 
> Well that was characterization to show that Boruto is not really like his father. Naruto who wanted to join the party in a sense, was paralleled with Boruto who was like, screw it :


if burrito is this none apologetic  asshole, i will like him. 
if he just bitches and gives up.....  god help us all


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

So does Shin run away again OD?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Thanks OD.

So the title is the same as the last except it has 2?

What meeting will occur this chapter?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Shin trying to act all tough


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Chou Chou: the Hokage came in person .... just to help me ?
Naruto: Sorry but you are my prisoner .... I have some questions to ask yourself
Naruto: I see


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

Ooohhh Shin mad.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

shin's face XD 


OrganicDinosaur said:


> Chance Meeting #2
> 
> The confrontation with Uchiha-Shin!!
> 
> ...





lndra said:


> Chou Chou: the Hokage came in person .... just to help me ?
> Naruto: Sorry but you are my prisoner .... I have some questions to ask yourself
> Naruto: I see



thanks


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Shin looks constipated. :rofl


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

I just want to know if he's going to run or fight. He looks pretty butthurt there though so maybe he'll fight.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shin looks constipated. :rofl


Nothing new for Uchiha's, no?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I just want to know if he's going to run or fight. He looks pretty butthurt there though so maybe he'll fight.



Naruto's trying to interrogate Shin.

If he's smart he will try to escape.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I just want to know if he's going to run or fight. He looks pretty butthurt there though so maybe he'll fight.



i think he is so butthurt, he might run and cry XD

i will give him credit. it seems that he at least knows that he is outpowered 

wait, what if he is mad at naruto personally?


----------



## sasuke love 12 (May 20, 2015)

Hey od please just ell me : is true naruto is going to call sakura his "first love" ?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Shin's face 

Nardo rustled his jimmies.


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2015)

Hotkage 

omg Chouchou


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

I think we'll only have a few pages?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think we'll only have a few pages?



still better than nothing.

damn, shin's face....... i cant stop laughing


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

> I think we'll only have a few pages?



seems like only the one


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

shn's  face will be the new tajima face  meme


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> shn's  face will be the new tajima face  meme



and More new onions


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Why would he hate Naruto?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

The onion is angry.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

^
^
^He doesn't hate Naruto. He's just irate that he keeps failing.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

OD can you translate this please? )(X)


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The onion is angry.



Hulk onion incoming.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> OD can you translate this please? )(X)



It's a pending spoiler script that's contingent upon updates.

The blogger usually writes this when it's from foreign source or when they're actually unsure. I didn't see it on the main WSJ spoiler thread on 2ch, so I assume it's fake since it's the same thing they had last night anyway.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Hulk onion incoming.



Bring out the onion buster.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> shin's face XD



_Shin: "Wait until my father hears about this!"_

Seriously, though. That guy with the cape calls himself _his father_. So this is absolutely canon. *nods*

On another note, anyone else feels... slightly uncomfortable about Sasuke and Naruto pushing around what basically amounts to a little kid? I mean, hell - Shin seemed to be a close match for _Sarada and ChouChou_. Come on. It's like seeing them kicking around a little puppy, however aggressive it may be.



gabzilla said:


> omg Chouchou



- in before she convinces herself that Naruto came to help her because he's her real father.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Bring out the onion buster.



[YOUTUBE]D4I9K_plx4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Klue (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I bring you spoils.



Kishi's art is just.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _Shin: "Wait until my father hears about this!"_
> 
> Seriously, though. That guy with the cape calls himself _his father_. So this is absolutely canon. *nods*
> 
> On another note, anyone else feels... slightly uncomfortable about Sasuke and Naruto pushing around what basically amounts to a little kid? I mean, hell - Shin seemed to be a close match for _Sarada and ChouChou_. Come on. It's like seeing them kicking around a little puppy, however aggressive it may be.


poor shin indeed. his butthurt face makes me feel even worse for him


----------



## falconzx (May 20, 2015)

Chouchou's delusions are starting to make me cringe


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

falconzx said:


> Chouchou's delusions are starting to make me cringe



but she is right. naruto came to save her


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

Shin can't deactive his Sharingan. /captain obvious


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I bring you spoils.
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Somebody's mad.



mezzomarinaio said:


> _Shin: "Wait until my father hears about this!"_
> 
> Seriously, though. That guy with the cape calls himself _his father_. So this is absolutely canon. *nods*
> 
> ...



Not really. Kids fighting kids and adults has been in Naruto for awhile, so I'm kinda desensitized to it. Doesn't really change anything that it's Naruto and Sasuke doing it, plus they haven't really hurt him... yet anyway.


----------



## falconzx (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but she is right. naruto came to save her



you know what I mean, her and "just her" are two different things ya know  :sanji


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

why is shin so mad? 



falconzx said:


> you know what I mean, her and "just her" are two different things ya know  :sanji



you dont know what is going in naruto's mind, do you?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

First time the manag makes naruto's new look .look good

Why's this shin guy so mad you just missed a hit bro relax.


----------



## falconzx (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> you dont know what is going in naruto's mind, do you?



what are you implying


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

Yeah, Naruto looks really good.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> First time the manag makes naruto's new look .look good
> 
> Why's this shin guy so mad you just missed a hit bro relax.



i think he has something personal against naruto like he does against sasuke.

though, idk why he is THAT mad? 



falconzx said:


> what are you implying



that chouchou is more important than salad


----------



## Xeogran (May 20, 2015)

naruto's sensei let rin die


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2015)

Maybe it's because Naruto is Sasuke's biggest fan and the kid hates Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> naruto's sensei let rin die





gabzilla said:


> Maybe it's because Naruto is Sasuke's biggest fan and the kid hates Sasuke.



both are plausible but what if he is mad because he let sasuke live?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i think he has something personal against naruto like he does against sasuke.
> 
> though, idk why he is THAT mad?



Don't know you know these emo uchiha's how they get. Dudes eyes bulging and shit I guess hitting chou chou was important for him.

I want to hear his talk. Maybe he thinks strong shinobi's don't exist he's top teir or something.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

He's mad cause Naruto stole his girls.

Literally


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Kids fighting kids and adults has been in Naruto for awhile, so I'm kinda desensitized to it. Doesn't really change anything that it's Naruto and Sasuke doing it, plus they haven't really hurt him... yet anyway.



I'm not blaming Sasuke or Naruto in any way, obviously... I mean, _Shin_ is the one attacking them - and they've held back enormously to avoid hurting him, so it's not like they can be held at fault.

...still. As used as I am to seeing kids fighting adults in this manga, when it comes to serious fights between enemies it's usually the case that Underdog!Kid = good guy, Overpowered!Adult = bad guy. It's a little... jarring to watch it unfold in the reverse, that's all. 



Addy said:


> i think he has something personal against naruto like he does against sasuke.



_Shin: "You got to taste Itachi-sama's crow, you bastard! Now that he's dead, I'll never get the same pleasure!"_


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> He's mad cause Naruto stole his girls.
> 
> Literally



i see what you did there


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

Shin : Why u let Sasuke alive  ... he killed itachi and u still 

Naruto : and ..... 

Shin : Iam mad now :thisshit


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> _Shin: "Wait until my father hears about this!"_
> 
> Seriously, though. That guy with the cape calls himself _his father_. So this is absolutely canon. *nods*
> 
> ...


They've been going real easy on the guy so it's okay. Also, Hinata won't be amused when she finds out. 


falconzx said:


> Chouchou's delusions are starting to make me cringe



What delusions?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

i hope he uses the juubi sharingan monster and transforms or something now that he is mad. 

i think that is the only way he can stand a chance against naruto.

though, i find it unlikely :/


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Don't think this shin guys leaving yall. Kageruto got that warden lock down prison talk..

This shin guys got no eyebrows.


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 20, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> This shin guys got no eyebrows.



Clearly a product of an illicit affair between Itachi and Gaara.


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Clearly a product of an illicit affair between Itachi and Gaara.



wait what


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

wonder what else happens this chapter because i cant imagine this fight lasting over a few pages


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Clearly a product of an illicit affair between Itachi and Gaara.



He has his mother's lack of eye brows.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Shin really does look like a walking mistake though.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> Clearly a product of an illicit affair between Itachi and Gaara.



makes sense most legit conclusion.

THis not worth page wasting. Only  chapters left. I think naruto's just gonna KO this guy 1 hit like goku did recoome. Shin even has no eyebrows to pay homage.


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2015)

7 pages of the chapter: Link removed

The rest:

Naruto, Sarada and Chou Chou have a lunch and blablabla

Sarada activates or awakes 1 tome sharingan(not sure here)

Sarada - Sasuke meeting

Sasuke drew his katana and points it at her.

End of the chapter


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

ChoCho keeps on delivering.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

omg!! Hype!!!


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> makes sense most legit conclusion.
> 
> THis not worth page wasting. Only  chapters left. I think naruto's just gonna KO this guy 1 hit like goku did recoome. Shin even has no eyebrows to pay homage.



KO  nah 

maybe  Sosano lol 

its kishi u know


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

naruto looks cool 

shin has the fucking mangekyu sharingan?!!!!!!


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Lel, worst MS (?) design till now
Also, Kamui (?)'s back.
Oh boy


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Let go.


----------



## Azula (May 20, 2015)

Finally some good things


----------



## Xeogran (May 20, 2015)

wtf is that kamui

Obito is back from his grave yet again


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

WTF


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> wtf is that kamui
> 
> Obito is back from his grave yet again



From that one eyed pikachu too


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Shin has the MS? Seriously!?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 7 pages of the chapter:
> 
> The rest:
> 
> ...


the juubi monster talks

 the hype!!!!!!!! 

addy was wrong about her not having the sharingan but sasuke seems to not know about salad as predicted by Addy


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

Mangekyo ? 

i told u its kishi lol


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Naruto looks awesome btw


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Naruto 




> Sarada - Sasuke meeting
> 
> Sasuke drew his katana and points it at her.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Xeogran (May 20, 2015)

You think it's merely MS? Shin will have the EMS soon enough 
Need to pump out these villains, otherwise they'd be no challenge

sasuke best dad btw


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

> the juubi monster talks



probably just the dad

also rai you wouldn't have any OP pics too? 

Sasuke never knew her this is too good


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Indra can eat his words now. Sarada already had the sharingan!


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

So where those who were saying Sarada didn't have Sharingan?


----------



## Sora (May 20, 2015)

>sees his daughter for the first time in years
>draws katana at her


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> So where those who were saying Sarada didn't have Sharingan?


Well, technically she only has one tomoe, while you guys were using an early sketch to prove she had three since before the Gaiden


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 20, 2015)

Naruto looks epic


----------



## gabzilla (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Naruto looks awesome btw



He really does


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Well, technically she only has one tomoe, while you guys were using an early sketch to prove she had three




She didn't have three in the sketch


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Sarada had the 1t Sharingan already? Doesn't sound right to me. I'm sure Rai will explain it


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> >sees his daughter for the first time in years
> >draws katana at her



there is a chance that he doesn't know she is his daughter. if that is the case, i get bragging rights 

[YOUTUBE]Zo4EKQfSdJ0[/YOUTUBE]

i just noticed that SS (sasusaku) and alucard laughs at the SS  (the nazis) in this vid. the similar naming  XD


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

People saying Sarada didn't have the sharingan.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Sarada had the 1t Sharingan already? Doesn't sound right to me.



Then must be true


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 7 pages of the chapter:
> 
> The rest:
> 
> ...



Wait WHAT!? He points his sword at Sarada??? Wonder why...


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

LOL DID NARUTO JUST USE RIKUDOU SAGE MODE?
LOL THAT'S FUCKING RIGHT


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Same source I got the title page from, eh?



OD sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what does the juubi say?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 7 pages of the chapter:
> 
> The rest:
> 
> ...



The fuck? Kid has MS? Secondly, damn it Obito I thought we killed you.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

What happened to her to make it activate so early? I'm worried and excited


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> OD sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what does the juubi say?


Juubi says, Dude, it's Naruto, time to bolt.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

LOL -Chou chou already asking Naruto are you my true dad?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

How come the shitstorm part of the chapters never get posted?


I want the see Sarada's Sharingan, and the cliffhanger.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Wtf is this mode? Look at his eyes


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

I wanna see Sarada's sharingan too


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> LOL DID NARUTO JUST USE RIKUDOU SAGE MODE?
> LOL THAT'S FUCKING RIGHT



did naruto use RS sage mode............. on fodder shin? where is base naruto, kishi? 

fuck it, i love it regardless!!!!!


----------



## Azula (May 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> >sees his daughter for the first time in years
> >draws katana at her



Should have set her on amaterasu, but seeing it never does anything... :ignoramus.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

I thought Kurama was out now just chilling.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2015)

Little Sharingan creature has the same Mangekyo design as Shin, so does Shin also have _Kamui_? Or is this further indication that there is something different about their Mangekyo?

Also, that is Naruto's _Rikudō Sennin Mōdo_ ('Six Paths Sage Mode'), no?


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> She didn't have three in the sketch



Oh, you're right

Oh well 



Zef said:


> How come the shitstorm part of the chapters never get posted?
> 
> 
> I want the see Sarada's Sharingan, and the cliffhanger.



Juubimon and Shin having the same Mangekyou + Return of Kamui isn't enough for you?


----------



## Gortef (May 20, 2015)

DAYMN! Naruto looks good! 

Wonder how he reacts (if at all) when he receives the lunchbox.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (May 20, 2015)

Holy shit at pulling out a weapon being the first thing Sauce does when he meets his child


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

That's not rikudo mode or a new mode. It's BSM. The design is simply different.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> What happened to her to make it activate so early? I'm worried and excited



So the sketch was a real hint.

Dum dum dum dum


----------



## Needless2say (May 20, 2015)

So Sarada has Sharigan? 

Omg, so does Sasuke know he has a child or not?
I'm like Kishi where you going with this? lol


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

is it just me or that MS is way too similar to itachi's?


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

I don't understand. It looks like Bijuu Mode.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Little Sharingan creature has the same Mangekyo design as Shin, so does Shin also have _Kamui_? Or is this further indication that there is something different about their Mangekyo?
> 
> Also, that is Naruto's _Rikudō Sennin Mōdo_ ('Six Paths Sage Mode'), no?



I see no Goudama. 

It looks awesome either way.


----------



## Sora (May 20, 2015)

so sarada activating the sharingan has to be related to why people are hiding things for her


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Kurama says 


> I understand that we will finally be able to let off steam



That's what i got from google trans


----------



## mezzomarinaio (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Lel, worst MS (?) design till now



I legit had trouble identifying it as such, it's _that _weird. 

On the plus side, that juubi thing just gets cuter and cuter with each chapter. Did Kishi rethink his original plan to add a mascot in the series? I only hope that it won't start sprouting some Rin bulls**t as soon as it starts talking a little more...



Corvida said:


> LOL -Chou chou already asking Naruto are you my true dad?





mezzomarinaio said:


> - in before she convinces herself that Naruto came to help her because he's her real father.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

Holy shit Naruto's new RM look


----------



## Source (May 20, 2015)

The kid escaped again?

Jesus, at least Sasuke was shocked at a kid that who has the Sharingan, this time Shin clearly dodged Naruto's chakra arm.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I legit had trouble identifying it as such, it's _that _weird.
> 
> On the plus side, that juubi thing just gets cuter and cuter with each chapter. Did Kishi rethink his original plan to add a mascot in the series? I only hope that it won't start sprouting some Rin bulls**t as soon as it starts talking a little more...



Naruto calls it the Mangekyou straight of the bat though.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Kurama says
> 
> 
> That's what i got from google trans


Probably too peaceful , Kurama got bored lol.


----------



## Sora (May 20, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> So Sarada has Sharigan?
> 
> Omg, so does Sasuke know he has a child or not?
> I'm like Kishi where you going with this? lol



im pretty sure he knows
he had unprotected sex 
maybe he didn't learn sex ed  and doesnt know where babies come from or how theyre made


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

I'm just wondering if he realizes that is his daughter or not and why he'd point a katana at her? Hmmm...


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

Naruto Didnt even make a move  

i like it kishi 

Badass Naruto


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> What happened to her to make it activate so early? I'm worried and excited



Sasuke's kid. Enough said. Plenty of feels to spare.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> So Sarada has Sharigan?
> 
> *Omg, so does Sasuke know he has a child or not?*
> I'm like Kishi where you going with this? lol



Either that, or there's someone behind her.


Why didn't anyone upload that part?


----------



## mayumi (May 20, 2015)

Chances of Sasuke not knowing he has a daughter increases. LOL.

I think I will have a hardy laugh if he really does not know.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> OD sama!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what does the juubi say?



pretty much:
it is better to retreat for now shin
You're not a match for him


----------



## Source (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I'm just wondering if he realizes that is his daughter or not and why he'd point a katana at her? Hmmm...



Probably thinks she's another experiment or something.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Either that, or there's someone behind her.
> 
> 
> Why didn't anyone upload that part?


There's always a catch behind all these things


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

You guys.


----------



## FallFromGrace (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 7 pages of the chapter:
> 
> The rest:
> 
> ...



The drama is full xD

Chances are Sasuke doesn't know who she is. Whether it's because he doesn't know of her or does not recognize her because he hasn't seen her in years remains to be seen. 

His actions definitely bring more questions than they give answers. Huge drama setup, though I doubt we will get any real answers even after Sarada's exchange with Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Either that, or there's someone behind her.
> 
> 
> Why didn't anyone upload that part?



pairing part > juicy part > wait for release tomorrow > views > add revenue


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Source said:


> The kid escaped again?
> 
> Jesus, at least Sasuke was shocked at a kid that who has the Sharingan, this time Shin clearly dodged Naruto's chakra arm.



Sasuke soloing in base.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> pairing part > juicy part > wait for release tomorrow > views > add revenue


Why can't the chapter be released now 

Don't answer that, I know


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> 7 pages of the chapter:
> 
> The rest:
> 
> ...



Holy fuck that Rikudo Sage Mode. Can't deny it looks boss as hell.

Shin though. Can't believe he has Mangekyo. Design looks odd but it's okay either way. And lo and behold Kamui is back.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Lel, worst MS (?) design till now
> Also, Kamui (?)'s back.
> Oh boy



It might be a Shisui based EMS. Or Obito based EMS. People often headcanon them as brothers. I could see this working out especially because there's just one eye and those two were prowling around with one eye only at points.

It can't be Itachi unles there was cloning involved. Sasuke has Itachi's eyes. Those are the only ones who can't be messed with.



Corvida said:


> Then must be true


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> I'm just wondering if he realizes that is his daughter or not and why he'd point a katana at her? Hmmm...



is she a daughter or a clone?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Source said:


> Probably thinks she's another experiment or something.



Experiment or someone pretending to be his daughter when she should be back in the village safely with her mom, or perhaps there's something behind her and it appears he's pointing his sword at her when he's not? I mean it could be a number of things. Sasuke wouldn't just randomly attack an innocent child.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

So Naruto needs BSM for MS? 

Aw man the rustling is going to be insane for this chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

> So Naruto needs BSM for MS?



        .


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why can't the chapter be released now
> 
> Don't answer that, I know



i dont want to answer  that. i just want the chapter as well 

man, love seeing naruto's RS/SM mode thingy. did he use it in the last 



Gilgamesh said:


> .



i know it's stupid but that is exactly what naruto said which is......... puts things in perspective but then again, i am not surprised considering he needed it to fight sasuke's fodder katon


----------



## Meat (May 20, 2015)

Well... thats how Uchihas meets and greet each other - with swords, shurikens and kunais.

Nothing new here except:

Shin dodged Naruto??? WTF! That kid has skillz.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Experiment or someone pretending to be his daughter when she should be back in the village safely with her mom, or perhaps there's something behind her and it appears he's pointing his sword at her when he's not? I mean it could be a number of things. Sasuke wouldn't just randomly attack an innocent child.



Except if he sees her with sharingan and thinks she?s Onion?s cousin in lab.

I still wonder what the heck happens to have Saalad sharinganing in this chapter.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

I'm not sure why people are saying that's RSM. It's clearly not, which is evident by the lack of any gudodama. It's BSM. The design definitely looks incredibly sick though. Way better than his other ones.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Lord Sasuke dealt with this fool in like two pages.

Naruto required several, and he went into one of his strongest forms.

No wonder Boruto wants Sasuke to be his master.


----------



## Night Spider (May 20, 2015)

Did she have her Sharingan on when he saw her? If so, he may think she is just like Shin. I mean, he wouldn't know what his daughter looks like....


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Naruto is fast enough to kick that kids face off before he even gets to use a single technique. He's the fastest guy on the planet.

But then again we would have no drama if both Sasuke and Naruto just used their full powers. Shin would be dead in 5 seconds.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

mezzomarinaio said:


> I legit had trouble identifying it as such, it's _that _weird.
> 
> On the plus side, that juubi thing just gets cuter and cuter with each chapter. Did Kishi rethink his original plan to add a mascot in the series? I only hope that it won't start sprouting some Rin bulls**t as soon as it starts talking a little more...


Oh bless Chouchou. 


FallFromGrace said:


> The drama is full xD
> 
> Chances are Sasuke doesn't know who she is. Whether it's because he doesn't know of her or does not recognize her because he hasn't seen her in years remains to be seen.
> 
> His actions definitely bring more questions than they give answers. Huge drama setup, though I doubt we will get any real answers even after Sarada's exchange with Sasuke.



To be fair. The last time someone came at him with the sharingan they tried attacking.

That or this is just a setup with Shin trying to sneak attack Sarada from behind and he just drew his sword to immediately defend her.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto is fast enough to kick that kids face off before he even gets to use a single technique.
> 
> We would have no drama if both Sasuke and Naruto just used their full powers. Fight would be over in 5 seconds.


The trolling isn't even good.

Naruto was calling him out on his new MS/EMS.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

Naruto is going overkill about this situation. From the weird rush to jumping into RM. He really seems to be worried about this WAY too much

PTSD much?


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying that's RSM. It's clearly not, which is evident by the lack of any gudodama. It's BSM. The design definitely looks incredibly sick though. Way better than his other ones.



Look around the eyes   Not Normal Bijuu Mode


----------



## Meat (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto is fast enough to kick that kids face off before he even gets to use a single technique. He's the fastest guy on the planet.
> 
> But then again we would have no drama if both Sasuke and Naruto just used their full powers. Shin would be dead in 5 seconds.



That's the problem. Naruto used his full power - Activating RSM and still can't catch Shin. Naruto should have used Minato's technique with a kick to the face.


----------



## Narutaru (May 20, 2015)

Is that supposed to be BSM? His eyes have no Sage Mode markings like RSM.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

So what does Shin's MS do?

make weapons appear via s/t?


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

Naruto not taking any chances with those kids around.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'm not sure why people are saying that's RSM. It's clearly not, which is evident by the lack of any gudodama. It's BSM. The design definitely looks incredibly sick though. Way better than his other ones.



Ah yeah, on a second look, this is the same situation he had with The Last.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Oh bless Chouchou.
> 
> 
> To be fair. The last time someone came at him with the sharingan they tried attacking.
> ...


If Sasuke drawing his sword is the cliffhanger it's definitely a mislead.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Experiment or someone pretending to be his daughter when she should be back in the village safely with her mom, or perhaps there's something behind her and it appears he's pointing his sword at her when he's not? I mean it could be a number of things. Sasuke wouldn't just randomly attack an innocent child.



Now, now. Don't bring common sense into this. Let Addy & co. froth at the mouth only to get butthurt when nothing meets their expectations at the end of things.



Altair21 said:


> So Naruto needs BSM for MS?
> 
> Aw man the rustling is going to be insane for this chapter.



I didn't thought of that. 



Meat said:


> Shin dodged Naruto??? WTF! That kid has skillz.



Yah. Gives hype to the girls last week too.


----------



## Needless2say (May 20, 2015)

Sora said:


> im pretty sure he knows
> he had unprotected sex
> maybe he didn't learn sex ed  and doesnt know where babies come from or how theyre made


LOL I'm sure pretty sure if Sasuke had sex and know what it is...he'll know where babies come from lmao


Zef said:


> Either that, or there's someone behind her.
> 
> 
> Why didn't anyone upload that part?


So the options are
-Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter
-He doesn't recognize her because he haven't seen her since she was a baby. (Maybe he encountered many knock off uchihas in his long mission he doing and is skeptical).
Orrr
-Somebody behind Sarada
Kishi sure knows how to stir a pot. I like it and hate it at the same time

This chapter seems interesting, but is it weird I already want the next one. I need answers!!l LMAO


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

You guys are right about the lack of SM markings around his eyes. Forgot about that. Still doesn't explain for the lack of gudodama.


----------



## Night Spider (May 20, 2015)

ChouChou is killing me. I can't believe she actually asked Naruto if he was her father...    

Is there anyone who can translate those pages?


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Let Addy & co. froth at the mouth only to get butthurt when nothing meets their expectations at the end of things.



As always.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 20, 2015)

Chapter looks good. But I'm surprised about Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada.

Naruto


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Just noticed the kid straight up dodged Naruto's chakra arms. Zef was right. The fucking nerf.

Since this is Kamui or at least their version of it, it seems the rocky place Shin and his father was in was their own Kamui land. I knew it looked like a different dimension.



Zef said:


> Sasuke soloing in base.





Addy said:


> MS users = RS/SM mode :ignoramus





Altair21 said:


> So Naruto needs BSM for MS?
> 
> Aw man the rustling is going to be insane for this chapter.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Ah yeah, on a second look, this is the same situation he had with The Last.



He had SM markings around his eyes in the last


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

Chouchou is hilarious.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is one of only two things:

1. He has no idea she's his daughter
2. There's someone behind her


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

More of Kishimoto's little "devices" before Sasuke and Sarada connect. I wonder how compatible their personalities are.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> You guys are right about the lack of SM markings around his eyes. Forgot about that. Still doesn't explain for the lack of gudodama.



It may be some kind of medium between the two. The fact that Kurama is there surprised me greatly, I thought Naruto would have released him in some contrived way.

Then again, he must remain at Sasuke's level, and Sasuke never really lost any kind of power. Kurama is an immortal creature, so spending a few more years inside Naruto, who he sees as a friend now, won't really bother him much.

Kind of sad about it, then agian if Kurama was frolicking around outside helping Naruto, it would be too pokemon-ish (but certainly fresh).


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> He had SM markings around his eyes in the last



Well shit, jimmies gonna be rustled.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> LOL I'm sure pretty sure if Sasuke had sex and know what it is...he'll know where babies come from lmao
> 
> So the options are
> -Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter
> ...



Kishi trying hard to rustle my jimmies, but it won't work.



Altair21 said:


> You guys are right about the lack of SM markings around his eyes. Forgot about that. Still doesn't explain for the lack of gudodama.



Sasuke better use Rinnegan before this Gaiden ends.

If Naruto gets to go all out on these jobbers I need to see Rinnegan feats.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Now, now. Don't bring common sense into this. Let Addy & co. froth at the mouth only to get butthurt when nothing meets their expectations at the end of things.



i just said it was a possibility. idk how that translated to "yeah, it will happen"


----------



## Narutaru (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Well shit, jimmies gonna be rustled.



For what reason?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> So what does Shin's MS do?
> 
> make weapons appear via s/t?


Shin uses the large shuriken last chapter. His ability seems to be telekinesis.


Arya Stark said:


> Ah yeah, on a second look, this is the same situation he had with The Last.


Are you sure? Doesn't look the same to me.




Zef said:


> I see no Goudama.


Perhaps he has control over that aspect, creating them only when needed.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Was this an MS ability?



and then it goes to


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

So me and Zef were right on both accounts. Naruto (and probably Sasuke as well) is nerfed (fucking Shin easily dodged his chakra arm and he claims to need BSM to deal with the MS ) and Sarada has the sharingan. 

Yea I can certainly see Indra going to into hiding now.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Night Spider said:


> ChouChou is killing me. I can't believe she actually asked Naruto if he was her father...
> 
> Is there anyone who can translate those pages?



She is-and in full draamatic mode.

Are you my real father, by any chance?
Nardo-waaa-what?s the matter with you'
Dont lie to me-one cant exclude the possibility!
Nardo-what are you talking about?
i?M NOT SURE ABOUT ANYTHING!- THAT?S WHY i STARTED  THIS TRIP....and I already got  almost kidnapped!!!! Maybe becasue I?m a pure Young girl? I dont know where I am-WHAT TO THINK anymore!!!!!


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i just said it was a possibility. idk how that translated to "yeah, it will happen"



Don't play innocent with me. We've know each other for a very long time for that to work.



Zef said:


> Sasuke better use Rinnegan before this Gaiden ends.



It's been hidden in all of Sasuke's appearances in the gaiden, while it peaked through in The Rest illustration. I do wonder about his Rinnegan.



Corvida said:


> She is-and in full draamatic mode.
> 
> Are you my real father, by any chance?
> Nardo-waaa-what?s the matter with you'
> ...



Never not funny.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It may be some kind of medium between the two. The fact that Kurama is there surprised me greatly, I thought Naruto would have released him in some contrived way.
> 
> Then again, he must remain at Sasuke's level, and Sasuke never really lost any kind of power. Kurama is an immortal creature, so spending a few more years inside Naruto, who he sees as a friend now, won't really bother him much.
> 
> Kind of sad about it, then agian if Kurama was frolicking around outside helping Naruto, it would be too pokemon-ish (but certainly fresh).



Naruto and kurama is above sasuke level    Naruto was with 50%Yang Kruama when he match Sasuke with 9 other bijuu full power.   Now Naruto has 100% kurama


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Translation: 

first page: already done by OD

second page: 
Naruto: _You also mastered the Mangeyou Sharingan._
_In that case, even if you're a kid_ (litt. a kid or not)_, I'll have to use a violent approach_ (litt. strong method).

third page:
Shin, Sarada: !?
Kurama: _Naruto, does this mean we're finally going all out?_ (something like that)

fourth page:
Naruto: _Just a little bit._
Naruto: _Well executed_ (litt. excellent parade). _You're well trained, I'll have to admit that._

sixth page:
Juubimon: _It's best to retreat for now, Shin. _
_You can't face him alone._
Naruto: _Now it's space-time ninjutsu!_

seventh page:
Naruto: ...
Chouchou: _Are you my real dad by any chance?_
Naruto: _Huh, what's going on with you all of a sudden?_
 - more rambling on Chouchou's part -


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So me and Zef were right on both accounts. Naruto (and probably Sasuke as well) is nerfed (fucking Shin easily dodged his chakra arm and he claims to need BSM to deal with the MS ) and Sarada has the sharingan.
> 
> Yea I can certainly see Indra going to into hiding now.



We're prophets


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

Fucking juubi chibi have kamui, kakashi is definitely showing up.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> If Sasuke drawing his sword is the cliffhanger it's definitely a mislead.





Needless2say said:


> LOL I'm sure pretty sure if Sasuke had sex and know what it is...he'll know where babies come from lmao
> 
> So the options are
> -Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter
> ...





Altair21 said:


> Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is one of only two things:
> 
> 1. He has no idea she's his daughter
> 2. There's someone behind her


Pretty much. ESPECIALLY if that is the last page.


sasusakucannon said:


> Chouchou is hilarious.



Chouchou is absolutely legit.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The fact that Kurama is there surprised me greatly, I thought Naruto would have released him in some contrived way.


Hagoromo asks Kurama to stay with Naruto and Kurama consents in Chapter 692.
We see Kurama still chilling in Naruto in Chapter 700.

What is there to be surprised about?


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

So it seems like Shin's MS ability is some form of telekinesis while his fathers is kamui.


----------



## Night Spider (May 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> She is-and in full draamatic mode.
> 
> Are you my real father, by any chance?
> Nardo-waaa-what?s the matter with you'
> ...



Thanks   She's hilarious :rofl


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Naruto and kurama is above sasuke level    Naruto was with 50%Yang Kruama when he match Sasuke with 9 other bijuu full power.   Now Naruto has 100% kurama



How many times does Kishi have to tell you that Naruto and Sasuke are equals for it to finally sink for you lot?

Sasuke trolled this guy in base and in a page, while Naruto went all out and took several pages. The least you could do is not spit this drivel this week.



MS81 said:


> Fucking juubi chibi have kamui, kakashi is definitely showing up.



There is a god if he does.


----------



## Meat (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Translation:
> 
> first page: already done by OD
> 
> ...



Really? Really Naruto? You should have used KB feint to catch him offguard. Works all the time.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Pretty much. ESPECIALLY if that is the last page.
> 
> 
> Chouchou is absolutely legit.



Chou chou is epicness personified. 

That  she wont probably have the chance to try that with Batsuke will be our eternal loss


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How many times does Kishi have to tell you that Naruto and Sasuke are equals for it to finally sink for you lot?
> 
> Sasuke trolled this guy in base and in a page, while Naruto went all out and took several pages. The least you could do is not spit this drivel this week.



Did he protect 2 kids and fight the Mangeyou Sharingan.at the same time?

Nice try


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Now, now. Don't bring common sense into this. Let Addy & co. froth at the mouth only to get butthurt when nothing meets their expectations at the end of things..



*lowers head* I'm sorry. My common sense tends to get the better of me. I'll watch that from now on.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

It's like Obito won't fucking stay dead. Even his damn powers live on.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Well this escalated fast..He's only 12 years old, Sure he went MS but you could just dodge shruiken  
you used bare hands to slap bijuu damas. kyuubi cloak for little blades come on bro.

Looks like naruto scanned his chakra before he ran. Hence the sage mode. Nowhere to run now.

We just had nice weapons,cqc back to these bullshit avatars. smh

To much rehash just let obito die.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

It's a good year to be a Mangekyo Stan.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Did he protect 2 kids and fight the Mangeyou Sharingan.at the same time?
> 
> Nice try



No matter how you twist it this looks bad.

Naruto(With Chakra mode) didn't even touch the guy while Sasuke(In base) did.

Not gonna lie though. Naruto's mode looks beast.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It's like Obito won't fucking stay dead. Even his damn powers live on.



Guy can even warp back from the dead, pretty sure he can warp anywhere he wants to even from the other place


----------



## Narutaru (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> How many times does Kishi have to tell you that Naruto and Sasuke are equals for it to finally sink for you lot?
> 
> Sasuke trolled this guy in base and in a page, while Naruto went all out and took several pages. The least you could do is not spit this drivel this week.



Come on. Naruto didn't even move and sent one arm after him while blocking the kids. It's not like Sasuke doesn't have the Rinnegan active 24/7 anyway. You could just as easily say Shin was faster than Sasuke's amenotejikara.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> Hagoromo asks Kurama to stay with Naruto and Kurama consents in Chapter 692.
> We see Kurama still chilling in Naruto in Chapter 700.
> 
> What is there to be surprised about?



With all that talk about the tailed beasts being oppressed by being put inside humans and how much wangst that generated, I'd thought it would be poignant (especially for a main character) to let Kurama go. Its like, Naruto could keep him inside of him, but he still did the right thing. Much like Aladdin freed the genie with his third wish even though he could have kept that wish for himself.

We'd see Naruto and Kurama together like real partners, not host and tailed beast like always, and that too was poingnant for a new era. This is what I saw in 700, Kurama hanging around sleeping (I don't see how he' inside of Naruto) and there's another colour spread from some time ago that was in this format as well, Kurama outside of Naruto's body and hanging around sleeping in the village.

Perhaps for these types of modes, they could fuse temporarily. I would have enjoyed it, a new dynamics and it wouldn't clash with what we know about the horrible history between hosts and tailed beasts. Like I said, maybe it was too pokemon-ish.



Narutaru said:


> Come on. Naruto didn't even move and sent one arm after him while blocking the kids. It's not like Sasuke doesn't have the Rinnegan active 24/7 anyway. You could just as easily say Shin was faster than Sasuke's amenotejikara.



It's not me who's taking a dumb on anyone's abilities. To me Naruto and Sasuke will be equals and will always will be, no matter the circunstances (like this one, who paints it otherwise). Take your case to the Nardo fanboys who can't accept that fact.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Chocho called Naruto dad? Thought the joke would have been done with Sasuke, but it's fucking perfect either way. I swear that girl gives me life. 



Altair21 said:


> You guys are right about the lack of SM markings around his eyes. Forgot about that. Still doesn't explain for the lack of gudodama.



He only had three left at the beginning of his fight with Sasuke, and those were most likely destroyed during the final clash. Once they're gone their gone for good. 



Zef said:


> Sasuke better use Rinnegan before this Gaiden ends.
> 
> If Naruto gets to go all out on these jobbers I need to see Rinnegan feats.



I dunno man. If it's gonna be nerfed like Rikudo Sage Mode I dunno to be honest.

Meh, still better than not seeing it at all I guess.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Man I can't stop looking at Naruto's mode. It looks soooooooooooo much better than any of his previous modes including his RM.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Narutaru said:


> Come on. Naruto didn't even move and sent one arm after him while blocking the kids. It's not like Sasuke doesn't have the Rinnegan active 24/7 anyway. You could just as easily say Shin was faster than Sasuke's amenotejikara.



Sasuke's hair blocks Rinnegan's  vision.


Perhaps.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Translation:
> 
> first page: already done by OD
> 
> ...



Chouchou single handedly became the best character of the gaiden.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

The reach here. Pretty sad imo


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

So we're back to the Sasuke vs Naruto stuff again? C'mon guys. This isn't even what Gaiden is all about... not happy unless you're bitching?

I'm dying to know how Sarada has activated her Sharingan. Or maybe it's re-activated? We did see that drawing of her when she was little wearing the dress with the Haruno crest on it and she had her Sharingan then? Maybe if something happened when she was little, she may have activated it like Sasuke did and lost her memories? Maybe this is part of why Sasuke had to leave? Idk. Just some thoughts I've had. 

I keep thinking that if all Sasuke sees is this person with Sharingan and the Uchiha crest, to be fair, the last time he was attacked was someone with Sharingan and the crest. There's also even a possibility he's defending her because maybe Shin is sneaking up on Sarada from behind? He might be fighting Naruto but his orders from his father are still to capture Sarada, so for all we know, this could be why. Also, HOW does this fucker have MS!? Those are my main questions.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Honestly what was the point of saying this mini-series was going to be about the kids? These are enemies these kids clearly cannot handle. 

If Kishi wanted it to be about the kids then he should've made it a slice of life mini-series and not one where there's enemies that require the attention of the two most powerful shinobi on the planet.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

So.....


Is Boruto in this chapter?


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Ooh, my eyeshadow quint has arrived. This is a perfect day. 



VolatileSoul said:


> Chocho called Naruto dad? Thought the joke would have been done with Sasuke, but it's fucking perfect either way. I swear that girl gives me life.



We'll always have next chapter.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It's like Obito won't fucking stay dead. Even his damn powers live on.



Whenever Obito presence is around you know who else is going to show up...


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Whenever Obito presence is around you know who else is going to show up...



Rin?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Chou chou is epicness personified.
> 
> That  she wont probably have the chance to try that with Batsuke will be our eternal loss


Nooooooo. Please Kishi, Sasuke next Sasuke next. 


Zef said:


> So.....
> 
> 
> Is Boruto in this chapter?



He's there....in your heart.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

HOLY SHIT NARUTO IS A FUCKING BEAST

this can't be the same kid in part 1. hoy fuck. dude was completely badass


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Don't play innocent with me. We've know each other for a very long time for that to work.



what? 

point to me the post before today were i said with certainty that sasuke does not know 100% that salad is his daughter?

you can't because  it doesn't exist and i made sure to say/indicate somewhere/somehow in every convo with people on this subject and every other subject that what i say are possibilities and nothing more. i never said they were even predictions.





ShadowReij said:


> Chouchou single handedly became the best character of the gaiden.



she is so awesome 

lol, kishi trolled me. she wont do that with sasuke once she sees how much of a douche he is. 

kind of disappointed to be honest


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> HOLY SHIT NARUTO IS A FUCKING BEAST
> 
> this can't be the same kid in part 1. hoy fuck. dude was completely badass



but he did this before in the war arc...... confused.. You guys just miss reading weekly manga the stuff now seems better than before??

kyuubi is even disappointed by this shit. chou chou is just a weird kid.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> With all that talk about the tailed beasts being oppressed by being put inside humans and how much wangst that generated, I'd thought it would be poignant (especially for a main character) to let Kurama go. Its like, Naruto could keep him inside of him, but he still did the right thing. Much like Aladdin freed the genie with his third wish even though he could have kept that wish for himself.
> 
> We'd see Naruto and Kurama together like real partners, not host and tailed beast like always, and that too was poingnant for a new era. This is what I saw in 700, Kurama hanging around sleeping (I don't see how he' inside of Naruto) and there's another colour spread from some time ago that was in this format as well, Kurama outside of Naruto's body and hanging around sleeping in the village.
> 
> ...



Look at chapter 700 spreads  Chapter 700  Look at the same old mind space lake on the ground that has been use all during the manga for naruto


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> *There's also even a possibility he's defending her because maybe Shin is sneaking up on Sarada from behind?* He might be fighting Naruto but his orders from his father are still to capture Sarada, so for all we know, this could be why. Also, HOW does this fucker have MS!? Those are my main questions.



This is most likely the case.

Sarada's whole reason for finding Sasuke is to get answers from him. If Sasuke doesn't know he has daughter then she'll never get those answers. It's even more suspect that it's the cliffhanger. 


Shin is mighty stupid though. Lord Sasuke already negged him the first time.


----------



## Cord (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is one of only two things:
> 
> *1. He has no idea she's his daughter*
> 2. There's someone behind her



Most likely. Especially if he hasn't kept a picture of her nor is he keeping in touch with Sakura about Sarada's growth, he obviously wouldn't recognize her.

Inb4 he denies he has a daughter.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Translation:
> 
> first page: already done by OD
> 
> ...



Whoops, it was ma?trise, I thought it was mettre ;__;';;

Is 'excellente parade' an expression? I don't know it then~ How does it go into 'well executed'?

I'm not 100% sure for Kyuubi.

Naruto, Je dois comprendre qu'on va enfin pouvoir se d?fouler

=Naruto, I need to know that you're finally able to blow off some steam

That's doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> what?
> 
> point to me the post before today were i said with certainty that sasuke does not know 100% that salad is his daughter?
> 
> ...




No, it has been foreshadowed that Chouchou will pop the question when she finds a hot guy. So goddamn it we will have this moment with Sasuke. Also, that's got to be from Karui's side as Choji was never this delusional.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> No, it has been foreshadowed that Chouchou will pop the question when she finds a hot guy. So goddamn it we will have this moment with Sasuke. Also, that's got to be from Karui's side as Choji was never this delusional.



chouji was always butthurt about his weight. karui owns it


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Whoops, it was ma?trise, I thought it was mettre ;__;';;
> 
> Is 'excellente parade' an expression? I don't know it then~ How does it go into 'well executed'?
> 
> ...



'Blowing off some steam' seems better indeed.
so litt.: _Naruto, do I have to understand that we're finally going to blow off some steam?_

Didn't find anything that indicates "excellente parade"'s an expression. You'd have to ask a native French speaker.
Naruto's obviously referring to Shin's display of skill, so I thought "well executed" was a decent enough translation. Don't think 'parade' means something like 'counter-attack' either. 'Excellent show' is good too, if not better. Apparently it does mean something like that


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Thinking about how Shin managed to escape both Naruto and Sasuke despite not being a match for either, reminds me of how Kakuzu managed to escape Hashirama despite being woefully outclassed.

Back then it seemed like BS especially when we saw how powerful Hashi was, but now...



BlinkST said:


> It's a good year to be a Mangekyo Stan.






Zef said:


> No matter how you twist it this looks bad.
> 
> Naruto(With Chakra mode) didn't even touch the guy while Sasuke(In base) did.
> 
> Not gonna lie though. Naruto's mode looks beast.



I'm gonna enjoy this week.


ch1p said:


> Ooh, my eyeshadow quint has arrived. This is a perfect day.
> 
> We'll always have next chapter.



Kishi better deliver.


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> No, it has been foreshadowed that Chouchou will pop the question when she finds a hot guy. So goddamn it we will have this moment with Sasuke. Also, that's got to be from Karui's side as Choji was never this delusional.



Remember how Karui thought some hottie was gonna whisk her away, or that she believed flinging a rock leveled an entire city? It's definitely from her mom.


----------



## Swagger Wagon (May 20, 2015)

> 1. He has no idea she's his daughter





Cordelia said:


> Most likely.


So much for Sakura's "you and your father's feelings are always connected" bullshit if that's the case


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Whoops, it was ma?trise, I thought it was mettre ;__;';;
> 
> Is 'excellente parade' an expression? I don't know it then~ How does it go into 'well executed'?
> 
> ...



Excellente parade means he was able to miss/deflect/get out of Naruto's attack. It could be something like 'nice block'. 
Was it what you were wondering about?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

just 5 pages and we get all this epicness. 



> *Naruto, Sarada and Chou Chou have a lunch and blablabla*
> 
> Sarada activates or awakes 1 tome sharingan(not sure here)
> 
> ...



.............. how much will this take of the chapter?


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

This was a poor mans DBZ fight. They rose their power level than one ran off. your not at this level.Blah,blahh

even kurama is eager beaver.


----------



## Xeogran (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Back then it seemed like BS especially when we saw how powerful Hashi was, but now...



Hashirama had the tendency to spare lifes and overall was a friendly guy. It's more that he let Kakuzu go rather than the latter escaping.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

So... does someone have access to Senju DNA and Obito's Sharingan collection?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Swagger Wagon said:


> So much for Sakura's "you and your father's feelings are always connected" bullshit if that's the case



actually, whether sasuke knew or not of salad, it doesn't matter because their feelings are not connected at all. the funny part is that kishi gave sakura a white background saying that as if what she was saying was important


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> chouji was always butthurt about his weight. karui owns it





Bellville said:


> Remember how Karui thought some hottie was gonna whisk her away, or that she believed flinging a rock leveled an entire city? It's definitely from her mom.



I'd hate to see how Chouji manages these two.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> 'Blowing off some steam' seems better indeed.
> so litt.: _Naruto, do I have to understand that we're finally going to blow off some steam?_
> 
> Didn't find anything that indicates "excellente parade"'s an expression. You'd have to ask a native French speaker.



Ah okay~ Thanks~

My French has gotten rusty since no one around me speaks it at all OTL~~

I'm not up to date on French slang really...so I'm not sure. I think your interpretation makes more sense in context.



sakuranonamida said:


> Excellente parade means he was able to miss/deflect/get out of Naruto's attack. It could be something like 'nice block'.
> Was it what you were wondering about?



Ohhh is it about trouver la parade ? une attaque?

To parry?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is most likely the case.



Another thought I had was what if there is a reason they HAVE to be separated from each other? What if Sasuke can't be near her? Someone mentioned in one of the spoilers yesterday (though it is not confirmed) on tumblr about an apparent curse making Sasuke leave the village and not be able to be around his daughter as a result. What if he's pointing it at her to keep her away from him? I honestly don't know... It's a thought anyway. But yeah, I'm going with something like that or him just being shocked to see another person with Sharingan after already being attacked by one. Honestly hard to say what it could be. 



> Sarada's whole reason for finding Sasuke is to get answers from him. If Sasuke doesn't know he has daughter then she'll never get those answers. It's even more suspect that it's the cliffhanger.
> 
> Shin is mighty stupid though. Lord Sasuke already negged him the first time.



Totally agree. Why would these people know Sasuke has a daughter as well but Sasuke not know? That makes no sense to me and I can't see Kishi setting up that Sarada's own father doesn't know she exists. She needs her answers and needs to know what's going on. The only person who can tell her everything is him. He knows, but there's a reason why. Anyway I'm just rambling now. I'll stop.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So... does someone have access to Senju DNA and Obito's Sharingan collection?



not seeign senju DNA yet 

better question, why does onion uchiha have kamui?

obito had sex with an onion?


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ah okay~ Thanks~
> 
> *My French has gotten rusty since no one around me speaks it at all OTL*~~
> 
> I'm not up to date on French slang really...so I'm not sure. I think your interpretation makes more sense in context.


Same here, same here. 




> Ohhh is it about trouver la parade ? une attaque?
> 
> To parry?


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Whoops, it was ma?trise, I thought it was mettre ;__;';;
> 
> Is 'excellente parade' an expression? I don't know it then~ How does it go into 'well executed'?
> 
> ...





OrganicDinosaur said:


> Ah okay~ Thanks~
> 
> My French has gotten rusty since no one around me speaks it at all OTL~~
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the meaning. Also what Kurama told Naruto was closer to what the other person said, 'So I guess we'll finally be able to go all out'.

edit: you can ask me more stuff. I'm way too lazy to translate everything but if you have doubt with some expressions, I can help, though I doubt I'm the only French native speaker here.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Anyone noticed how Naruto has some Juubi-tails arm going on with Kurama Chakra Mode v2?

That Juubi-esque trait kinda dampens a certain argument, eh? 


:letgo


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Xeogran said:


> Hashirama had the tendency to spare lifes and overall was a friendly guy. It's more that he let Kakuzu go rather than the latter escaping.



Even if he let Kakuzu live, I doubt he'd let Kakuzu go. That seems too nice for a Shinobi, especially given Hashi's speech to Madara where he said he'd kill anyone whose a threat to the village.

In either case, this is just me thinking that Kakuzu escaping was not as impossible as it seemed back then.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

B.o.t.i said:


> This was a poor mans DBXZ fight. They rose their power level than one ran off. your not at this level.
> 
> even kurama is eager beaver.


Well the only that provided a challenge is currently away. They're probably bored as shit. 


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So... does someone have access to Senju DNA and Obito's Sharingan collection?



No no no, they hopefully got rid of Madara's collection of Hashirama sperm. Damn it.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Look at chapter 700 spreads  Chapter 700  Look at the same old mind space lake on the ground that has been use all during the manga for naruto



As I said, all I see is floor.

And the other spread that went with it, I meant was this one.



The problem isn't so much that Naruto kept the power, because he needs it to be equal to Sasuke. It's that Kurama is still inside of him. We had all this drama about how much the tailed beasts were tools and imprisoned against their will, and then this.

As I said, I would have liked more if they had become true partners. Madara and Obito fought with Kurama at their side, even though he was being controlled. I would have liked if Naruto and Kurama fought like that (obviously not controlled), hell fuse if these modes are necessary.

This perpetuation of the stockholm syndrome does nothing for me but the wish to roll my eyes.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> not seeign senju DNA yet
> 
> *better question, why does onion uchiha have kamui?*
> 
> obito had sex with an onion?



He doesn't. That was his father who has his other eye embedded on that Juubi like creature. Shin's MS ability is some form of telekinesis.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> not seeign senju DNA yet
> 
> better question, why does onion uchiha have kamui?
> 
> obito had sex with an onion?



I'm assuming the Hashirama remains and possibly the Sharingan collection were accessed (more likely the former). Since the chapter before Kamui was used, it was implied Obito would get it simply because he had 50% Uchiha cells and 50% Senju cells. 

Though if Obito did branch off the Uchiha, I suppose it _could_ be possible he passed on some of his Rikudou Uchiha traits. However it was that creature thing that looks like Spongebob's Plankton that used it.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> He doesn't. That was his father who has his other eye embedded on that Juubi like creature. Shin's MS ability is some form of *telekinesis*.



how did you get that idea?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Naruto has some Juubi-tails arm going on with Kurama Chakra Mode v2?
> 
> That Juubi-esque trait kinda dampens a certain argument, eh?



No. Naruto was always able to make hands from those tails from the first time he got KCM. You're late as hell.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> how did you get that idea?



From these 2 pages:


*Spoiler*: __ 









He breaks apart his chain and then sends the pieces hurdling toward Naruto with his eyes.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> how did you get that idea?



Because he litteraly made his weapon hover in the air and shoot + redirect those metal thingies.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Same here, same here.



Hey we made a good effort~ 

I don't have JP raws yet. That's is easier for me to get into English lol~~



sakuranonamida said:


> Yes, that's the meaning. Also what Kurama told Naruto was closer to what the other person said, 'So I guess we'll finally be able to go all out'.
> 
> edit: you can ask me more stuff. I'm way too lazy to translate everything but if you have doubt with some expressions, though I doubt I'm the only French native speaker here.



Ahh okay~  Thanks! I was born in Canada and did my elementary school there in a French school, I moved to America a bit later, and I've gotten rusty since there's no one to talk to ;__;';;~~

Oh! I really do want to ask how the Je dois comprendre xxxx = I' guess I can xxxx

is se defouler closer to mean 'to release' ---> Go all out

I've known it to mean to relax/ blow off steam. So that's new to me~


----------



## Source (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Sasuke soloing in base.



Kishi will nerf them both, sadly. Only way to make the villains seem threatening.

Still, hopefully they'll go all out once in the movie or (heavily doubt it) this miniseries.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Another thought I had was what if there is a reason they HAVE to be separated from each other? What if Sasuke can't be near her? Someone mentioned in one of the spoilers yesterday (though it is not confirmed) on tumblr about an apparent curse making Sasuke leave the village and not be able to be around his daughter as a result. What if he's pointing it at her to keep her away from him? I honestly don't know... It's a thought anyway. But yeah, I'm going with something like that or him just being shocked to see another person with Sharingan after already being attacked by one. Honestly hard to say what it could be.


If I were you I would take every spoiler on tumblr with of grain of salt. I saw one today talking about there being a flashback of Sarada?s birth with Karin helping. 

And as we can see now that was obviously false. 



> Totally agree. Why would these people know Sasuke has a daughter as well but Sasuke not know? That makes no sense to me and I can't see Kishi setting up that Sarada's own father doesn't know she exists. She needs her answers and needs to know what's going on. The only person who can tell her everything is him. He knows, but there's a reason why. Anyway I'm just rambling now. I'll stop.



Not gonna lie though. It would be kinda funny if everyone including the villain knew Sasuke had a daughter except Sasuke himself. I would facepalm so hard.

But yeah. The only person who can explain stuff to Sarada is Sasuke, and Sakura. Sakura won't say anything so it's up to Sasuke otherwise Sarada will forever be kept in the dark.


----------



## lynxie (May 20, 2015)

Needless2say said:


> This chapter seems interesting, but is it weird I already want the next one. I need answers!!l LMAO



I have this often. That I already want the new chapter of next week, when I only seen a few spoilers of the chapter of this week.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Because he litteraly made his weapon hover in the air and shoot + redirect those metal thingies.



So we shall call Shin from now on Jean Gray?


----------



## Ashi (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> From these 2 pages:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



He also had a technique that looked a lot like Obito's Kamui


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Shin Onion Uchiha's logic: don't use MS on Sasuke, who you considered incredibly strong. Use MS on Naruto and still try to fight Naruto whose potentially stronger. So run from the one-armed Rinnegan user who didn't even use his ocular powers and stay to fight the guy you provoked to use Bijuu powers.



ShadowReij said:


> No. Naruto was always able to make hands from those tails from the first time he got KCM. You're late as hell.



They tended to form as tails to start with. This is a Juubi-like trait to have arm-tails right off the bat. A sign he still has Bijuu chakra to go into RSM, if he ever wanted or needed to.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

People seem to think that Naruto wanted to use BM, when that wasn't the case.

Kurama tells Naruto, that he finally wants to let go of some steam (obviously being cooped up all day in the office ever since he became Hokage)

Naruto says, only a little. The rest is up to your imagination. People read the dailogue instead of looking at the pretty pictures


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> From these 2 pages:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



shin = telekinesis.

his father = kamui. 

dangourus combination but he still throws fucking kunais/shrikens


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> He also had a technique that looked a lot like Obito's Kamui



That wasn't Shin. That was the juubi like creature who used it and warped itself and Shin away. At least that's the way it seems.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> No. Naruto was always able to make hands from those tails from the first time he got KCM. You're late as hell.




dude pepole are rating all this stuff naruto is doing no. But its the same shit he did in the war arc smh I don't get it.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> If I were you I would take every spoiler on tumblr with of grain of salt. I saw one today talking about there being a flashback of Sarada?s birth with Karin helping.
> 
> And as we can see now that was obviously false.


Oh I do... I'm not claiming it to be true by any means. It's just a thought, a theory I guess? Lol They're fun to make, but yeah. I don't believe most spoilers that come from tumblr. 




> Not gonna lie though. It would be kinda funny if everyone including the villain knew Sasuke had a daughter except Sasuke himself. I would facepalm so hard.
> 
> But yeah. The only person who can explain stuff to Sarada is Sasuke, and Sakura. Sakura won't say anything so it's up to Sasuke otherwise Sarada will forever be kept in the dark.



With Naruto there as well, even if he IS pointing his katana at Sarada, I can see Naruto saying something to him to stop him, considering Sarada IS his daughter.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Since Shin has two Mangekyo, we'll probably be seeing Susano'o from him later on no?


----------



## sakuranonamida (May 20, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Hey we made a good effort~
> 
> I don't have JP raws yet. That's is easier for me to get into English lol~~
> 
> ...



Well, the thing is that it's a translation from Japanese, so without the raw, I can only trust the choice of the French translator and in the context here, 'je dois comprendre', means something like 'as I see it, we'll be able to blow off some steam/go all out...' 
I chose 'go all out' here, though the other expression works too, because 'se d?fouler' in this instance really means they can release all the steam they couldn't so far, since their enemy is quite strong. But as I said, both work fine.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Since Shin has two Mangekyo, we'll probably be seeing Susano'o from him later on no?



oh shit


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Shin was so traumatized by Sasuke's base power he knew there was no point in using Mangekyō. :ignoramus

His MS design is absolutely hideous, and lazy btw


----------



## Karasu (May 20, 2015)

That little creature  looks like Kishi watched a few episodes of Parasyte and decided to slap a sharingan on Migi. 

 

Also  dem hands from Naruto's shroud.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Since Shin has two Mangekyo, we'll probably be seeing Susano'o from him later on no?



He's just a kid though...but if he has it...damn.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Oh I do... I'm not claiming it to be true by any means. It's just a thought, a theory I guess? Lol They're fun to make, but yeah. I don't believe most spoilers that come from tumblr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot Naruto was there.

Rai's summary didn't give me the impression. 



VolatileSoul said:


> Since Shin has two Mangekyo, we'll probably be seeing Susano'o from him later on no?


No more Susano'o please.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 20, 2015)

What happened to him to awaken the Mangekyo at such age ?? Unless, he is an experiment ?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

RSM eyes... wanna still say he lost the mode, fellas?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Shin Onion Uchiha's logic: don't use MS on Sasuke, who you considered incredibly strong. Use MS on Naruto and still try to fight Naruto whose potentially stronger. So run from the one-armed Rinnegan user who didn't even use his ocular powers and stay to fight the guy you provoked to use Bijuu powers.
> 
> 
> 
> They tended to form as tails to start with. This is a Juubi-like trait to have arm-tails right off the bat. A sign he still has Bijuu chakra to go into RSM, if he ever wanted or needed to.


No, he was always able to start them off as hands whenever he wanted. Fuck it was the first thing he did with them. Like I said, late. Of course he still has the bijuu chakra, he was never stripped of it after the war. 


B.o.t.i said:


> dude peole are rating all this stuff naruto is doing no. But its the same shit he did in the war arc smh/



So I've noticed. Jeez.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Christian Grey said:


> What happened to him to awaken the Mangekyo at such age ?? Unless, he is an experiment ?



Look at him.


What do you think?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (May 20, 2015)

sakuranonamida said:


> Well, the thing is that it's a translation from Japanese, so without the raw, I can only trust the choice of the French translator and in the context here, 'je dois comprendre', means something like 'as I see it, we'll be able to blow off some steam/go all out...'
> I chose 'go all out' here, though the other expression works too, because 'se d?fouler' in this instance really means they can release all the steam they couldn't so far, since their enemy is quite strong. But as I said, both work fine.



Ahh I see. It's not meant to be a literal construction here~ It's a good grammar point to know the next time I see it~

Thanks :3

I should review a little before next week's spoilers, haha~~


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> No more Susano'o please.



Onion Susanoo :ignoramus Could've been a sight.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> No, he was always able to start them off as hands whenever he wanted. Fuck it was the first thing he did with them. Like I said, late. Of course he still has the bijuu chakra, he was never stripped of it after the war.



Just realised the page order was wonky.

Either way, Naruto still didn't lost RSM like some claimed.



Haruka Katana said:


> Onion Susanoo :ignoramus Could've been a sight.



Like Shisui's Susanoo he'll fire out projectiles... onions instead of needles.

Well the weapons up to level 3 Susanoo should be different. But MS makes us think he's an experiment. However Shin probably has the standard 2 MS jutsu considering Plankton is the one who used Kamui. Unless he's a Shisui type?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> He also had a technique that looked a lot like Obito's Kamui



No that was the little juubi monster. If naruto goes back and tells kakashi that there's a mangekyou sharingan out there with the power to use kamui, we may finally get to see the kakashi rampage that they skipped over 150 chapters ago. He wants that eye.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Since Shin has two Mangekyo, we'll probably be seeing Susano'o from him later on no?



How else will see Sasuke's (hopefully) new Susanoo? Unless he just wrecks that shit in base now.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> RSM eyes... wanna still say he lost the mode, fellas?



RSM is the mode with the RS seal?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I forgot Naruto was there.
> 
> Rai's summary didn't give me the impression.
> 
> ...



Yep he is. Probably won't be going anywhere anytime soon. He's protecting the children after all and just finished fighting Shin, so... Naruto is definitely there. He's not gonna be like "Welp! I'm done! Bye guys!" *runs off and leaves kids just standing there* Lol


----------



## Ashi (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> That wasn't Shin. That was the juubi like creature who used it and warped itself and Shin away. At least that's the way it seems.



Hmmm I guess you're right, But I wonder why Shin resorted to Doujutsu against Naruto and not Sasuke especially considering that's who his target was


----------



## Christian Grey (May 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Look at him.
> 
> 
> What do you think?



Some weirdo mix between an onion and uchiha genes. That and being raised by a itachi stan.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

I think its time for a Ofiicial naruto's cloak pwns fc/montage.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> RSM is the mode with the RS seal?



It is all RS' seal. The new seal is the one which lets Naruto use the Senjutsu of the Six Paths. Normally shown via RSM eyes without SM pigmentation. 

Maybe Naruto activated it to have access to the SM benefits too. My guess, he didn't want to play around and risk Chou-chou and Sarada getting hurt.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Shin went to evaluate Sasuke's strenght. He had no reason to stay to fight in that situation. He just scrammed after he got his answer (handed to him very neatly.

Shin went to kidnap Sarada when Naruto interfered. He had reason to stay to fight in that situation. He scrammed after seeing there was no way he could get the girl.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Onion Susanoo :ignoramus Could've been a sight.


Would've brought us all to tears at the sight. 


Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Just realised the page order was wonky.
> 
> Either way, Naruto still didn't lost RSM like some claimed.
> 
> ...


Why would he lose RSM, Sasuke didn't lose Rinnegan. 


eyeknockout said:


> No that was the little juubi monster. If naruto goes back and tells kakashi that there's a mangekyou sharingan out there with the power to use kamui, we may finally get to see the kakashi rampage that they skipped over 150 chapters ago. He wants that eye.



Kakashi is retired and on vacation, he doesn't need this shit.


----------



## Blue Snow (May 20, 2015)

Maybe Salad wandered off and ran into him. Sasuke could very well be on edge, having just been attacked and all, and just pointed his katana in the direction of a presence that he sensed or someone that he barely saw. He could have very well recognized her afterwards. Sometimes things are seldom what they seem from a summary.

I'm much too intelligent to jump to conclusions the way I did, so I'll just wait to see the panels. That was fun, though.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Hmmm I guess you're right, But I wonder why Shin resorted to Doujutsu against Naruto and not Sasuke especially considering that's who his target was



muthafucka got all onion eyed & ran from a cloak.
Naruto already got both there chakra level reading now. They can't run.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Why would he RSM, Sasuke didn't lose Rinnegan.



Well, that is the million dollar question that supporters of the notion have yet to answer... now we'll never get the answer since Naruto proved them wrong.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 20, 2015)

Is the Sasuke Sarada scene confirmed? It makes sense for him to be cautious since a boy with a pair of sharingan already attacked him. Unfortunate for Sarada to meet him that way though. 

The possibility of Shin and Sarada being clone siblings/rivals gives a creepy Evangelion or MK vibe.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Depending on Shin's DNA - being pure Uchiha or having a mix - the MS jutsu set could be up for debate again.


----------



## Ghost14 (May 20, 2015)

Hmm Naruto's new mode certainly looks badass, but I don't know if it is actually RSM.  His eyes look like they do in RSM but as people have mentioned he doesn't have the Gudoudama and he doesn't have the Rinnegan + 9 tomoe pattern on the back of his cloak.

Based on the design this seems like a more refined version of BSM, though I'm of the opinion that Naruto can still use RSM if he needs to.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It is all RS' seal. The new seal is the one which lets Naruto use the Senjutsu of the Six Paths. Normally shown via RSM eyes without SM pigmentation.
> 
> Maybe Naruto activated it to have access to the SM benefits too. My guess, he didn't want to play around and risk Chou-chou and Sarada getting hurt.



shouldnt he have the godama thingies?


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I forgot Naruto was there.
> 
> Rai's summary didn't give me the impression.



Naruto is not there.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

runsakurarun said:


> Is the Sasuke Sarada scene confirmed legit? It makes sense for him to be cautious since a boy with a pair of sharingan already attacked him. Unfortunate for Sarada to meet him that way though.
> 
> The possibility of Shin and Sarada being clone siblings/rivals gives a creepy Evangelion or MK vibe.



Or Shin could still be around trying to complete his objective and is trying again. Especially possible if this is a cliffhanger.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not there.



rai, do sasuke and salad talk or he just appears?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Anyone noticed how Plankton Uchiha's MS has the same pattern as Izuna's without the pupil?



Addy said:


> shouldnt he have the godama thingies?



Sadly it looks like that isn't the case considering how they all got lost during the few hours he had them. 

Or he can choose to manifest them like Juubito did initially. I dunno, maybe we'll see if Naruto is in a tough spot. But we have the obvious answer to the bizarre question: Naruto still has RSM.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not there.



Why did Sarada activate the sharingan?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not there.



Welp, that settles it.

Obvious mislead is obvious.

Kishi needs to step up his trolling game. Had Naruto been there I would have fell for it.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not there.



That sure is convenient lol


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Welp, that settles it.
> 
> Obvious mislead is obvious.
> 
> Kishi needs to step up his trolling game. Had Naruto been there I would have fell for it.



I?m so tired of his shit that I give him one chapter more.
He.....bores me.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Plankton Uchiha's MS has the same pattern as Izuna's without the pupil?


plankton uchiha has the same sharingan as shin actually from the looks of it.



> Sadly it looks like that isn't the case considering how they all got lost during the few hours he had them.
> 
> Or he can choose to manifest them like Juubito did initially. I dunno, maybe we'll see if Naruto is in a tough spot. But we have the obvious answer to the bizarre question: Naruto still has RSM.



maybe he does, maybe he doesn't.

still, thanks


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not there.



Huh? It's showing him in the pages and he's going to be meeting with Sasuke, so how is he NOT there? lol He's not gonna just up and leave the kids standing there...


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> rai, do sasuke and salad talk or he just appears?



Sarada was like: father...

She was going to cry until...

Sasuke was like: you're one of the bad guys.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Welp, that settles it.
> 
> Obvious mislead is obvious.
> 
> Kishi needs to step up his trolling game. Had Naruto been there I would have fell for it.



Pretty much.


Hold the fucking phone, how close was Sasuke to the village because look how fast they found him. Oh for fucks sake.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> RSM is the mode with the RS seal?



The one with no sage marking around the eyes	 

Showing he has surpass any sage mode


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> I?m so tired of his shit that I give him one chapter more.
> He.....bores me.



I'm tired of it too. Next chapter should hopefully end it.


Kishi is so inconsiderate of people with heart conditions.  Some can't wait a whole week after such a cliffhanger.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: *you're one of the bad guys.*



and naruto watches all this and does nothing?  XD


----------



## Ghost14 (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Plankton Uchiha's MS has the same pattern as Izuna's without the pupil?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think so too, but I don't think he's used it yet.  If this mode is RSM why does't he gain the 9 tomoe+Rinnegan pattern on the back of his jacket when he uses it.  Seeing as he only talked to Kurama before using the mode, it seems to me like this is just BSM, but he can still use RSM as Hagoromo designated him as the meeting place for the bijuu.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Huh? It's showing him in the pages and he's going to be meeting with Sasuke, so how is he NOT there? lol He's not gonna just up and leave the kids standing there...



maybe that is not the real salad?  

i am confused


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: you're one of the bad guys.



I had a feeling it was going to be something like this. Getting more interesting. 



Addy said:


> and naruto watches all this and does nothing?  XD



Yeah, that's what I'm saying. Why would Naruto just conveniently disappear or just stand there and do nothing? xD Makes no sense.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: you're one of the bad guys.



They said that, or are you going off facial expressions?


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

Will be interesting to see how Sarada reacts to Sasuke. The miniseries kind of gives away that this will be the last of Sasuke being a distant parent, so I guess mushy gushy is incoming.


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> and naruto watches all this and does nothing?  XD



Naruto is not in there.


Note that my summary doesn't cover the full chapter.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I'm tired of it too. Next chapter should hopefully end it.
> 
> 
> Kishi is so inconsiderate of people with heart conditions.  Some can't wait a whole week after such a cliffhanger.



He stretched the finding batsuke all he could, that?s sure. Well at least he will stop walking around the same fucking tree for 15 years.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm saying. Why would Naruto just conveniently disappear or just stand there and do nothing? xD Makes no sense.



i am starting to think sasuke is on his way and a fake salad suddenly appears 



ℜai said:


> Naruto is not in there.
> 
> 
> Note that my summary doesn't cover the full chapter.



oooooooooh okay, so they separate from naruto? 

or maybe its a fake sauske?


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> oooooooooh okay, so they separate from naruto?



Addy-dont tell me Naruto loses the girls.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Can someone just post the damn page?


That would give us enough to hypothesize.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 20, 2015)

So Naruto's not there, good. 



ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: *you're* one of the bad guys.



Sarada? Nah. Things finally getting interesting as I wanted.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> and naruto watches all this and does nothing?  XD



Rai said Naruto wasn't there.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: you're one of the bad guys.



Why Kishi.



Addy said:


> oh shit





Haruka Katana said:


> He's just a kid though...but if he has it...damn.





Zef said:


> No more Susano'o please.



The less you want it, the more it will happen. Kishi's modus operandi.:ignoramus



ShadowReij said:


> How else will see Sasuke's (hopefully) new Susanoo? Unless he just wrecks that shit in base now.



I'm going for wrecks that shit in base. His own Susano'o too OP for that shit.



Addy said:


> shouldnt he have the godama thingies?



He had only three left in the fight with Sasuke, and those were most likely destroyed in the clash.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Anyone noticed how Plankton Uchiha's MS has the same pattern as Izuna's without the pupil?



It looks like that from a distance, but I think it's Shin's MS design.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> No that was the little juubi monster. If naruto goes back and tells kakashi that there's a mangekyou sharingan out there with the power to use kamui, we may finally get to see the kakashi rampage that they skipped over 150 chapters ago. He wants that eye.



Kamui raikiri is out of retirement!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.



There goes Sasuke's sanity


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Addy-dont tell me Naruto loses the girls.


at this point, i think it's a fake sasuke so salad can join shin later?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

sasusakucannon said:


> So Naruto's not there, good.
> 
> Pretty sure he doesn't mean Sarada tho.
> 
> Things finally getting interesting as I wanted.



I still think it's possible the "bad guy" is behind Sarada and we'll see that next chapter. 



Altair21 said:


> Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.



Could be, but could also be that someone is behind Sarada, though I'm trying to figure out how Naruto is suddenly not there. o.O


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> plankton uchiha has the same sharingan as shin actually from the looks of it.



It looks like Plankton had the flat ends like Izuna did whereas Shin's are pointy.



ℜai said:


> Sarada was like: father...
> 
> She was going to cry until...
> 
> Sasuke was like: you're one of the bad guys.



Well, shit just got real.



Ghost14 said:


> I think so too, but I don't think he's used it yet.  If this mode is RSM why does't he gain the 9 tomoe+Rinnegan pattern on the back of his jacket when he uses it.  Seeing as he only talked to Kurama before using the mode, it seems to me like this is just BSM, but he can still use RSM as Hagoromo designated him as the meeting place for the bijuu.



The eyes are quite definitive. 

Though Naruto's shown he can use it with various forms such as base mode and a chakra shroud. Besides using the mode all out.

Basically pair that with the fact he pretty much used it with BM this chapter, and you get that Naruto can use varying degrees of the form (more so when you see old chakra shrouds are still accessible).

If Shin's dad is crazy powerful, then if we're lucky we can see more action from Naruto and Sasuke. Well assuming Naruto and Sasuke need to go all out to ensure the kids don't get hurt while they toy around.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Why Kishi.



I hav a prediction right now but I need the chapter to see if I'm right dammit


----------



## Raiden (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> It looks like Plankton had the flat ends like Izuna did whereas Shin's are pointy.



That's what I thought too. Was called a jackass in another thread for thinking this .


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Rai said Naruto wasn't there.



if salad is alone, she is the fake salad.

if not, sasuke is fake.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Raiden said:


> There goes Sasuke's sanity



Again



Addy said:


> at this point, i think it's a fake sasuke so salad can join shin later?





Too loltastic to be true.And Onion disgused!!!-will the scent give him away?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.



All I know is Kishi needs to stop playing games.

Some folks on tumblr look like they're on on the edge.


There's so many possibilities. If we had the page it would be clear. Sasuke could be saying it to someone behind Sarada.


----------



## runsakurarun (May 20, 2015)

Raiden said:


> Will be interesting to see how Sarada reacts to Sasuke. The miniseries kind of gives away that this will be the last of Sasuke being a distant parent, so I guess mushy gushy is incoming.



My guess is that Sarada started her Medicine training which we will see with flashbacks. So Sarada already has Sakura's skillset, now it's time for Sharingan development with daddy.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.



ii have the same thoughts.  i think chouchou isnt even with this salad. if she is, then this is a fake sasuke because he wont appear to them and naruto doesn't sense them 

hype deflated because now i think that there is a 90% chance one is fake :/


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> if salad is alone, she is the fake salad.
> 
> if not, sasuke is fake.


Pretty much, I'm betting on fake salad  Need the chapter though.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 20, 2015)

SO Sasuke really might not know he has a daughter ? Lol


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

The whole thing that makes it seem like Sarada is fake is that Naruto isn't there.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> SO Sasuke really might not know he has a daughter ? Lol



Uh no? Where exactly does it say that? Lol Nowhere.


----------



## Rai (May 20, 2015)

From what I can see Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Onion.

Just my opinion


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Now that I think about it what Altair said makes sense.

> Why would Naruto, and ChouChou not be near Sarada? 
> Because it isn't the real Sarada that Sasuke confronts. 


Fucking Kishi.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Pretty much, I'm betting on fake salad  Need the chapter though.



either way..... cheap cliffhanger because it devalues sasuke and salad meeting for the first time since sasuke sees the fake salad or she sees the fake sasuke :/

although, it does make sense because she will go with shin hearing that. it makes more sense this way because why would the enemy turn to salad?.


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

shyakugaun said:


> SO Sasuke really might not know he has a daughter ? Lol



That?s sooooooo 20 mins ago

Now we dont know even if Sasuke is Sasuke or Salad is Salad


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

tumblr is always on the edge.

I keep zooming in on the mini monster eyes and they look like Shin's MS. We haven't see Akatsuki guy MS yet (if these two have it, then he has to have it. Law of Villain Power Ups must be conserved.

Six Paths Lite for these three, maybe. Akatsuki guys has this MS and he's seeing through these two from a distance, so they all have his MS as well (much like Nagato and the Six Paths). And if it looks like Shisui + Obito combo...


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Union.



oh.............. so that is the real sasuke 

fake salad or not, back to one nighter sasuke theory


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Union.



Just like I fucking said. Makes sense to me considering he WAS just attacked by some Onion dude with the Sharingan and crest. Though it could still be that someone is near Sarada and it could be Shin. Who knows?


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Onion.



There-back at the beginning

The sharingan

 WHY WHY SHARNGAN ACTIVATED?


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

Maybe Fake Chou Chou


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Whats happening guys ?



BSM naruto.

MS shin.

kamui.

MS that looks kinda like itachi's but much fuller (reminiscent of part 1)

chance that sasuke doesn't know he has a kid/fake salad/fake sasuke.

awesome chapter


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Wait a minute. 


Does the Sarada with Naruto not have a Sharingan while the one that Sasuke meets does?


----------



## tkpirate (May 20, 2015)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Hmmm I guess you're right, But I wonder why Shin resorted to Doujutsu against Naruto and not Sasuke especially considering that's who his target was



his job against Sasuke was to try and measure Sasuke's power.but his job here was to capture Salad.


----------



## Sora (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Onion.



best case scenario: he doesn't know what his daughter looks like since he's been gone for a long time.

worst case scenario: he doesn't know he has a daughter at all.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> BSM naruto.
> 
> MS shin.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> 
> Does the Sarada with Naruto not have a Sharingan while the one that Sasuke meets does?



There-You can picture the rest?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

OReddot said:


> Maybe Fake Chou Chou



maybe fake chapter all together 



Sora said:


> best case scenario: he doesn't know what his daughter looks like since he's been gone for a long time.
> 
> worst case scenario: he doesn't know he has a daughter at all.



it's the opposite. 

if he doesn't know, you can excuse him.

if he does know, there is no excuse for not even knowing how she looks


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Fake Sarada?

Why would they want her if they can clone a fake with the Sharingan to draw Sasuke in?

Fake Sasuke?

Yeah, that's not happening.

Sasuke probably found her in the woods, Naruto/Chou Chou are somewhere else waiting for her to return, or what-ever plot.

Kishimoto has no mercy.


----------



## Edo Madara (May 20, 2015)

Naruto look majestic in kyubi mode, I am glad there will be some action among this drama


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

How tragic for Shin. Sasuke beat him without using much force. Naruto *literally* did not move a muscle to make him flee.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Also Naruto went KCM right after he saw MS. Which means base Naruto can't deal with MS. 


Let the shit storm begin


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

The Rinnegan can also see chakra and chakra points. If she's not the real Sarada, wouldn't Sasuke know just by seeing her chakra?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Okay, I think I get it.

From what we see in the spoilers Sarada doesn't have Sharingan during Naruto's encounter with Shin.

Then near the chapter's end "Sarada" with a Sharingan is away from Naruto, and ChouChou, and Sasuke draws his sword on this "Sarada"


It would help if we had pictures.


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> it's the opposite.
> 
> if he doesn't know, you can excuse him.
> 
> if he does know, there is no excuse for not even knowing how she looks


Yeah... Gonna take a bit more to put a positive spin on this situation since both of those scenarios are bad.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also Naruto went KCM right after he saw MS. Which means base Naruto can't deal with MS.
> 
> 
> Let the shit storm begin


He went BM, and he was protecting the girls. What did you expect him to do? Run away like a little girl?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Fake Sarada?
> 
> Why would they want her if they can clone a fake with the Sharingan to draw Sasuke in?
> 
> ...



henge jutsu + shin = fake salad/sasuke.

who said chouchou is not there?


----------



## Arisu (May 20, 2015)

But Sarada's Uchiha crest on her back is covered by her backpack :/


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also Naruto went KCM right after he saw MS. Which means base Naruto can't deal with MS.
> 
> 
> Let the shit storm begin



Trying too hard, Grimm. You expect him to toy with Shin while Sarada and Chou-chou are in harms way?


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Sarada always had the Sharingan.

Come on guys!


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2015)

Ooh, Kamui's back.

Assuming the eye that lil' monster has is the father's, it's odd that they have the same Mangekyō Sharingan Tomoe Seals.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Isn't it the most hilarious evil expression you ever saw?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> Yeah... Gonna take a bit more to put a positive spin on this situation since both of those scenarios are bad.



i said this since the first chapter, no matter what option kishi takes, sasuke is screwed XD

he knows: he fucking sucks as a human being.

he doesn't know: one night with sakura or he left his wife not giving a shit about her. still sucks either way.

but the second option is better


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

> Naruto wanking and bashing.
> Sasuke wanking and bashing.
> Naruto vs Sasuke.
> Uchihahaha taking over the plot.

Another wednesday at the Telegrams.



Black Mirror said:


> Isn't it the most hilarious evil expression you ever saw?



He looks angry against Sasuke, Sarada, and Naruto. I think that's the angriest he has looked so far.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> But Sarada's Uchiha crest on her back is covered by her backpack :/



Exactly why we need the pages.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Trying too hard, Grimm. You expect him to toy with Shin while Sarada and Chou-chou are in harms way?



I wasn't expecting the MS to force out KCM from Naruto thats all.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> But Sarada's Uchiha crest on her back is covered by her backpack :/



xray rennigan vision?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Isn't it the most hilarious evil expression you ever saw?



Thats the face of an angry kid who looks like he is about to cry.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> xray rennigan vision?



Stop.


----------



## SaiST (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Also Naruto went KCM right after he saw MS. Which means base Naruto can't deal with MS.
> 
> 
> Let the shit storm begin


Neither can _"base"_ Yondakme Raikage. The Mangekyō Sharingan makes just about anyone a potential threat.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Guys guys

Sarada had Sharingan since birth. Come on guys


----------



## Edo Madara (May 20, 2015)

Orochimaru behind this, he probably achieved super dragon senjutsu and become true immortal


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Stop.



how else does sasuke notice that symbol?


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i said this since the first chapter, no matter what option kishi takes, sasuke is screwed XD
> 
> he knows: he fucking sucks as a human being.
> 
> ...



then add to the latter Sakura apparently parading around with the Uchiha symbol as his wife, proudly declaring Sasuke is Salad's father and giving her a good enough impression of the guy to call him "Papa"...

Anyway, I'm betting on something anti-climactic to occur here. Especially if we don't have this whole scene being spoiled yet.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Trying too hard, Grimm. You expect him to toy with Shin while Sarada and Chou-chou are in harms way?



Changes nothing. If he felt comfortable enough to handle MS with base then he would have done it. Naruto held back using BSM from final villain candidates even when he had to protect the entire shinobi alliance, yet all of a sudden he cares more about 2 little kids when he barely even cares about his own son?


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Guys guys
> 
> Sarada had Sharingan since birth. Come on guys



 Are you ready for the  re awakening? The more Onion we get the more chances we wil suffer.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Obviously Sarada wears glasses because she activated her 3T Sharingan at birth

Come on guys

listen. Zef was right


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Well, maybe all of the eye designs for Shin Onion Uchiha and Plankton Uchiha, as well as the father are the same. Would explain the shared vision. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> I wasn't expecting the MS to force out KCM from Naruto thats all.



While the *children* were there you expected Naruto to be playing around with SM and other modes when the MS (which could kill the kids) was there...


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> then add to the latter Sakura apparently parading around with the Uchiha symbol as his wife, proudly declaring Sasuke is Salad's father and giving her a good enough impression of the guy to call him "Papa"...
> 
> Anyway, I'm betting on something anti-climactic to occur here. Especially if we don't have this whole scene being spoiled yet.



it seems so. i wanna bet on fake sasuke but Rai makes it seem that is the real sasuke because he notices the uchiha symbol/sharingan which means fake salad most likely. 

either way, it is a cheap way if it's a clone. it cheapens their first meeting


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto is not in there.
> 
> 
> Note that my summary doesn't cover the full chapter.


Now you're teasing. 


Corvida said:


> He stretched the finding batsuke all he could, that?s sure. Well at least he will stop walking around the same fucking tree for 15 years.


Hey! That tree has only grown so well because of the efforts of batsuke. 


Addy said:


> i am starting to think sasuke is on his way and a fake salad suddenly appears


Possible.


Altair21 said:


> Anybody stop to think that the Sarada that confronts Sasuke is simply Shin or his father who transformed into Sarada? That'd easily explain why Sasuke pointed his sword at her.


Just as possible.


Raiden said:


> There goes Sasuke's sanity


Meh, nothing new.  


ℜai said:


> Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest like Onion.


Called it.


Corvida said:


> There-back at the beginning
> 
> The sharingan
> 
> WHY WHY SHARNGAN ACTIVATED?


EMOTIONS LEVEL ACHIEVED


OReddot said:


> Maybe Fake Chou Chou


You can't fake epicness.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

SaiST said:


> Neither can _"base"_ Yondakme Raikage. The Mangekyō Sharingan makes just about anyone a potential threat.



Yeah, but Yondaime Raikage shouldn't be anywhere near Current Naruto's level.

Many posters seemed to believe that base Hokage Naruto is AT LEAST Hashi level.

Weird for a MS brat to be a threat to even that.

So either Shin is far stronger than we give him credit for or some people overestimated Naruto's progress.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

If Naruto became smart enough he put some micro kagebunshin on shin to gather information.

But guys, since the only sharingan that could use teleportation was Obito's and Kakashi still got his eyes 

Like father like son, gone mad in the end


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Obviously Sarada wears glasses because she activated her 3T Sharingan at birth
> 
> Come on guys
> 
> listen. Zef was right



bro, dont make fun of other predictions. people did that to me and i was right at the end


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Changes nothing. If he felt comfortable enough to handle MS with base then he would have done it. Naruto held back using BSM from final villain candidates even when he had to protect the entire shinobi alliance, yet all of a sudden he cares more about 2 little kids when he barely even cares about his own son?



So if Naruto should feel comfortable taking the MS at base, he should risk the lives of the children as opposed to using a mode where he can easily take the MS while protecting the kids?

Naruto obviously cares about his son, the contrary is just NF's usual magic with interpreting facts. He's the Hokage, remember, you think he'll let people of his village die needlessly? Even more so just because he wanted to prove he can take the MS in base?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well, maybe all of the eye designs for Shin Onion Uchiha and Plankton Uchiha, as well as the father are the same. Would explain the shared vision.
> 
> 
> 
> While the *children* were there you expected Naruto to be playing around with SM and other modes when the MS (which could kill the kids) was there...



Why do you keep bringing "playing around" or "toying" ?

Is Naruto not capable of fighting seriously when he isn't using his strongest form ?


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> it seems so. i wanna bet on fake sasuke but Rai makes it seem that is the real sasuke because he notices the uchiha symbol/sharingan which means fake salad most likely.
> 
> either way, it is a cheap way if it's a clone. it cheapens their first meeting



No idea with clones and such. If the group sat down for lunch she could have easily wandered off after removing her backpack and stumbled upon Sasuke? But then why wouldn't Naruto be keeping a closer eye on her if they were JUST attacked? And how would Naruto not notice Sasuke nearby if he WAS tracking Salad with his sage powers?

Shouldn't wrack my brain over this silliness.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but Yondaime Raikage shouldn't be anywhere near Current Naruto's level.
> 
> Many posters seemed to believe that base Hokage Naruto is AT LEAST Hashi level.
> 
> ...



To be honest, if Shin whipped out an Amaterasu or Susanoo, wouldn't that require something like chakra mode? Sage Mode would make it hard to fight and protect the children at the same time. 

The logical choice to protect the children and try to capture Shin would be to use a Chakra Mode.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do you keep bringing "playing around" or "toying" ?
> 
> Is Naruto not capable of fighting seriously when he isn't using his strongest form ?



How the fact that he had children to protect escapes you is beyond me man. You see Naruto having to catch someone while protect children i.e. make sure they aren't harmed. And instead of seeing it as that you see it as "wow MS is that strong". 

Like with all other aspects of the manga: *context* is key.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Guys guys
> 
> Sarada had Sharingan since birth. Come on guys





lndra said:


> Obviously Sarada wears glasses because she activated her 3T Sharingan at birth
> 
> Come on guys
> 
> listen. Zef was right



Someone hold this guy's hand, he's having a meltdown.



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Well, maybe all of the eye designs for Shin Onion Uchiha and Plankton Uchiha, as well as the father are the same. Would explain the shared vision.



I said this last week. It can be a Six Paths Lite thing. Someone suggested the shared vision from Obito and Kakashi, but tbh, I kind of feel its the same ability, just with different eyes / conditions.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I hav a prediction right now but I need the chapter to see if I'm right dammit



Here's hoping it or something even more satisfactory comes true. Otherwise I'll be doing a whole why of crying.



ch1p said:


> > Naruto wanking and bashing.
> > Sasuke wanking and bashing.
> > Naruto vs Sasuke.
> > Uchihahaha taking over the plot.
> ...



Feels good to be home.


----------



## Source (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Why do you keep bringing "playing around" or "toying" ?
> 
> Is Naruto not capable of fighting seriously when he isn't using his strongest form ?





Arles Celes said:


> Yeah, but Yondaime Raikage shouldn't be anywhere near Current Naruto's level.
> 
> Many posters seemed to believe that base Hokage Naruto is AT LEAST Hashi level.
> 
> ...



Last I checked, Kurama asked him to blow off some steam.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> How the fact that he had children to protect escapes you is beyond me man. You see Naruto having to catch someone while protect children i.e. make sure they aren't harmed. And instead of seeing it as that you see it as "wow MS is that strong".
> 
> Like with all other aspects of the manga: *context* is key.





Ok so no more "playing" or "toying ?"
I was just wondering where you pulled that off from


----------



## OReddot (May 20, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> Orochimaru behind this, he probably achieved super dragon senjutsu and become true immortal




Well  i guess Orochimaru has been killed by this Onion 

Cuz he helps sasuke to kill itachi


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> No idea with clones and such. If the group sat down for lunch she could have easily wandered off after removing her backpack and stumbled upon Sasuke? But then why wouldn't Naruto be keeping a closer eye on her if they were JUST attacked? And how would Naruto not notice Sasuke nearby if he WAS tracking Salad with his sage powers?
> 
> Shouldn't wrack my brain over this silliness.



clone salad theory is more prominent.

still cheap from kishi


----------



## Corvida (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> Someone hold this guy's hand, he's having a meltdown.



Still hasnt recovered from the movie promo, probably.

  Things Will  get  ugly when Salad re- awake the sharnganz

And starts adding tomoes.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

Did this kid/that little piece of shit just use Kamui?


----------



## Seraphoenix (May 20, 2015)

It doesn't make sense that Sarada met Sasuke without Naruto.

He went BSM this chapter so would have sensed if Sauce was in the area and would head straight there after the Shin encounter.


----------



## batman22wins (May 20, 2015)

What Mode is Naruto using? He still has RS power?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Source said:


> Last I checked, Kurama asked him to blow off some steam.



When he was using his God Mode.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I said this last week. It can be a Six Paths Lite thing. Someone suggested the shared vision from Obito and Kakashi, but tbh, I kind of feel its the same ability, just with different eyes / conditions.



I was thinking more like the Obito-Kakashi share vision. But your Six Path lite notion coupled with this is the only thing that can make sense considering the application. You could exclude it if it was just Shin's dad... but Shin can see through Plankton too.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> Did this kid/that little piece of shit just use Kamui?



no, juubi sharingan did.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> To be honest, if Shin whipped out an Amaterasu or Susanoo, wouldn't that require something like chakra mode? Sage Mode would make it hard to fight and protect the children at the same time.
> 
> The logical choice to protect the children and try to capture Shin would be to use a Chakra Mode.



To be fair Naruto activated his strongest mode saying that he needs to be serious if facing an MS user rather than saying how it might be troublesome to protect the kids without going all out. It seemed like a sign of respect rather than anything else IMO...

Still...SM is pretty fast too and got sharingan like precog.

In fact Base Naruto should be really fast now too given that his speed and skills kept increasing AND he  managed to protect Salad and ChouChou with his Shunshin in the last chapter.

Is V2 Ei faster than SM Hokage Naruto? Is part 2 KCM Naruto faster than his Current base/SM?

It has been 12 years since the war and even the Last feats in base were crazy. What he used against Toneri was also "only" BSM as it had his eyes SM darkened while the mode he used in this chapter leaves his eyes without said darkening which is typical of RSM.

Clearly Naruto in his strongest mode and Sasuke using Rinnegan are above this kid...but I wonder how strong is Shin's father. Maybe their equal actually or close enough?


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> When he was using his God Mode.



Who do you think can match that god mode without 8 bijuu power up to back them?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Who do you think can match that god mode without 8 bijuu power up to back them?



Noone obviously.
What does it have anything to do with what I'm saying ?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

how does salad know that is sasuke?.

more credence  to fake salad theory!!!!!!!!!! still doesnt explain why there is a fake salad in the first place 

damn you kishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Its just an enemy henge'd into Salad obviously.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> SM is pretty fast too and got sharingan like precog.
> 
> In fact Base Naruto should be really fast now too given that his speed and skills kept increasing AND he  managed to protect Salad and ChouChou with his Shunshin in the last chapter.
> 
> ...



Pretty sure  the book said it was sage chakra mode and not Sage Bijuu Mode


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

What is Indra talking about? 

I made a hypothesis. Nothing is concrete yet.
Even then Sarada still has Sharingan


Stay irate.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Its just an enemy henge'd into Salad obviously.



but why  do that?


----------



## tkpirate (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> yet all of a sudden he cares more about 2 little kids when he barely even cares about his own son?



the fuck did i just read


----------



## Night Spider (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> how does salad know that is sasuke?.
> 
> more credence  to fake salad theory!!!!!!!!!! still doesnt explain why there is a fake salad in the first place
> 
> damn you kishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Well, he looks like his younger self, if a bit older. It doesn't seem like to much of a stretch to assume she would be able to recognize him.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but why  do that?



To let get him/herself killed at the hands of Sarada's enemies 

Oh, and Naruto never noticed it, of course. Who cares if he can sense malice or not


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

ℜai said:


> From what I can see Sasuke thinks that Sarada is one of the bad guys because she is wearing the uchiha crest and has the sharingan like Onion.
> 
> *Just my opinion*



oh            


fake salad it is then :/


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but why  do that?



To throw Sasuke off ?

I don't know. :ignoramus


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Pretty sure  the book said it was sage chakra mode and not Sage Bijuu Mode



Weren't his whiskers larger as typical of BM forms though?

Anyone got a pic of Naruto's strongest form in the movie?


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

I'm sorry, but I fail to see how any of this states that Sasuke doesn't know he has a daughter. I keep seeing it posted all over the place, but there is nothing even in these spoilers confirming any of this to be true. Because he points his katana at Sarada? How do you know if:

1. She's not the real Sarada.
2. Someone is behind Sarada about to attack and THAT is who he's pointing his katana at
3. Sasuke was just recently attacked by someone with Sharingan and Uchiha crest. If he hasn't seen his daughter since she was a baby, how do we know that he just does not recognize her and believes her to be one of the enemy? Seeing as she has Sharingan and wearing an Uchiha crest. 

There could be many more reasons, but him not knowing he has a daughter makes no sense to me.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> SM is pretty fast too and got sharingan like precog.
> 
> In fact Base Naruto should be really fast now too given that his speed and skills kept increasing AND he  managed to protect Salad and ChouChou with his Shunshin in the last chapter.
> 
> ...



I agree that this could display positive signs for seeing Rinnegan and the Rikudou Senjutsu. 

Of course it is difficult at this point to see anyone pushing Naruto and Sasuke to use those powers seriously like Madara and Kayuga (or Sasuke/Naruto) did. Well, Shin literally being the youngest person we've ever seen master the MS probably implies that his father should be crazy strong. 

Though being close to Naruto and Sasuke is possible... but there has to be some serious justification... well then again it could work. Naruto/Sasuke still weren't strong to take out a Madara who wouldn't be dicking around for forgetting powers he possesses. 

Well Shin's father having access to Madara-Obito's resources (Hashirama's cells and Sharingan collection) could probably make that believable. 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Noone obviously.
> What does it have anything to do with what I'm saying ?



Again you expect base Naruto, or even SM, Naruto to toy with a MS kid and risk the possibility that he'll just use some surprise jutsu to harm Chou-chou and Sarada (seeing as base Shin was too much for them) over using his chakra mode to ensure no-one gets hurt while allowing himself to stay close to the kids?

You're only seeing the distorted MS context thing here despite the clear writing on the wall. Okay... I'm done now. 

Your main idea is that the MS requires God tier powers to face... that only God tier foes should be able to beat the MS in base. Of course, if this is an Itachi thing again, I'd still wait. For all we know, Shin may end up being more potent than Itachi.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 20, 2015)

1- sasuke doesn't know how she looks like, he was away since her infancy remember?

2- it's probably the last panel of chapter, obviously the truth will be revealed to him.


jumping to conclusions as always.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Weren't his whiskers larger as typical of BM forms though?
> 
> Anyone got a pic of Naruto's strongest form in the movie?



I think the book for the movie call it the Kurama chakra mode with the whiskers mark inlarge


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh
> 
> 
> fake salad it is then :/



Possibly. That's a really cheap shot at the guy too.

Though contrary, it seems like he is aware he has a kid, no guy could easily just attack someone of apparently their bloodline that calls them daddy without asking at least one question. Unless they know, they have a  kid and know that he/she shouldn't be there.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Good spoiler.
So Onion boy needs space-time ninjutsu to get away from Naruto. While with lord Zaske he make grin like "bye bye sucka" and then use Haku's shunshin wich is basically like walking away from someone of Sasuke's level.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 1- sasuke doesn't know how she looks like, he was away since her infancy remember?
> 
> 2- it's probably the last panel of chapter, obviously the truth will be revealed to him.
> 
> ...



It being a cliffhanger is what gives it away. 


Any cliffhanger involving Sasuke is suspect.

Also, Rai has obviously seen the page, but won't post it.
I'm getting Evil vibes.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 1- sasuke doesn't know how she looks like, he was away since her infancy remember?
> 
> 2- it's probably the last panel of chapter, obviously the truth will be revealed to him.
> 
> ...



Right? This is exactly what I'm saying...


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

What a daughter always wanted to hear from her father - "Who the fuck are you?"

Sarada more and more turning into


----------



## Night Spider (May 20, 2015)

Did Sarada actually say father or just think it? If it's the second she couldn't possibly be fake, if first who knows.....


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> 1- sasuke doesn't know how she looks like, he was away since her infancy remember?
> 
> 2- it's probably the last panel of chapter, obviously the truth will be revealed to him.
> 
> ...



theories =/= conclusions


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> how does salad know that is sasuke?.
> 
> more credence  to fake salad theory!!!!!!!!!! still doesnt explain why there is a fake salad in the first place
> 
> damn you kishi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's not like she hasn't seen at least a younger version of him, unlike Sasuke concerning Salad.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Night Spider said:


> Did Sarada actually say father or just think it? If it's the second she couldn't possibly be fake, if first who knows.....



We don't know.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I was thinking more like the Obito-Kakashi share vision. But your Six Path lite notion coupled with this is the only thing that can make sense considering the application. You could exclude it if it was just Shin's dad... but Shin can see through Plankton too.



I think its the same principle, more or less. The 6 bodies connected Nagato thorugh the rods, so they were extensions of him. Same way with Obito's eye on Kakashi's socket, it's also part of Obito even if its elsewhere. Sharingan evolves into Rinnegan. They might have found a way around it or to capitalize on it in some way. The fact there's three eyes that look the same is interesting.

It's also interesting that the whole thing with 'experiments' is being brought up. Perhaps the same eye was cloned many times and given to certain individuals (Shin and little monster), so it functions as 6 paths (back to Akatsuki guy, whom he haven't seen the MS of yet but that we know is connected through the little monster in some way), but like Obito seeing throuhg Kakashi.

I was checking out the thread where some dubious translations were made earlier this week, and I think Turrin confirmed Shisui's eye was never really destroyed by Danzo. He just comments on it like, "Danzo, Shisui's eye, you...". I don't remember Obito's eyes being accounted for and tbh, there's the headcanon Shisui and Obito were siblings as well. It's a situation for EMS.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Bellville said:


> It's not like she hasn't seen at least a younger version of him, unlike Sasuke concerning Salad.



still, sasuke differs a lot from this sasuke


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

I need to know if "Sarada" only has Sharingan when meeting Sasuke.

Rai didn't specify when she was seen with it. We see the conclusion of the Naruto v Shin battle in which they're eating lunch, and she doesn't have it then.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

celebi and salad gonna revive the uchiha clan


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I need to know if "Sarada" only has Sharingan when meeting Sasuke.
> 
> Rai didn't specify when she was seen with it. We see the conclusion of the Naruto v Shin battle in which they're eating lunch, and she doesn't have it then.



rai said that he left stuff out from the spoiler, so it's anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> celebi and salad gonna revive the uchiha clan



Dem Uchihas gon be blonde like Lennister/Targaryen


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I need to know if "Sarada" only has Sharingan when meeting Sasuke.
> 
> Rai didn't specify when she was seen with it. We see the conclusion of the Naruto v Shin battle in which they're eating lunch, and she doesn't have it then.



Which is also leading me to believe that something either happens to her to activate Sharingan or that Sarada is a fake Sarada that Sasuke comes across.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> still, sasuke differs a lot from this sasuke



Sasuke back then didn't look like Madara yet.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> rai said that he left stuff out from the spoiler, so it's anyone's guess at this point.


Rai being more evil then Evil.


SharinganGirl said:


> Which is also leading me to believe that something either happens to her to activate Sharingan or that Sarada is a fake Sarada that Sasuke comes across.



I'm not speculating anything more until I see pics.

The most controversial part of the chapter is the one that doesn't get leaked?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Rai being more evil then Evil.



no. Evil............. she would post something like a katana in a salad and leave us hanging 


ShadowReij said:


> Sasuke back then didn't look like Madara yet.



and that's my point. we need a more detailed summary rai


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

Wouldn't it be funny if the whole thing is just one big genjutsu?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if the whole thing is just one big genjutsu?



still cheapens sasuke and salad's first meeting


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Needs green eyes for SS Sasuke.


----------



## NW (May 20, 2015)

Hood using Kamui through the Juubi?!

WTF KISHI 



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Good spoiler.
> So Onion boy needs space-time ninjutsu to get away from Naruto. While with lord Zaske he make grin like "bye bye sucka" and then use Haku's shunshin wich is basically like walking away from someone of Sasuke's level.


Well Sasuke was shocked and they weren't in a full out-battle like what he had with Naruto.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Rai being more evil then Evil.
> 
> 
> I'm not speculating anything more until I see pics.
> ...



Not enough evil to beat Evil.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Hood using Kamui through the Juubi?!
> 
> WTF KISHI
> 
> Well Sasuke was shocked and they weren't in a full out-battle like what he's having with Naruto.


Wait, was it confirmed Hood's doing? Can't be bothered to go through these pages full of dick measuring contests 
Either way, Juubimon has the same MS design as Shin, yet seems to have a different ability 
Weird. The eyes are linked (shared vision), look the same, but have different MS-specific abilities.
Would Hood have the same MS? Does he appear in this chapter?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, was it confirmed Hood's doing? Can't be bothered to go through these pages full of dick measuring contests
> Either way, Juubimon has the same MS design as Shin, yet seems to have a different ability
> Weird. The eyes are linked (shared vision), look the same, but have different MS-specific abilities.
> Would Hood have the same MS? Does he appear in this chapter?



I think I want a Juubimon.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, was it confirmed Hood's doing? Can't be bothered to go through these pages full of dick measuring contests
> Either way, Juubimon has the same MS design as Shin, yet seems to have a different ability
> Weird. The eyes are linked (shared vision), look the same, but have different MS-specific abilities.
> Would Hood have the same MS? Does he appear in this chapter?



its clear the hood guy is controlling the juubimon. he's using it as a proxy


----------



## Coyote (May 20, 2015)

I don't know if someone already shouted it, but...


PHOENIX OBITO


----------



## NW (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Wait, was it confirmed Hood's doing? Can't be bothered to go through these pages full of dick measuring contests
> Either way, Juubimon has the same MS design as Shin, yet seems to have a different ability
> Weird. The eyes are linked (shared vision), look the same, but have different MS-specific abilities.
> Would Hood have the same MS? Does he appear in this chapter?


Bit of an assumption on my part. Seemed like he was talking through Juubi. I guess I could be wrong but if that thing is actually talking on its own then that's enough nightmare fuel for quite a while. 



Coyote said:


> I don't know if someone already shouted it, but...
> 
> 
> PHOENIX OBITO


Fuck yeah


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

No Naruto and Chou-chou and a Sharingan on Sarada should probably imply a fake... unless there's a section missing about how/why she awakened it.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Fusion said:


> Well Sasuke was shocked and they weren't in a full out-battle like what he had having with Naruto.


Then again Shin attacked Sasuke(even in base his Rinnegan is always active lol) with 3-tomoe Sharingan and didn't even considered to use MS and with Naruto(in base) he activated MS from beginning used it all out then just ran off with his tail between legs through Kamui.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Nobody shocked that Naruto is Chewchew's father?


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

just noticed naruto didn't even bother to move(obviously to protect the girls)


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Nobody shocked that Naruto is Chewchew's father?



Of course. The relation is as clear as day.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> we dont know if chouchou isn't there though



Then where's Naruto?



Narutossss said:


> just noticed naruto didn't even bother to move(obviously to protect the girls)



The shame is we know, no pnj, Naruto probably could've done things using other Bijuu powers. Like using Shukaku's sand control power to keep Shin locked on the ground while using Gyuuki's sealing ink or Shikaku's Jiton seal. 

But, I suppose protecting the kids was a priority over going all out to capture Shin.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Onion and Leader gang fridge face are looking for Salad, so why would they have a clone of her? Kage bushin or transformation jutsu? They are not fooling Sasuke, and an attempt at that would be plain stupidity coming from people who have the Sharingan, and now confirmed Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto used KCM on a kid because he has MS


He only used chakra arm(his ability since Kyūbi cloak ver 1) wich Sasuke with 3 tomoe was able to dodge in VotE.


----------



## Raventhal (May 20, 2015)

Naruto didn't even move.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> we dont know if chouchou isn't there though
> 
> naruto used KCM on a kid because he has MS



The only difference between MS and EMS is that you don't go blind.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The only difference between MS and EMS is that you don't go blind.



yeah, but it's a kid....... a butthurt kid......... who uses kunais and shurikens.......... not worthy of a KCM 


dont get me wrong, it's awesome and but KCM is overboard


----------



## Arisu (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Nobody shocked that Naruto is Chewchew's father?



Maybe Chocho will have dat byakugan 


I thought that Sarada looked kinda like she's trying to sneak out at the last page. Naruto was talking with Chocho, and Sarada picked up the lunch box, bowed like she's trying to escape behind Naruto's back xD


----------



## NW (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Then again Shin attacked Sasuke(even in base his Rinnegan is always active lol) with 3-tomoe Sharingan and didn't even considered to use MS and with Naruto(in base) he activated MS from beginning used it all out then just ran off with his tail between legs through Kamui.


Must have been dat hokage hype


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Chou Chou asking Naruto if he was the father was one of the stupidest things I have ever seen.

She is without a doubt the most retarded of her generation. She only feels unique in the sense of surpassing how idiotic Naruto was at her age.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> The only difference between MS and EMS is that you don't go blind.



No lol. EMS enhances all the MS abilities and gives the user better precognition or w/e the fuck. this was proven when sasuke started attacking a blind madara, and madara said no wonder his movements were so swift it was due to his straight pattern sharingan


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Naruto didn't move because he knew he was safe using one of his strongest modes.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Chou Chou asking Naruto if he was the father was one of the stupidest things I have ever seen.
> 
> She is without a doubt the most retarded of her generation. She only feels unique in the sense of surpassing how idiotic Naruto was at her age.



i think she is cool


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto didn't move because he knew he was safe using one of his strongest modes.


At least he tried to catch him and Sasuke just stood while guy literally ran away on foot.


----------



## Fay (May 20, 2015)

So any idea on why Sasuke is attacking his own daughter ?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Fay said:


> So any idea on why Sasuke is attacking his own daughter ?



theory:

1- doesn't know.
2- she is a clone.
3- he is a clone.
4- rai doesn't want to tell us more on details


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Sarada never gonna wash her clothes again. Uncle Naruto made sure to be her father figure and with oedipus complex in motion, she gonna forever stick to burrito.



Fay said:


> So any idea on why Sasuke is attacking his own daughter ?





the famous itachi procedure. hatred stacking   with all shit that happened, sasuke turned out to be the 2nd strongest good guy. if itachi wouldnt motivate him, he might have been on Kiba's level  Father only wishes for a good future for his daughter~


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> At least he tried to catch him, while Sasuke just stood while guy literally ran away on foot.



Which is worse?

Trying and failing, or not trying at all?

The former made Naruto's chakra mode look weak. The latter made Sasuke look lazy.


Shin didn't even bother using MS on Sasuke because he knew Sasuke was too stronk.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> theory:
> 
> 1- doesn't know.
> 2- she is a clone.
> ...


5- genjutsu
6- body transformation

Hood vs Sasuke incoming?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> 5- genjutsu (Koto?)



same thing as clone. makes the first encounter between salad and sasuke very cheap


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

> Sarada activates or awakes 1 tome sharingan(not sure here)
> 
> Sarada - Sasuke meeting
> 
> Sasuke drew his katana and points it at her.



so much left out to be filled in this spoiler


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Troll comments

>Shin didn't even use MS on Sasuke because he was too strong.

Think about what you just said

>Naruto used one of his strongest mode against Shin

Kurama says he wants to let loose, and Naruto said only a little. Bro kage was not even trying

>Chou Chou is an interesting character

Not at all, we all predicted she was going to ask if Sasuke was her father, but she asked Naruto this time. Nothing is stopping her from asking all of the Akatsuki too.

I can go on


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

Naruto protects sarada

sasuke attacks her.

.....................................sounds about right.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Naruto protects sarada
> 
> sasuke attacks her.
> 
> .....................................sounds about right.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Arisu said:


> Maybe Chocho will have dat byakugan





**


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

People venting because ChouChou more relevant then *Bore*to 



Platypus said:


> 5- genjutsu
> 6- body transformation
> 
> Hood vs Sasuke incoming?



Sasuke vs Hood&Celebi.

Sasuke wins in one page.:ignoramus


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Which is worse?
> 
> Trying and failing, or not trying at all?


Now let's take that from Shins MS usage PoV.


Zef said:


> The former made Naruto's chakra mode look weak. The latter made Sasuke look lazy.
> 
> 
> Shin didn't even bother using MS on Sasuke because he knew Sasuke was too stronk.


The latter made Sasuke look weak since he not ever worty to use MS on him.  The former made base Naruto look too dangerous.

Shin used MS on Naruto because he knew otherwise he is done.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Troll comments
> 
> >Shin didn't even use MS on Sasuke because he was too strong.
> 
> ...



naruto allowed him to get loose a bit after he said " In that case, it doesn't matter if you're a kid or not. I'm going to have to use a strong method." which happened before kyuubi talked. that means naruto intended on using KCM because it's MS even if it is a butthurt kid who uses kunais...... which is weird

and the whole kamui thing, onion uchiha was told to run by uchiha plankton because he was not planning to.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> -snip-


Chou Chou's whole dialogue is A-grade ignorance from Kishimoto. If you bide by that, then I literally have no comment.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Stahp with this bulshit.



lndra said:


> Chou Chou's whole dialogue is A-grade ignorance from Kishimoto. If you bide by that, then I literally have no comment for your taste in horrible characters.
> 
> Seems like nothing new though.



I like Boruto and I take offence when he's being bashed by people who should be defending him. Naruto was once my favourite character of all of NARUTO. You know shit. You're just a dumb brick.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

lol Yeah Shin saw it was pointless to use Shushin to escape Naruto like he did with Sasuke because of Dat God tier Yellow Flash speed he had to use a Kamui


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> naruto allowed him to get loose a bit after he said " In that case, it doesn't matter if you're a kid or not. I'm going to have to use a strong method." which happened before kyuubi talked. that means naruto intended on using KCM because it's MS even if it is a butthurt kid who uses kunais...... which is weird
> 
> and the whole kamui thing, onion uchiha was told to run by uchiha plankton because he was not planning to.


Looks like BM, but it is probably KCM. I don't know.

I just know that's what Kurama wanted, Naruto really didn't care, and saving Sarada/Chou Chou were the most important. They didn't even know the attack was coming.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> lol Yeah Shin saw it was pointless to use Shushin to escape Naruto like he did with Sasuke because of Dat God tier Yellow Flash speed he had to use a Kamui


actually, it's the little juubi monster who told shin to run. shin didnt decide to run or showed any sign of running





> It's better that you retreat instead of battle for now, Shin.
> 
> Alone, you're no match for him
> 
> And now, he's using a space-time ninjutsu!


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Just put him on ignore or rather super ignore. It does absolute wonders. Trust me. :33


Weren't you gloating saying that Sarada had Sharingan since birth? This is quite hilarious.



ch1p said:


> Stahp with this bulshit.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Boruto and I take offence when he's being bashed by people who should be defending him. Naruto was once my favourite character of all of NARUTO. You know shit. You're just a dumb brick.


I'm being a dumb brick when only stating the truth. Chou Chou literally has no redeeming qualities as a character, she is being displayed as this stereotype. She almost is acting uneducated.

Though ignorance is a big part of this conversation it seems


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

On a side note after seeing Sasuke's abilities Shin was confident he can kill Sasuke but after Naruto displaying like 1% of his chakra strength Shin runns like little girl


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> On a side note after seeing Sasuke's abilities Shin was confident he can kill Sasuke but after Naruto displaying like 1% of his chakra strength Shin runns like little girl



again, juubi monster tole him to run like a bitch, or your gonna ignore that?


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> On a side note *after seeing Sasuke's abilities Shin was confident he can kill Sasuke* but after Naruto displaying like 1% of his chakra strength Shin runns like little girl


 
when the fuck did this happen?


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy @ Naruto this chapter

Yeah I did a background check. Bijuu Mode Naruto only appears when he summons Kurama with himself.

This was definitely KCM Naruto.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, juubi monster tole him to run like a bitch, or your gonna ignore that?



He enjoys ignoring things that conflict with his views. It's a pathetic trait, but he wouldn't be Camorra without consistently spewing nonsense and ignoring facts.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Naruto and sasuke want answers on who this kid is and why he has the sharingan yet both of them just watch as he runs away from them


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> actually, it's the little juubi monster who told shin to run. shin didnt decide to run or showed any sign of running



Did not change the fact that Shin is confident he can take out Sasuke if he tried. I mean he did not use MS on him which makes a big fucking difference.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> I think its the same principle, more or less. The 6 bodies connected Nagato thorugh the rods, so they were extensions of him. Same way with Obito's eye on Kakashi's socket, it's also part of Obito even if its elsewhere. Sharingan evolves into Rinnegan. They might have found a way around it or to capitalize on it in some way. The fact there's three eyes that look the same is interesting.



I'm thinking along the same lines too. Well, if they have access to Obito-Madara's resources that would also include the outer Path stakes sticking out of Hashirama.



> It's also interesting that the whole thing with 'experiments' is being brought up. Perhaps the same eye was cloned many times and given to certain individuals (Shin and little monster), so it functions as 6 paths (back to Akatsuki guy, whom he haven't seen the MS of yet but that we know is connected through the little monster in some way), but like Obito seeing throuhg Kakashi.



That is more possible than my Outer Path stake idea.



> I was checking out the thread where some dubious translations were made earlier this week, and I think Turrin confirmed Shisui's eye was never really destroyed by Danzo. He just comments on it like, "Danzo, Shisui's eye, you...". I don't remember Obito's eyes being accounted for and tbh, there's the headcanon Shisui and Obito were siblings as well. It's a situation for EMS.



True. Especially since the father seems to have a right eye like Danzo did.

Though with Obito's eyes... they got disintegrated with Obito. As for EMS, that I doubt as it was implied you have to have Indra's chakra to stand a chance of obtaining it.


----------



## Arisu (May 20, 2015)

This Naruto vs Sasuke talk is really pointless. They're both awesome, end of story


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Now let's take that from Shins MS usage PoV.
> 
> The latter made Sasuke look weak since he not ever worty to use MS on him.  The former made base Naruto look too dangerous.
> 
> Shin used MS on Naruto because he knew otherwise he is done.


Shin didn't use MS on Sasuke because he knew base Sasuke could neg him either way.



Dat Sasuke,  Discouraging fools from going all out so they don't get negged.


----------



## Harbour (May 20, 2015)

25 years old base Minato against Obito showcase > 30 years old KCM Naruto against Shin showcase.
Base Sasuke against Shin showcase > KCM Naruto against Shin showcase.

Kishi you never stop to deliver. To shit, but to deliver. You get a point.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

Fandoms are all fired up, this week is gonna be just like old times.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Addy @ Naruto this chapter
> 
> Yeah I did a background check. Bijuu Mode Naruto only appears when he summons Kurama with himself.
> 
> This was definitely KCM Naruto.



thanks but just to clarify:

is KCM the same naruto who fought with minato using SM?

is bijuu mode the same naruto who can revive eyes?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> when the fuck did this happen?



vision

Shin could kill him if he wanted to even after scouting his power level with his Sharingan 

Naruto on the other hand moved to fast for Shin to track with 3 tomoe Sharingan and didnt even need to move to tank Shins strongest attacks.lol


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> thanks but just to clarify:
> 
> is KCM the same naruto who fought with minato using SM?
> 
> is bijuu mode the same naruto who can revive eyes?


Not sure on the first one, I'm assuming no. If you mean where Minato/Naruto shared their chakra with a fist bump to save the entire shinobi nation by using Naruto's chakra as a link so that Minato could use FTG. No, that was Bijuu Mode.

No for the second one. That one is more advanced.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Did not change the fact that Shin is confident he can take out Sasuke if he tried. I mean he did not use MS on him which makes a big fucking difference.



true but what does that have to do with what i said about shin not running and ordered to run?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> vision
> 
> Shin could kill him if he wanted to even after scouting his power level with his Sharingan
> 
> Naruto on the other hand moved to fast for Shin to track with 3 tomoe Sharingan and didnt even need to move to tank Shins strongest attacks.lol



Onion said he *wants* to kill him.

Great deal of difference between what you wish for and what you can do. 

Like reaching for the sky.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> Not sure on the first one, I'm assuming no. If you mean where Minato/Naruto shared their chakra with a fist bump to save the entire shinobi nation by using Naruto's chakra as a link so that Minato could use FTG. No, that was Bijuu Mode.
> 
> No for the second one. That one is more advanced.



so KCM naruto it is.

well, at least he can use SM with it :/


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> true but what does that have to do with what i said about shin not running or ordered to?



If Shin thought he had a chance like against Sasuke he would stay and fight. But when he said that he will kill Sasuke with his own hands his dad didnt mention Sasuke would be to strong for him.
The Juubi Pokemon is probably connected to his dad anyway and he knows the power levels of both Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## N120 (May 20, 2015)

Onion with Ms looks like naruto without whiskers.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Not even worth base Sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Onion said he *wants* to kill him.
> 
> Great deal of difference between what you wish for and what you can do.
> 
> Like reaching for the sky.



yeah but he didnt get burrhurt when he saw sasuke like he did with naruto. then again, it might be because he took away chouchou from him 


Luiz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he uses it 2 pages later............. still better than fucking KCM


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> *If Shin thought he had a chance like against Sasuke he would stay and fight. *But when he said that he will kill Sasuke with his own hands his dad didnt mention Sasuke would be to strong for him.
> The Juubi Pokemon is probably connected to his dad anyway and he knows the power levels of both Naruto and Sasuke.



again, juubi pokemon told shin to run. shin did not want to run or else, his father wouldnt tell him to. are you even reading the pages/spoilers? 



> It's better that you retreat instead of battle for now, Shin.
> 
> Alone, you're no match for him


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Shin had to hold back his perfect susanoo because he didn't want to injure salada since he has to bring her back alive, yet naruto still had to use a 'powerful method'


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Shin had to hold back his perfect susanoo because he didn't want to injure salada since he has to bring her back alive, yey naruto still had to use a 'powerful method'



i know it's a joke but at this point, shin having PS is possible 

i have to respect shin. fucker goes after KCM naruto and rennigan sasuke with fucking shurikens XD

sees rennigan sasuke "can take him with a syth "
sees KCM naruto "i can take him on "

he is fodder but the balls on him........ daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

If he has PS then lololololololololololololol

It'll be even worse than when Kakashi pulled that shit out.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shin didn't use MS on Sasuke because he knew base Sasuke could neg him either way.
> 
> 
> Dat Sasuke,  Discouraging fools from going all out so they don't get negged.


So your logic is next: Shin goes to more powerful Sasuke do not uses MS don't have Plankton supervision and goes away from lord ZukoZaske only on WTF effect? Are you sure that you are Sasuke's fan? Because it turns out that you do not consider him as Shinobi.  Since by your words he either way physically or mentally ill.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i know it's a joke but at this point, shin having PS is possible
> 
> i have to respect shin. fucker goes after KCM naruto and rennigan sasuke with fucking shurikens XD
> 
> he is fodder but the balls on him........ daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn



fodder don't simply evade Naruto in godmode 

i wonder though why he hates naruto more than sasuke 
Maybe naruto is his father and left shin and his mother alone.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, juubi pokemon told shin to run. shin did not want to run or else, his father wouldnt tell him to. are you even reading the pages/spoilers?



Juubi pokeman is his father bro or atleast connected to him  My point is that his father didnt thought Sasuke would be to strong for him to handle like he thought Naruto would be otherwise he would have told him he has no chance.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> If he has PS then lololololololololololololol
> 
> It'll be even worse than when Kakashi pulled that shit out.



shin had like 12 years to get. obito didnt travel from hell for a few seconds and give it to him


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i know it's a joke but at this point, shin having PS is possible
> 
> i have to respect shin. fucker goes after KCM naruto and rennigan sasuke with fucking shurikens XD
> 
> he is fodder but the balls on him........ daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn



What if Onion is spared when all is said and done?


He'll get to brag about surviving these encounters just like Kakuzu and Hashirama!

ck


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> What if Onion is spared when all is said and done?
> 
> 
> He'll get to brag about surviving these encounters just like Kakuzu and Hashirama!
> ...



i dont remember hashirama using fucking kyuubi sage mode on kakuzu.............. like naruto is ck


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> fodder don't simply evade Naruto in godmode
> 
> i wonder though why he hates naruto more than sasuke
> Maybe naruto is his father and left shin and his mother alone.



Because naruto let itachi die


----------



## Harbour (May 20, 2015)

Looking at this face i already can see how Naruto calls him the coolest guy eva.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

That panel of Sasuke going to attack his daughter is going to bring up bad memories of the Kage summit arc :


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Madara would be ashamed Naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> *fodder don't simply evade Naruto in godmode *



they need kamui


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Looking at this face i already can see how Naruto calls him the coolest guy eva.



oh god that face :rofl

now.......... why is he so pissed? tell us rai!!!!!!!!!! is there another scene with them?


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> That panel of Sasuke going to attack his daughter is going to bring up bad memories of the Kage summit arc :



Never speak the name of that arc here ever again


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont remember hashirama using fucking kyuubi sage mode on kakuzu.............. like naruto is ck


First: we don't have canon description on that event. Second: Kakuzu got his jiongu after their fight.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> So your logic is next: Shin goes to more powerful Sasuke do not uses MS don't have Plankton supervision and goes away from lord ZukoZaske only on WTF effect? Are you sure that you are Sasuke's fan? *Because it turns out that you do not consider him as Shinobi.*  *Since by your words he either way physically or mentally ill.*



What are you even talking about now?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> they need kamui



kamui? he simply jumps to avoid naruto's godmode attack


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Harbour said:


> Looking at this face i already can see how Naruto calls him the coolest guy eva.



man im sure i saw a very similar angry face in bleach. I just dont remember who did it .-.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> First: we don't have canon description on that event. Second: Kakuzu got his jiongu after their fight.



and we never will. until then, kakuzu sucks compared to hashirama ck


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> True. Especially since the father seems to have a right eye like Danzo did.
> 
> Though with Obito's eyes... they got disintegrated with Obito. As for EMS, that I doubt as it was implied you have to have Indra's chakra to stand a chance of obtaining it.



The Shisui and Obito connection is simply too easy at this point.

These guys eyes look like that extended fat shuriken Shisui had for an eye (although that one was four pronged) and as you've said, its the right eye like Danzo had of Shisui. However, the eye from the monster also has S/T abilities exactly like Obito.

There is that theory Shisui and Obito were siblings. There is also, a long time ago, another thing. In the RtN movie storyboards, drawn and written by Kishi. This was even before Tobi was revealed in the manga (about two months prior I believe).



I never got to understand and takl isn't here anymore to explain. 

Anyway, regardless of that, if its Shisui's eye it opens some good opportunities for a few story points that have not added up until now.

If its just MS or EMS, its also stappled open (Akatsuki guy). Someone was mocking last week that it was so he could Izanami / Izanzagi non stop. If its EMS, the light never goes out, even if the eye closes so stappling it open would take care of it. That's retarded, but lazy, and up Kishi's alley.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

lets be honest sauce spared celebi's pathetic life. one glance and celebi's becomes an ameratsu cactus 

can't wait to see sauce own him and shitsui


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont remember hashirama using fucking kyuubi sage mode on kakuzu.............. like naruto is ck



Hashirama usess Mokuton which is a more cheaper hax coming from the Shinju 
Nagato used his strongest move on fucking civilians 
EMS Sasuke used his strongest technique against a bunch of White Zetsu 
Itachi needed Kisame and the Akatsuki to fight base Jiraiya


Cry me a phucking riva


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> What are you even talking about now?


Сatching off guard is weak excuse for Lord who trained in wood for 12 years.
So or he was catched off guard(mentally weak for shinobi) or just weak or too scared - it's your choose.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> so KCM naruto it is.
> 
> well, at least he can use SM with it :/


Actually this is not the regular KCM/
It's 6 paths mode without the black balls.look at his eyes there are no marks of the SM around the eyes and that only happened  when he was in 6th paths mode.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> and we never will. until then, kakuzu sucks compared to hashirama ck


Thing is that Kakuzu was even weaker back then(without Jiongu) and nowere near of any MS user. So what's your point?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

honestly Kishi changes the designs of Naruto's modes so often it's pointless to argue what kind of mode it is based only on whether he has dark circles under his eyes, markings on his back, etc or not


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

People really making a pissing contest over which version of Uchiha art of run Shin used?

How about something more substantial, like Sasuke casually landing hits in base, whereas Naruto in his strongest mode can't even grab the dude with chakra arms.

Still laughing at how he just casually dodged RSM chakra arms.


Altair21 said:


> Madara would be ashamed Naruto.



Like father like son afterall


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Actually this is not the regular KCM/
> It's 6 paths mode without the black balls.look at his eyes there are no marks of the SM around the eyes and that only happened  when he was in 6th paths mode.



Pretty sure that naruto could tank 17 year old 9 bijuu power indra arrow in that mode   He now has complete kurama


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> honestly Kishi changes the designs of Naruto's modes so often it's pointless to argue what kind of mode it is based only on the fact whether he has dark circles under his eyes, markings on his back, etc or not



I think that the main difference is him not summoning the power of the other bijuus and combining them into one which is the thing that resulted with the 6th paths mode(RSM).
So perhaps we can say its the completed bijuu mode with the full kyubii at least untill he summons the other bijuu's chakra .


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> honestly Kishi changes the designs of Naruto's modes so often it's pointless to argue what kind of mode it is based only on the fact whether he has dark circles under his eyes, markings on his back, etc or not



this, this is the fifth version of chakra mode. I just scratch my head when I see posters argue which mode he's in at this point.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Yeah Sasuke landing hits that didnt do more then Salad's hits  Then Shin with regular E-rank Shushin was to fast for Sasuke


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Shin is part of the itachi revenge alliance. So if there's anything we know about itachi it's that he would genjutsu people at the beginning of the fight, if shin is really following in  itachi's footsteps then I have a feeling shin already has chou chou and salad under genjutsu and he has sealed a dormant amaterasu in salada's eyes


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

I have a sneaking suspicion that we're underestimating Shin. The dude *mastered* the MS at his age. If he's an experiment, there should be a ton of other abilities he should have.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Actually this is not the regular KCM/
> It's 6 paths mode without the black balls.look at his eyes there are no marks of the SM around the eyes and that only happened  when he was in 6th paths mode.



I thought Databook said that Six Paths Sage Mode is not so much a chakra mode but some mystical shit that alows Naruto to understand every jutsu and use all 6 chakra natures


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Hashirama usess Mokuton which is a more cheaper hax coming from the Shinju
> Nagato used his strongest move on fucking civilians
> EMS Sasuke used his strongest technique against a bunch of White Zetsu
> Itachi needed Kisame and the Akatsuki to fight base Jiraiya
> ...



the difference is that no one stated "MS? fuck dis shit. i am going super sayin "


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> How about something more substantial, like Sasuke casually landing hits in base, whereas Naruto in his strongest mode can't even grab the dude with chakra arms.



This is all that matters. 

Sasuke in base landed a hit.

Naruto at his strongest didn't land a scratch. 

No amount of damage control will change this fact.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Thing is that Kakuzu was even weaker back then(without Jiongu) and nowere near of any MS user. So what's your point?



my point is that kakuzu = one hashirama pubes


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

real talk though, how is french publisher allowed to sell naruto gaiden online and even release about half of the chapter in previews.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> real talk though, how is french publisher allowed to sell naruto gaiden online and even release about half of the chapter in previews.



is it official?


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> I think that the main difference is him not summoning the power of the other bijuus and combining them into one which is the thing that resulted with the 6th paths mode(RSM).
> So perhaps we can say its the completed bijuu mode with the full kyubii at least untill he summons the other bijuu's chakra .



Supposedly Naruto RSM has nothing to do with the other bijuu ....so say the book


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> People really making a pissing contest over which version of Uchiha art of run Shin used?
> 
> How about something more substantial, like Sasuke casually landing hits in base, whereas Naruto in his strongest mode can't even grab the dude with chakra arms.
> 
> ...



Yea that's had me going wtf all day. The kid literally just side stepped Naruto's chakra arm.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Actually this is not the regular KCM/
> It's 6 paths mode without the *black balls*.look at his eyes there are no marks of the SM around the eyes and that only happened  when he was in 6th paths mode.



 isn't that like a core feature of 6paths naruto? and someone said something about the design on his shirt or some crap.


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Shin is part of the itachi revenge alliance. So if there's anything we know about itachi it's that he would genjutsu people at the beginning of the fight, if shin is really following in  itachi's footsteps then I have a feeling shin already has chou chou and salad under genjutsu and he has sealed a dormant amaterasu in salada's eyes



................................................


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that we're underestimating Shin. The dude *mastered* the MS at his age. If he's an experiment, there should be a ton of other abilities he should have.



Bolt can stomp him


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> the difference is that no one stated "MS? fuck dis shit. i am going super saying "



So Naruto using like 1/100th of his chakra to fight Shin is a bad thing ?  The Bijuus chakras and Naruto's charka have merged permanently so there is no fucking difference,the chakra mode and base Naruto is one and the same. As shown in the Last Movie Kurama is independent now and Naruto's regular chakra is like the Bijuus chakras.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> The Shisui and Obito connection is simply too easy at this point.
> 
> These guys eyes look like that extended fat shuriken Shisui had for an eye (although that one was four pronged) and as you've said, its the right eye like Danzo had of Shisui. However, the eye from the monster also has S/T abilities exactly like Obito.
> 
> ...



Agreed. But I'm sceptical about the EMS. Izanagi does remove the light of the EMS; it is what happened to Madara. It seems like the Rinnegan is the eye that doesn't go blind.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Kurama: "Are we going to blow off some steam?"
Naruto: "Just a little bit."

Delusional fan(atic)s: _Naruto at his stronkest_ / _Base Sasuke_ (his Sharingan was activated actually )


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Supposedly Naruto RSM has nothing to do with the other bijuu ....so say the book



i'll want to see the entree but goin by the manga the combination of all the bijuus chakra is the thing that resulted with rikudou's chakra and the 6th paths mode awakening.
Hopefully the gaiden will show us more of naruto's powers and we'll see if he actually retained his 6th paths mode or not.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 20, 2015)

So Kishimoto brought back Kamui the most overpowered Mangekyo Sharingan Jutsu it should be interesting too see what kind of counter he comes up with for it.


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Bolt can stomp him



bolt _will _stomp him, only reason kishimoto didn't have naruto or sasuke stomp him on site.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is all that matters.
> 
> Sasuke in base landed a hit.
> 
> ...



"Kurama: so we're going all out?"
"Naruto: just a little bit"

> at his strongest

either you got problems with reading comprehension, or you are desperately trying distort the situation


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that we're underestimating Shin. The dude *mastered* the MS at his age. If he's an experiment, *there should be a ton of other abilities he should have*.



yeah, more giant ass shuriken jutsu


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> So Naruto using like 1/100th of his chakra to fight Shin is a bad thing ?  The Bijuus chakras and Naruto's charka have merged permanently so there is no fucking difference,the chakra mode and base Naruto is one and the same. As shown in the Last Movie Kurama is independent now and Naruto's regular chakra is like the Bijuus chakras.



naruto disagrees



> In that case, it doesn't matter if you're a kid or not. I'm going to have to use a strong method.





DarkTorrent said:


> "Kurama: so we're going all out?"
> "Naruto: just a little bit"
> 
> > at his strongest
> ...




a little bit is time related. So much for reading comprehension.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

By the way finally well get a Rinnegan vs Obito's space time jutsu battle.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> "Kurama: so we're going all out?"
> "Naruto: just a little bit"
> 
> > at his strongest
> ...



Damn owned hard  Gotta love these Sauce tards with their damage control even after Sauce + 9 Bijuu loose against Naruto and Kurama


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> i'll want to see the entree but goin by the manga the combination of all the bijuus chakra is the thing that resulted with rikudou's chakra and the 6th paths mode awakening.
> Hopefully the gaiden will show us more of naruto's powers and we'll see if he actually retained his 6th paths mode or not.



He has no sage mark around the eyes should tell all you need to know


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Agreed. But I'm sceptical about the EMS. Izanagi does remove the light of the EMS; it is what happened to Madara.


 Madara's eyes weren't transformed as EMS at the time. 



And seems retarded to suggest if he knows he's going to go blind.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> Kurama: "Are we going to blow off some steam?"
> Naruto: "Just a little bit."
> 
> Delusional fan(atic)s: _Naruto at his stronkest_ / _Base Sasuke_ (his Sharingan was activated actually )


Just a "little bit" required BSM. Perhaps even RSM.:rofl

Meanwhile Sasuke used taijutsu, kenjutsu, and Chidori current. 

I'm starting to believe my fanons are true. If Sasuke uses more then 10% of his power he'll blow up the planet.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So Naruto using like 1/100th of his chakra to fight Shin is a bad thing ?  The Bijuus chakras and Naruto's charka have merged permanently so there is no fucking difference,the chakra mode and base Naruto is one and the same. As shown in the Last Movie Kurama is independent now and Naruto's regular chakra is like the Bijuus chakras.



no, it's not that.

he could have just used SM. 

he could have just used normal kyuubi mode.

he could have just used shadow clones.

he could have just used shunshin.

no, he had to use final form sagemode powered kyuubi because it's MS according to him...... on a kid......... who uses shurikens


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> naruto disagrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reading comprehension is your friend ya know  Strong method =/= strongest method  Just a couple of lines later Naruto says he goes a lil bit out with his power output but not to much.



Addy said:


> no, it's not that.
> 
> he could have just used SM.
> 
> ...



I dont get ur point since the mode he used this chapter is his weakest power output,the Bijuu chakra is his normal base chakra now after his last power up . Like seriously if he wanted that Shushin blitz from the previous chapter would have ended it.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> my point is that kakuzu = one hashirama pubes


Lol even against Shin "that"  Kakuzu is weak. Yet somehow he managed to survive.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

by the way the accurate translation is " let off steam".
I doubt it means going all out though obviously we'll need to see the true translation once the chapter actually comes out.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Reading comprehension is your friend ya know  Strong method =/= strongest method  Just a couple of lines later Naruto says he goes a lil bit out with his power output but not to much.


Lol.

1. I quoted Naruto because u claimed Base mode and Chakra mode is same shit.

2. going all out just a little bit is still going all out.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, more giant ass shuriken jutsu


Should have used a shadow shuriken.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, it's not that.
> 
> he could have just used SM.
> 
> ...



Let me ask this question

How would sasuke fair against naruto with or without 8 bijuu full power to juice him up?




vered said:


> by the way the accurate translation is " let off steam".





I guess the sasuke fans lost there chance


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Let me ask this question
> 
> How would sasuke fair against naruto with or without 8 bijuu full power to juice him up?



he and naruto would lose another hand?


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Alright move on from the Naruto and Sasuke pissing contest. We got enough of this shit last week. 

The feels are gonna be strong seeing Sarada breaking down when Sasuke points a sword at her (if that's truly her).


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> "Kurama: so we're going all out?"
> "Naruto: just a little bit"
> 
> > at his strongest
> ...


The quality of trolling as gone down hill.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Lol.
> 
> 1. I quoted Naruto because u claimed Base mode and Chakra mode is same shit.
> 
> 2. going all out just a little bit is still going all out.



Letting of steam =/= going all out  Yeah totaly the same 
And yeah current Naruto is a fused version of himself and the Bijuus so he using his regular chakra all the time.He did not need to break a sweat in order to force Shin into MS mode.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Lol even against Shin "that"  Kakuzu is weak. Yet somehow he managed to survive.



hashi's mercy maybe? 



†_Camorra_† said:


> I dont get ur point since the mode he used this chapter is his weakest power output,the *Bijuu chakra is his normal base chakra now after his last power up *. Like seriously if he wanted that Shushin blitz from the previous chapter would have ended it.



but naruto used normal SM just fine last chapter so how is bijuu sage mode chakra his normal base chakra? 

vision


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> he and naruto would lose another hand?



Naruto lost a hand when he had just 50% yang kurama so.......


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, more giant ass shuriken jutsu



That's just shit he likes to use in base. We don't know his MS jutsu fully. 



BlinkST said:


> Madara's eyes weren't transformed as EMS at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> And seems retarded to suggest if he knows he's going to go blind.



The eternal light the EMS brings was still there. But it seems that eternal light fades when Izanagi is used.

Even if you use Viz, look at the previous page. Even with his EMS Sasuke never contested the prospect of going blind. 

Who knows maybe Shin's dad managed to bring back a blind Sharingan hence the black sclera? My guess is Shin may not know it considering he didn't plan to use it on Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

People should've scrolled down the Spoiler page and seen the corrected version of my initial bad translation.

It's *venting* / *blowing off steam*



Zef said:


> Just a "little bit" required BSM. Perhaps even RSM.:rofl
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke used taijutsu, kenjutsu, and Chidori current.
> 
> I'm starting to believe my fanons are true. If Sasuke uses more then 10% of his power he'll blow up the planet.





I'll take Naruto's words over your's, thank you very much.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Lol.
> 
> 1. I quoted Naruto because u claimed Base mode and Chakra mode is same shit.



no he didn't

he said that Naruto's chakra and Kurama's has intermignled, there is litterally no difference between the two

and using a more "violent method" is not using the strongest method



> 2. going all out just a little bit is still going all out.



"letting steam off just a little bit" is not going all out

so desperation or bad reading comprehension?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 20, 2015)

Just noticed that mini Juubi has the same MS design I'm guessing that Shin/Cloak Uchiha swapped eyes for an EMS since if there actually father-son then they should be compatible enough for it to work.

Then cloak implanted his left Sharingan into the Juubi thing and all the Sharingans are accounted for otherwise I have no clue how more then three eyes have the same design.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> hashi's mercy maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> but naruto used normal SM just fine last chapter. how is bijuu chakra his normal base chakra?



It can be used and recharged any time since its his for life as explained by Bee and Hagoromo. He is like the Kin and Gin bros now with the difference that he can generate Juubis chakras not just Kurama's chakra.
This was proven in his battle against Toneri on the Moon where he could let out Kurama as a summon and fight intependently on his own.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Naruto lost a hand when he had just 50% yang kurama so.......



but you said "with or without 8 bijuu full power"


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> By the way finally well get a Rinnegan vs Obito's space time jutsu battle.



did you not see itachi solo nagato?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> It can be used and recharged any time since its his for life as explained by Bee and Hagoromo. He is like the Kin and Gin bros now with the difference that he can generate Juubis chakras not just Kurama's chakra.
> This was proven in his battle against Toneri on the Moon where he could let out Kurama as a summon and fight intependently on his own.



what does  any of that have to do with using KCM over SM?


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

damn the sasuke tards have been trying hard these past 4 weeks and continue failing too. this is just getting sad.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

Actually doing a design comparison, Naruto lacks the 6th paths marks on the front(necklace) and the back so basically it's more like a complete BSM with the complete kyubii. I hope that once he summons the other bijuus power he'll enter into 6th paths mode.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> damn the sasuke tards have been trying hard these past 4 weeks and continue failing too. this is just getting sad.



It's okay that Naruto's job as Hokage has made him weak. There's no shame in getting rusty sitting at a desk all day while Lord Sasuke stays in prime form.:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> damn the sasuke tards have been trying hard these past 4 weeks and continue failing too. this is just getting sad.



so far, the discussion has been over exesive use of force on an MS user. how that relates to sasuke?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> what does  any of that have to do with using KCM over SM?



Does it make a difference ? Naruto said himself he was just letting litle bit of steam off, we know that at full power he is small planet destroyer going by his feats in the last big battle so if he wanted to he could have wiped the map clean  People making a big deal of him using 0,00000001% of his potential power.lol


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The eternal light the EMS brings was still there. But it seems that eternal light fades when Izanagi is used.


There is no evidence of EMS benefits _trickling-down_ to the prior stage; "eternal light" clearly had to do with the Mangekyo Sharingan, not base. It makes about as much sense as saying Rinnegan benefits trickle-down to the base Sharingan, as if to say for example, because the Rinnegan can see Limbo clones, the base Sharingan can. Feel free to give some examples. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Even if you use Viz, look at the previous page. Even with his EMS Sasuke never contested the prospect of going blind.


 Him asking how to use in that situation is pretty much contesting going blind, as he'd otherwise half his power and be shit out of luck to regain it.    



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Who knows maybe Shin's dad managed to bring back a blind Sharingan hence the black sclera? My guess is Shin may not know it considering he didn't plan to use it on Naruto or Sasuke.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Originally, Izanagi just closed the eye, but then Kishimoto decided to have it visually blind it, too. Kishimoto doesn't know what he wants.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

Can you please stop this ridiculous war?Kishi has ended it already with them ending as equals. They will always be equals so this fandom war is stupid at this point.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> so far, the discussion has been over exesive use of force on an MS user. how that relates to sasuke?



Because Naruto fans have their jimmies rustled. 

Shin be like:


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Actually doing a design comparison, Naruto lacks the 6th paths marks on the front(necklace) and the back so basically it's more like a complete BSM with the complete kyubii. *I hope that once he summons the other bijuus power he'll enter into 6th paths mode.*



well, he went complete BSM (i hope i am saying it right ) fighting one MS user. i think fighting shin and his daddy will require all bijuus and possibility the 4 edo hokages as well


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> no he didn't
> 
> he said that Naruto's chakra and Kurama's has intermignled, there is litterally no difference between the two
> 
> ...



man, you guys are so funny. You justify your statements with alternate translations.

First of all, explain the difference:


> Base mode and Chakra mode is same shit.





> there is litterally no difference between the two



second, you seem not to grasp at all what i meant.


> Lol.
> 
> 1. I quoted Naruto because u claimed Base mode and Chakra mode is same shit.


why you even meddle in?

third, "letting steam off just a little bit" can be interpreted as going all out as it's a metaphor for such things. google what a metaphor is before answering again. At least you understand now what "a little bit" means so you are not completely hopeless.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Can you please stop this ridiculous war?Kishi has ended it already with them ending as equals. They will always be equals so this fandom war is stupid at this point.



Correction Kishi made Chidori + Amaterasu = normal Rasengan.
Rinnegan Sasuke + 9 Bijuu =< BM Naruto
base Sasuke = non bloodlusted base Naruto


----------



## Source (May 20, 2015)

I dunno wtf Naruto's mode is.

No eye markings imply RSM, but there is no Rinnegan, necklace or Gudoudama. 



Narutossss said:


> damn the sasuke tards have been trying hard these past 4 weeks and continue failing too. this is just getting sad.



True. 

Though the Narutards need to stop falling for obvious bait, there is no point in replying.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Does it make a difference ? Naruto said himself he was just letting litle bit of steam off, we know that at full power he is small planet destroyer going by his feats in the last big battle so if he wanted to he could have wiped the map clean  People making a big deal of him using 0,00000001% of his potential power.lol



the way i see it is like goku going god mode but using light punches on an ant.......... because the ant has an MS 

its overkill. that is the point i am trying to get across


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> well, he went complete KSM (i hope i am saying it right ) fighting one MS user.


I corrected what you said. Left out the part that was speculation :sdo

Naruto alone in that form would be enough to take down pretty much anyone bar Sasuke, he didn't do anything.

Yet he was trying his hardest or something. People need to sit back and relax. Naruto in KCM had superb shunshin feats, that which outclassed Sasuke. Adult Naruto foot speed was showcased last chapter, now I can't even imagine a KSM Shunshin right now.

We'll downplay this chapter, and Kishimoto will make up for it next chapter.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

People on here hyping up sasuke and naruto when the truth is they both just got babyshaken and outsmarted by a 12 year old.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Why can't people just be happy to see Naruto without comparing every shit he does with Sasuke


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Does it make a difference ? Naruto said himself he was just letting litle bit of steam off, we know that at full power he is small planet destroyer going by his feats in the last big battle so if he wanted to he could have wiped the map clean * People making a big deal of him using 0,00000001% of his potential power.lol*



you must have missed when they were claiming naruto was nerfed from playing with bolt with a shadow clone


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Why can't people just be happy to see Naruto without comparing every shit he does with Sasuke



more lulz, more fun


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> the way i see it is like goku going god mode but using light punches on an ant.......... because the ant has an MS
> 
> its overkill. that is the point i am trying to get across



Yeah because we all know for sure how strong Shin's MS is right,even though Shin and his dad know how strong Sauce is Shin is still confident he can kill Sasuke.  But when they are facing someone of Naruto's caliber they need space-time jutsu to escape.  Wonder why Shin did not try that Chuunin trick to escape again like he did before.
Anyway Sasuke's attacks did not scratch Shin, he didnt do more then ChouChou or his daughter for that mather.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah because we all know for sure how strong Shin's MS is right,even though Shin and his dad know how strong Sauce is Shin is still confident he can kill Sasuke.  But when they are facing someone of Naruto's caliber they need space-time jutsu to escape.  Wonder why Shin did not try that Chuunin trick to escape again like he did before.
> Anyway Sasuke's attacks did not scratch Shin, he didnt do more then ChouChou or his daughter for that mather.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but you said "with or without 8 bijuu full power"



Sasuke had nine bijuu the last time which includes Yang Kurama, but now full kurama is in naruto so he most likely would off panel 8 bijuu if a 50% yang kurama can match 9 bijuus.   

Think what a 100% Naruto Kurama can do to 8 bijuus


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I corrected what you said. Left out the part that was speculation :sdo
> 
> Naruto alone in that form would be enough to take down pretty much anyone bar Sasuke, he didn't do anything.
> 
> ...



it's just funny is all. unfortunately, people are too power obsessed to see the joke. that is why i was trying to debate so people can see how silly it is and we can all have a good laugh but it seems that some people want to put logic in  KCM naruto vs tenten with an MS :/

screw all of them!!!!!!!!! i am done with this subject. not here to start a dick contest 

back to debating clone salad


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

i wonder if Shin will go blind in 2 days like Sasuke


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> it's just funny is all. unfortunately, people are too power obsessed to see the joke. that is why i was trying to debate so people can see how silly it is and we can all have a good laugh but it seems that some people want to put logic in  KCM naruto vs tenten with an MS :/
> 
> screw all of them!!!!!!!!! i am done with this subject. not here to start a dick contest


I feel like people think Naruto choose to go in KCM, when Kurama was the one who wanted to stretch his legs sort to speak.

I doubt much people are going to talk about it when we get the full release of Sharingan activation and Sasuke trying to kill his daughter


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

The funny thing about his post is that neither Shin or his dad had any idea how strong Sasuke was. 



Camorra never was that bright though.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Sasuke had nine bijuu the last time which includes Yang Kurama, but now full kurama is in naruto so he most likely would off panel 8 bijuu if a 50% yang kurama can match 9 bijuus.
> 
> Think what a 100% Naruto Kurama can do to 8 bijuus



........... suck the chakra out of naruto using the rennigan? 

or lose?  

i honestly dont give that many shits about their power level. itachi > all. that is literely all i give a shit about


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The funny thing about his post is that neither Shin or his dad had any idea how strong Sasuke was, but this clown continues insisting that they do.
> 
> 
> 
> Cammora never was that bright though.



I love this guy, he makes me laugh so hard.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The funny thing about his post is that neither Shin or his dad had any idea how strong Sasuke was.
> 
> 
> 
> Cammora never was that bright though.



Did i hurt your feelings son?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Yeah because we all know for sure how strong Shin's MS is right,even though Shin and his dad know how strong Sauce is Shin is still confident he can kill Sasuke.  But when they are facing someone of Naruto's caliber they need space-time jutsu to escape.  Wonder why Shin did not try that Chuunin trick to escape again like he did before.
> Anyway Sasuke's attacks did not scratch Shin, he didnt do more then ChouChou or his daughter for that mather.



It's pretty obvious that shin planned to beat sasuke because it was a 1 vs 1 fight so it's fair. But obviously cheater naruto decided to have 2 reinforcements on his side making it a 3 vs 1 fight so ofcourse it was unfair, shin was outnumbered. If it was a fair fight shin vs naruto then it would last a few chapters where shin would show the true power of the mangekyou sharingan.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> i wonder if Shin will go blind in 2 days like Sasuke



that is why he wants salad............. EMS shin 



lndra said:


> I feel like people think Naruto choose to go in KCM, when Kurama was the one who wanted to stretch his legs sort to speak.
> 
> I doubt much people are going to talk about it when we get the full release of Sharingan activation and Sasuke trying to kill his daughter



trust me....... most threads will be "did he use KCM or not?". 

people are just that obsessed with crappy aspects which is why i suck when it comes to chakra theories, explanations, and anything related to that crap


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I feel like people think Naruto choose to go in KCM, when Kurama was the one who wanted to stretch his legs sort to speak.
> 
> *I doubt much people are going to talk about it when we get the full release of Sharingan activation and Sasuke trying to kill his daughter*



if that spoiler is true
tomorrows raid on sasuke could be worse than gaiden chapter 1 and 2


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> ........... suck the chakra out of naruto using the rennigan?
> 
> or lose?
> 
> i honestly dont give that many shits about their power level. itachi > all. that is literely all i give a shit about



Naruto is overpower	   I bet we won't get to see what he can do until boruto the movie.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, juubi monster tole him to run like a bitch, or your gonna ignore that?



He's ignoring. Nothing new.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> It's pretty obvious that shin planned to beat sasuke because it was a 1 vs 1 fight so it's fair. But obviously cheater naruto decided to have 2 reinforcements on his side making it a 3 vs 1 fight so ofcourse it was unfair, shin was outnumbered. If it was a fair fight shin vs naruto then it would last a few chapters where shin would show the true power of the mangekyou sharingan.



The true power of the MS which still needs a couple of more S-ranked ninja to fight base Jiraiya


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> if that spoiler is true
> tomorrows raid on sasuke could be worse than gaiden chapter 1 and 2



In the end, Sakura will still win the lulz contest.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Gotta wonder why Shin and his father have the same MS yet different abilities.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Naruto is overpower	   I bet we won't get to see what he can do until boruto the movie.



he is still better than natsu from fairy tail.......... fuck that shit


----------



## StickaStick (May 20, 2015)

Kamui's back yay


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> again, juubi monster tole him to run like a bitch, or your gonna ignore that?



That was my point, Juubi thingy controled by daddy told him he doesent stand a chance vs 7th Hokage but on the other hand daddy doesent think Sauce would be to much for him  Lets be real Shin didnt want to go all out against Sauce also.


----------



## Narutossss (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> In the end, Sakura will still win the lulz contest.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2015)

That is a stronger BSM from naruto, its not the 6 paths version cuz it lacks the sticks and gudoudama. But not the standard cuz the markings on they eye are not there anymore.

Its just like naruto said he just when a little in level to test that guy's MS.
We all know MS can be BS plot holes retarded jutsu... Tobi MS was dumb as fuck... as in very OP.
So it makes sense.


But again... i just give no fucks about the story its just cheap... miliking it for money. Shin using a ST jutsu just like Tobi only difference is that his dad is the mistery guy not him so much.
Its just the same old shit.... god dammit it sucks balls. And this make me feel worried on what Toriyama will do with DBS. I pray to god there are still good writers out there.

Cuz i dont like One Piece and Bleach is now horrible.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> That was my point, Juubi thingy controled by daddy told him he doesent stand a chance vs 7th Hokage but on the other hand daddy doesent think Sauce would be to much for him  Lets be real Shin didnt want to go all out against Sauce also.


no, you said 


> On a side note after seeing Sasuke's abilities Shin was confident he can kill Sasuke but after Naruto displaying like 1% of his chakra strength *Shin runns like little girl *


which made me say 



> again, juubi monster tole him to run like a bitch, or your gonna ignore that?



so........ yeah


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> man, you guys are so funny. You justify your statements with alternate translations.



the first translation also is pretty much straight forward

if Naruto's answer to Kyuubi question was a time indicator, then it would have been something like "for a little bit".. or something else that you know... contains an indicator that the answer is a time period

so I have no idea how any objective person capable of reason can misinterpret that as "going all out"



> First of all, explain the difference:



it's not my fault you couldn't grasp what Camorra meant /shrug



> second, you seem not to grasp at all what i meant.
> 
> why you even meddle in?



what you meant was that he used his "strongest method" or the one close to it, and to support your claim you used a distorted translation, when in fact what he said was "a more viloent method"



> third, "letting steam off just a little bit" can be interpreted as going all out as it's a metaphor for such things. google what a metaphor is before answering again. At least you understand now what "a little bit" means so you are not completely hopeless.



only by desperate Saucetards


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Now Indra buying into Sarada's Sharingan hype.
Dat convenience. Is Boruto loosing fans?



Altair21 said:


> Gotta wonder why Shin and his father have the same MS yet different abilities.



Could they be artificially created?


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

that funny moment when the akatsuki hooded guy smacks sasuke and naruto

cant wait


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

StickaStick said:


> Kamui's back yay



no, obito is back


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Yeah Sasuke landing hits that didnt do more then Salad's hits
> 
> Then Shin with regular E-rank Shushin was to fast for Sasuke



Because sending Shin face first into the ground in base isn't more impressive than not even landing a hit in your strongest form or anything.

Wasn't too fast for Sasuke to land a hit, unlike Naruto.



Zef said:


> This is all that matters.
> 
> Sasuke in base landed a hit.
> 
> ...



B-but, Shin used Kamui to run from Naruto.



Platypus said:


> Kurama: "Are we going to blow off some steam?"
> Naruto: "Just a little bit."
> 
> Delusional fan(atic)s: _Naruto at his stronkest_ / _Base Sasuke_ (his Sharingan was activated actually )



Naruto _is_ in his strongest form, and Sasuke didn't use _any_ ocular doujutsu. So, um... carry on.



Zef said:


> Just a "little bit" required BSM. Perhaps even RSM.:rofl
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke used taijutsu, kenjutsu, and Chidori current.



It's seems that the whole point of Naruto using more effort to accomplish less went over their heads.



Altair21 said:


> Alright move on from the Naruto and Sasuke pissing contest. We got enough of this shit last week.
> 
> The feels are gonna be strong seeing Sarada breaking down when Sasuke points a sword at her (if that's truly her).



I like me a good piss war, but I'll heed this. Poor Sarada.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> the first translation also is pretty much straight forward
> 
> if Naruto's answer to Kyuubi question was a time indicator, then it would have been something like "for a little bit".. or something else that you know... contains an indicator that the answer is a time period
> 
> ...



you know what, you are completely hopeless.


----------



## Eliyua23 (May 20, 2015)

Naruto>Sasuke just like Hashirama>Madara and Younger Son>Elder son there is nothing more to discuss, Sasuke deferred years ago , Sasuke will always be close within the same tier but Naruto will always be stronger of the 2 , as for Rikudo Powers of coarse he's not going to pull that shit out on a damn kid with a mere MS but from this chapter it indicates he's much stronger than he was in the war which is in itself freaking scary.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Shin is the complete version of kabuto, shin's shirt will accidently get ripped off and we'll see itachi's face on his Chest (like kabs and oro or madara and hashi) and then you'll all understand why he's so fearless even when up against naruto or sasuke


----------



## Bellville (May 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> if that spoiler is true
> tomorrows raid on sasuke could be worse than gaiden chapter 1 and 2



idk man, at least his reponse this chapter would be remotely justified considering the assumption is Orochimaru sharingan experiments running around in the wild.

not visiting your family for 10+ years while you apparently haven't been imprisoned nor prevented from doing so in all that time, though... i think the chapter revealing his reasons for that will cause the bigger shit storm.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 20, 2015)

Yes and i see the old retarded kids are back with sasuke and naruto shit of how to compare stuff when it doesnt even matter now.. Tho most of us know that usually the sasuke ones have the mental problems... the naruto ones are just one step behind them.

Cuz dragging a guy to your level its easy.

This is so pathetic, im out.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> you know what, you are completely hopeless.



concession accepted


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> man, you guys are so funny. You justify your statements with alternate translations.


No. The first translation was wrong, so we corrected it. Again, read the damn Spoiler thread.



> third, "letting steam off just a little bit" can be interpreted as going all out as it's a metaphor for such things. google what a metaphor is before answering again. At least you understand now what "a little bit" means so you are not completely hopeless.


No. Just no.

Kurama (litt. translation): _Naruto, do I have to understand_ (je dois comprendre)
_that we're finally going to be allowed to blow off some steam?_(qu'on va enfin pouvoir se d?fouler)
*big grin on his face*
→ Kurama looking forward to the prospect of seeing some action at last.

Naruto (litt.): _Just a little bit._


In no way does that translate to "going all out" (i.e. giving the best he's got) or "at his strongest".

Neither does going into chakra mode mean he's going all out.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Where are all of you popping out from lol.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Platypus said:


> No. The first translation was wrong, so we corrected it. Again, read the damn Spoiler thread.
> 
> 
> No. Just no.
> ...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Because sending Shin face first into the ground in base isn't more impressive than not even landing a hit in your strongest form or anything.
> 
> Wasn't too fast for Sasuke to land a hit, unlike Naruto.
> 
> ...



Shin let himself tank one of Sauce strongest lightning attacks and was unscratched so i like the stuff your smoking now  
Naruto in his strongest form?  He didnt even had an intention fighting Shin,only capture him and block his attacks while standing still. When Naruto moved he was to fast for Sharingan to keep up.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Hooded guy ain't even interested in Fodderuto. 

Celebi, and Hood only see Godsuke as a threat. 


Kishi why can't you make the villains interested in Nardo?


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

anyone hopes both salad and sasuke are the real ones and not some clones? 

or maybe naruto is the sasuke henged tryng to get salad out of sasuke's way?


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

The Faceless Man said:


> That is a stronger BSM from naruto, its not the 6 paths version cuz it lacks the sticks and gudoudama. But not the standard cuz the markings on they eye are not there anymore.
> 
> Its just like naruto said he just when a little in level to test that guy's MS.
> We all know MS can be BS plot holes retarded jutsu... Tobi MS was dumb as fuck... as in very OP.
> ...



It's basically a mode that is between RSM  and BSM.


----------



## Alucardemi (May 20, 2015)

I love watching Narutards having to squirm uncomfortably for damage control, even when the bait is so easy to spot.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Hooded guy ain't even interested in Fodderuto.
> 
> Celebi, and Hood only see Godsuke as a threat.
> 
> ...





He even used MS on Naruto. Naruto once again more special.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Can you please stop this ridiculous war?Kishi has ended it already with them ending as equals. They will always be equals so this fandom war is stupid at this point.


While true, you can tell the haters have missed each other so much over the past few months, it's only natural they show affection to each the only way they know how. 

So yeah, no updates on Sarada then?


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Now it's Shin let himself get hit.  As if one couldn't get anymore delusional.


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

Why did this guy go MS off the bat. Like wtf man went all mad and shit.He didnt even engage naruto.Going all MS.

Where was the fight??? Naruto stood still and just used his coat to block his MS jutsu. Naruto didnt even move and Shins dad said you cant take him alone lets run.

As for sasuke he's only strong.Shins dad said he cant take naruto alone so saved his son and ran.
Still not sure where and how  that weapon appeared but whatever.Its a shit jutsu.you summoned a weapon with your eyes *shrugs* who's that gonna hit.

This is just BSM.Sage mode was used so naruto could track them he has now sensed both their chakras they cant hide any more.

Considering there was no fighting the rest of the chapter must be the read.The transistion pages will be interesting.There's only 6 chapters left so this over soon. Considering bolt movie naruto fights oro we aint gonna see shit here.This was just fancy fashion show kishi just fhowed us chakra modes 2015 spring edition.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> He even used MS on Naruto. Naruto once again more special.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> He even used MS on Naruto. Naruto once again more special.



yeah, i wish kishi explains the grudge.......... or is it really because he took away chouchou from him? 

is he obito's kid? 

no wait, obito doesn't have a penis because he is half zetsu


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> While true, you can tell the haters have missed each other so much over the past few months, it's only natural they show affection to each the only way they know how.
> 
> So yeah, no updates on Sarada then?



Perhaps we'll get more scans.
sarada awakening the sharingan will be a sight to see.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> It's pretty obvious that shin planned to beat sasuke because it was a 1 vs 1 fight so it's fair. But obviously cheater naruto decided to have 2 reinforcements on his side making it a 3 vs 1 fight so ofcourse it was unfair, shin was outnumbered. If it was a fair fight shin vs naruto then it would last a few chapters where shin would show the true power of the mangekyou sharingan.



 



Altair21 said:


> Now it's Shin let himself get hit.  As if one couldn't get anymore delusional.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2015)

Naruto's swag is on point to the the next level type shit.


----------



## Alucardemi (May 20, 2015)

That said, handjob form is fucking ugly.

Which is a shame, since I thought RSM looked beastly slick.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

*Zef* you didn't anwer this:


Zef said:


> What are you even talking about now?





Doc Mindstorm said:


> Сatching off guard is weak excuse for Lord who trained in wood for 12 years.
> So or he was catched off guard(mentally weak for shinobi) or just weak or too scared - it's your choose.


Got nothing to say?


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, i wish kishi explains the grudge.......... or is it really because he took away chouchou from him?
> 
> is he obito's kid?
> 
> no wait, obito doesn't have a penis because he is half zetsu



Naruto is obviously his father. Just a beautiful father-son relationship there. Or should I say NaruKo is the mother


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Shin let himself tank one of Sauce strongest lightning attacks and was unscratched so i like the stuff your smoking now
> Naruto in his strongest form?  He didnt even had an intention fighting Shin,only capture him and block his attacks while standing still. When Naruto moved he was to fast for Sharingan to keep up.



Shin was too impressive for naruto. When naruto realized that shin had MS he had to quickly go full power because he knew shin could have ended the fight right there. Shin gave him a chance to power up basically saying "I want to beat you at your strongest so that the next generation sees how serious we are in our goals". Shin's little kunai even cut through the skin of naruto's chakra hands, you know the same hands that stopped bijuudamas and multiple tailed beasts. Naruto's chakra arms couldnt even catch shin who merely used a side step. Naruto even put himself at risk of powerful genjutsu by looking into sharingan eyes. clearly shin had the upper hand the entire fight.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Its funny that Shins dad thinks his son can babyshake Sasuke but seeing Naruto made him retreat with a space time jutsu


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2015)

Wow so now we can legally get half the chapter early in French because the publisher done fucked up, huh? This is pretty pathetic.

Anyway chapter looks meh. Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is interesting but Kishi seems big on cheap thrills for the sake of cheap thrills in this story, so I don't expect much to come from it.


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Its funny that Shins dad thinks his son can babyshake Sasuke but seeing Naruto made him retreat with a space time jutsu


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


>



but why?? they didnt even get into it. Literally the guy ran away froma cloak. Naruto did not even move ffs.


----------



## naruto27 (May 20, 2015)

Can't wait until the chapter is released. Naruto looks awesome.

If you keep feeding the trolls they will never starve.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow so now we can legally get half the chapter early in French because the publisher done fucked up, huh? This is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Anyway chapter looks meh. Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is interesting but Kishi seems big on cheap thrills for the sake of cheap thrills in this story, so I don't expect much to come from it.



i expect clone salad or clone sasuke so no hype there


----------



## StickaStick (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, obito is back



I don't think this manga could handle it


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 20, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow so now we can legally get half the chapter early in French because the publisher done fucked up, huh? This is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Anyway chapter looks meh. Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is interesting but Kishi seems big on cheap thrills for the sake of cheap thrills in this story, so I don't expect much to come from it.



Well the movie and 10 chapter run makes this cheap thrils.im out bitches. until the scant


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> *Zef* you didn't anwer this:
> 
> 
> Got nothing to say?



Your rep turned from green to red just by posting in this thread.

I take it as a sign that you're a troll. :ignoramus

That, and I couldn't muster enough of a care to respond. Sorry.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Now Indra buying into Sarada's Sharingan hype.
> Dat convenience. Is Boruto loosing fans?


That ignore button seems to be working. I was never anti-Sarada in the first place, just because I wank Boruto doesn't mean I hate her.

Boruto in base negs


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> Perhaps we'll get more scans.
> sarada awakening the sharingan will be a sight to see.



Is it the real Sasuke? Is it the real Sarada? If it's the real Sasuke,  why was he so ridiculously close to the village? Did he come because he felt Naruto? Why point the sword at Sarada? Is he being his usual suspicious self or is Shin behind her? So many questions that Kishi refuses to answer.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 20, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Now it's Shin let himself get hit.  As if one couldn't get anymore delusional.



I think if you let your daddy touch you and think its Sasuke you would feel better about yourself


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Is it the real Sasuke? Is it the real Sarada? If it's the real Sasuke,  why was he so ridiculously close to the village? Did he come because he felt Naruto? Why point the sword at Sarada? Is he being his usual suspicious self or is Shin behind her? So many questions that Kishi refuses to answer.


Stay tuned for scenes from our next episode.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Your rep turned from green to red just by posting in this thread.
> 
> I take it as a sign that you're a troll. :ignoramus
> 
> That, and I couldn't muster enough of a care to respond. Sorry.


Funny thing that i got red from you and your Sasukeh brotherhood.
So caling me troll and minus my rep is all you guys can do? I thought you love your lord more.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

All this fighting over Sasuke vs Naruto, yet this thread has moved more posts than the Naruto VS Sasuke fight chapters.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Again you expect base Naruto, or even SM, Naruto to toy with a MS kid and risk the possibility that he'll just use some surprise jutsu to harm Chou-chou and Sarada (seeing as base Shin was too much for them) over using his chakra mode to ensure no-one gets hurt while allowing himself to stay close to the kids?
> 
> You're only seeing the distorted MS context thing here despite the clear writing on the wall. Okay... I'm done now.
> 
> Your main idea is that the MS requires God tier powers to face... that only God tier foes should be able to beat the MS in base. Of course, if this is an Itachi thing again, I'd still wait. For all we know, Shin may end up being more potent than Itachi.



Toy ?  Where did that come from ?


MS is too dangerous and lethal man. Gotta take that shit seriously


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Black Mirror said:


> Where are all of you popping out from lol.



I _popped out_ because you were using my mistranslation to prove a point.
Since you haven't said anything to refute my points, I'm just going to assume you're admitting your mistake, as I did mine.


----------



## Starwind75043 (May 20, 2015)

PikaCheeka said:


> Wow so now we can legally get half the chapter early in French because the publisher done fucked up, huh? This is pretty pathetic.
> 
> Anyway chapter looks meh. Sasuke pointing his sword at Sarada is interesting but Kishi seems big on cheap thrills for the sake of cheap thrills in this story, so I don't expect much to come from it.




Exactly im not buying it.  Its probly a new jubimon henged to look like Sarada


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Funny thing that i got red from you and your Sasukeh brotherhood.
> So caling me troll and minus my rep is all you guys can do? I thought you love your lord more.



I hear something....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> Stay tuned for scenes from our next episode.


Fuck your next episode I want it now. 


Grimmjowsensei said:


> Toy ?  Where did that come from ?
> 
> 
> MS is too dangerous and lethal man. Gotta take that shit seriously



Itachi scarred everyone for life.


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

People are seriously arguing Naruto vs. Sasuke all over again.ck 


Where is Dragonus.


----------



## Milady (May 20, 2015)

so they're just chilling and having  lunch after Sarada was in danger of being kidnapped? 

I'm hyped for Sasuke and Sarada's confrontation. I've been waiting for this SINCE NOVEMBER.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> People are seriously arguing Naruto vs. Sasuke all over again.ck
> 
> 
> Where is Dragonus.



its gonna be great when that degenerate akatsuki guy slaps them both


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> so they're just chilling and having  lunch after Sarada was in danger of being kidnapped?
> 
> I'm hyped for Sasuke and Sarada's confrontation. I've been waiting for this SINCE NOVEMBER.



so another fellow SS fan who also thought that salad never met salad


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

What just happened? 

Anyway I predict next chapter it's revealed to be a fake Sarada.


----------



## Six (May 20, 2015)

Lol, really not impressed with Naruto but hey, I gotta give Shin his props. Glad Kishi is sticking to the 1 on 1 run away from sharingan or use some crazy powerful Jutsu/transformation


----------



## BlinkST (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> What just happened?


They were preparing a table.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Would be nice if the pissing contest died with the crash.

Anyway...

Not sure how Kishi is gonna reconcile the whole pointing the sword at Sarada thing if there are no fakes involved. Sasuke not recognizing Sarada is understandable, but Sharingan should be able to identify her by her chakra color. If he can't it would mean he never saw her ever.

Unless that fake is a White Zetsu level Henge.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> salad never met salad



Sakura is so poor they don't even own a mirror?


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Would be nice if the pissing contest died with the crash.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> What just happened?
> 
> Anyway I predict next chapter it's revealed to be a fake Sarada.



there goes the first salad and sasuke meeting iv been waiting for....  wasted on fakes


----------



## Milady (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> so another fellow SS fan who also thought that salad never met salad



Yes bro  

Sasuke might say to sarada: "who da fuck are you?!"


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Milady1 said:


> Yes bro
> 
> Sasuke might say to sarada: "who da fuck are you?!"



i think we will be good friends bro


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> I hear something....


Just answer the question that any normal person who read your posts may ask: "Why lordz Saskeh were standing in torpor while onion were running off? Why did send mesage to Naruto for backup to for them Uchihaz and this Orochi? Does he need help from Naruto to deal with them? Isn't that between his familly and his teacher business?" So much of a lord who needs babysitting.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Not sure if it's just me, but the chakra arm seems to have gone behind Shin, not towards him. 
(judging of where he was based on the lines). But don't ask why would that be the case, because I have
no Idea. That's how it seems to me from that panel.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

This troll.



Doc Mindstorm said:


> Just answer the question that any normal person who read your posts may ask: "Why lordz Saskeh were standing in torpor while onion were running off?


Because he was shocked he had Sharingan. 



> Why did send mesage to Naruto for backup to for them Uchihaz and this Orochi?


Sasuke didn't ask Naruto for backup.
Naruto decided to go to Sasuke.  





> Does he need help from Naruto to deal with them? Isn't that between his familly and his teacher business?" So much of a lord who needs babysitting.


Already addressed above. 

Learn to comprehend what you read instead of just staring at pictures.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> There is no evidence of EMS benefits _trickling-down_ to the prior stage; "eternal light" clearly had to do with the Mangekyo Sharingan, not base. It makes about as much sense as saying Rinnegan benefits trickle-down to the base Sharingan, as if to say for example, because the Rinnegan can see Limbo clones, the base Sharingan can. Feel free to give some examples.



Blindness induced by the MS would be felt whether you have the MS active or not. Same deal with the eternal light; it means the MS effect doesn't make you blind.

The Rinnegan example is more of the heightened perception from the eye as opposed to the eternal light.



> Him asking how to use in that situation is pretty much contesting going blind, as he'd otherwise half his power and be shit out of luck to regain it.



Or Viz got it wrong and he asked Itachi how he planned to use Izanagi. 
But Kishi is explicit with these things, if Sasuke could use it without going blind, Kishi would've had him say it instead of making Madara blind.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to be honest seeing as Shin can use the MS with no problems, we can assume some mods have gone on. Maybe it really is the Koto eye.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but the chakra arm seems to have gone behind Shin, not towards him.
> (judging of where he was based on the lines). But don't ask why would that be the case, because I have
> no Idea. That's how it seems to me from that panel.



Actually, you have a  good point. it does look odd


----------



## Black Mirror (May 20, 2015)

nvm, not worth the bother . 

OT: Sakura doing what she always does it seems.


----------



## NW (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems more like a stylistic choice there. Pretty sure the eye was always intended to go blind.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 20, 2015)

lol naruto, he is so weak compared to sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

BlinkST said:


> People are seriously arguing Naruto vs. Sasuke all over again.ck
> 
> 
> Where is Dragonus.


With Kakashi on vacation.  


Milady1 said:


> so they're just chilling and having  lunch after Sarada was in danger of being kidnapped?
> 
> I'm hyped for Sasuke and Sarada's confrontation. I've been waiting for this SINCE NOVEMBER.



12 yrs of ass kicking coming Sasuke's way courtesy of one angry Salad-chan.


----------



## Mider T (May 20, 2015)

Also Naruto is quick to shut a hoe down no matter how old she is


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

love the sound effects:

bzum. 

kzom. 

bzam. 

wom 

tamp


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> This troll.
> 
> 
> Because he was shocked he had Sharingan.


Yep and that's why when he seen his brother walking from grave he chased right after him. Strange ways he got his shocks tho.



Zef said:


> Sasuke didn't ask Naruto for backup.
> Naruto decided to go to Sasuke.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol of course in letter written something like Lord Hogake-sama i will be waiting at the randezvous point if you decide to come. Thing is Naruto didn't send any message back to Sasuke.


----------



## N120 (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Not sure if it's just me, but the chakra arm seems to have gone behind Shin, not towards him.
> (judging of where he was based on the lines). But don't ask why would that be the case, because I have
> no Idea. That's how it seems to me from that panel.



That's not shin, naruto attacked the mini juubi who jumped away and onto he same platform in the later panel with shin.

Why can't we translate Spanish or Chinese leaks. Imagine having to find a French speaker, do people even know  any French speakers? this is outrageous.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> Actually, you have a  good point. it does look odd



Look at the pic.....He never went for shin....If so	



The thing naruto tries to hit is the jubbi monsters  ..

Look at the stamp


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

Can't wait for chapter 4 already.


----------



## N120 (May 20, 2015)

Those sfx sound silly, even more so In French. Zwush..?


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

So Naruto _wasn't_ targeting Shin, he was aiming for Plankton?


----------



## shyakugaun (May 20, 2015)

More spoilers happened? Someone fill me in


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

It looks as though the hooded-man has found a way to artificially change 3T Sharingan to MS. Hence, the end product being the same MS eyes for both Shin and Juubi jr.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Look at the pic.....He never went for shin....If so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does that mean naruto doesn't know how to aim?


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

N120 said:


> That's not shin, naruto attacked the mini juubi who jumped away and onto he same platform in the later panel with shin.



No, he attacked Shin. 
this is a double page obviously, and the second half is this page


1- Naruto stopped shin's attack.
2- He used his chakra arm to go behind him for some reason
3- Shin's jump (in the link above)
4- Narudo tells him that he's well trained (if that what he says lol)
5- ChoCho adores Narudo's badassery  
6- the Mini-Huubi comes next to shin


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So Naruto _wasn't_ targeting Shin, he was aiming for Plankton?



Maybe I think


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

So anyone else find it interesting that there's an eye that uses kamui next to shin, that shin worships itachi, that shin has an ms that is almost identical to shisui, that shin hates naruto, that shin wants salad and that shin's father has bars keeping his eye open. If you put all of those pieces together you'd see a connection between shin and shisui, obito, itachi, naruto, sasuke and kakashi. And if you think about it who else had a connection with all 6 of those characters. Yes exactly it's danzo. So hooded man is reincarnated danzo who had already injected shisui dna into himself in order to use shisui's eye fused with a zetsu clone of itachi's corpse who then had a kid making shin technically be itachi's child but with danzo's ugly dna and shisui's similar mangekyou design.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Yep



but i dont see plankton in the pic


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> Does that mean naruto doesn't know how to aim?



He want's to catch him not to kill him.
It could be Kishi's awkward drawing though.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> Does that mean naruto doesn't know how to aim?



I gess he was trying to corner him rather than crushing him. He wanted him as a prisoner to ask him, no? 

Edit:
Got Ninja'd.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Yep and that's why when he seen his brother walking from grave he chased right after him.


After standing shocked, and having a mini flashback. 


Either way this irrelevant to your point, and doesn't counter mine.
Try again. 



> Lol of course in letter written something like Lord Hogake-sama i will be waiting at the randezvous point if you decide to come.


No.
After consulting with Kakashi then Naruto made the decision to go see Sasuke. 


>The letter contained Sasuke's findings.
>Naruto decided he would go to Sasuke for more info.

You're turning that into Sasuke asking for backup because Shin is too powerful. 



> Thing is Naruto didn't send any message back to Sasuke.


That doesn't help your argument.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> So anyone else find it interesting that there's an eye that uses kamui next to shin, that shin worships itachi, that *shin has an ms that is almost identical to shisui*, that shin hates naruto, that shin wants salad and that shin's father has bars keeping his eye open. If you put all of those pieces together you'd see a connection between shin and shisui, obito, itachi, naruto, sasuke and kakashi. And if you think about it who else had a connection with all 6 of those characters. Yes exactly it's danzo. So hooded man is reincarnated danzo who had already injected shisui dna into himself in order to use shisui's eye fused with a zetsu clone of itachi's corpse who then had a kid making shin technically be itachi's child but with danzo's ugly dna and shisui's similar mangekyou design.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Maybe I think



Since naruto is in at least BSM than there is also a chance that he's sensed the pokemon.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> He want's to catch him not to kill him.
> It could be Kishi's awkward drawing though.



so he is slower to catch him giving chance to escape?.....  that doesn't make sense  

but yeah, awkward drawing it is.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 20, 2015)

LOOOOOOORDDDDDDDDD KURAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I gess he was trying to corner him rather than crushing him. He wanted him as a prisoner to ask him, no?
> 
> Edit:
> Got Ninja'd.



but shin still evaded it though regardless of the intention. if he wanted him prisoner or kill him, there is no reason to be slow and catch from behind since catching him from the he front is the same.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but i dont see plankton in the pic


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

Well targeting Plankton can make sense considering Naruto being the best sensor in the manga.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> No, he attacked Shin.
> this is a double page obviously, and the second half is this page
> 
> 
> ...


Something seems off with Naruto's chakra arms, like someone said.

It looked like it curve and went around Onion, rather than going directly at him. Meaning there is more to this than meets the eye.


----------



## Addy (May 20, 2015)

i mean naruto trying to catch plankton


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

Naruto's form looks far closer to BSM than it does to RSM. I still think that he lost RSM, but managed to improve his BSM.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i mean naruto trying to catch plankton



the panel above shows the chakra arm trying to capture something that evades

the panel below shows Migi jumping down next to Shin

2+2=?


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

When I read some of the early pages when the spoiler came out, I saw another point was brought up which is about his Gedu-Dama. I think he probably wasted them already. When he fought against Sasuke he only had 3 left as he used 3 to seal Madara's Limbo, and other 2 or 3 (I can't remember exactly) to immobile Zetsu in their battle against Kaguya. 

so over the 12 years or whatever, he might have used the remaining 3 on something, and as Minato stated and shown, the user can't create more of those. 


What I find interesting tho is his SM, when he got upgraded from Hago, I thought anytime he uses his SM, the marks won't appear around his eyes anymore, and in the last chapter, I thought he lost that power because they
did appear around his eyes. However, I guess it's just like with KCM & BM now as he can use any version of SM he wants.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

The eyes with the lack of SM pigmentation makes it clear that Naruto hasn't lost RSM.


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The eyes with the lack of SM pigmentation makes it clear that Naruto hasn't lost RSM.



The rest of the form indicates that he has.

He probably just improved BSM.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> but shin still evaded it though regardless of the intention. if he wanted him prisoner or kill him, there is no reason to be slow and catch from behind since catching him from the he front is the same.



mmmm 
I dunno, I guess I'll wait for the chapter to get the complete idea.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Looking back at it, Shin was on the Tori ish gate, while Naruto aimed for something on the ground.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (May 20, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> The rest of the form indicates that he has.
> 
> He probably just improved BSM.



The rest of the form doesn't indicate that, the eyes are what you pay attention to. Naruto can use that power with his base form, a basic chakra shroud and now even something looking like BM. What's the common factor to show he's using RSM? The RSM eyes and no Sage Marks.

Improving BM doesn't change its appearance. Improving BM with SM means adding SM marks. Using RSM means BSM eyes with no Sage Marks.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

The eyes aren't the only thing you should pay attention too.


It's not RSM


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Munboy,

we had Tobi using Kamui without sharingans going MS

we had Itachi using tsukiyomi without sharingans going MS

we had rinnegan design changes

we had several design changes to Naruto's modes

Kishi is not consistent enough for us to use certain parts of a certain design as an indication of what actual mode/ability a character uses


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> The rest of the form doesn't indicate that, the eyes are what you pay attention to. Naruto can use that power with his base form, a basic chakra shroud and now even something looking like BM. What's the common factor to show he's using RSM? The RSM eyes and no Sage Marks.
> 
> Improving BM doesn't change its appearance. Improving BM with SM means adding SM marks. Using RSM means BSM eyes with no Sage Marks.



BM Naruto



RSM Naruto




Current Naruto



Aside from the eyes, Naruto's current  mode is the same as BM/BSM.

Pay attention to the markings on Naruto's back in RSM. The had the 9 tomoe and swirly symbol indicating the connection with the S06P. His current mode doesn't....it's the same as BM/BSM.

I think Naruto simply improved the quality of the SM part of BSM to RSM levels, but he lost the use of the TSB.


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> i mean naruto trying to catch plankton



The page where Naruto shows RSM/BSM and the page where Mini Juubi appears are connected.

First however Naruto attacks Shin then compliments Shin for dodging his attack, and not Mini Juubi, with Shin responding with an "..." to that. Afterwards Mini Juubi appears and Naruto goes "!" after seeing it.

It just should be read upper half of those pages first(left to right) and then the bottom of those pages(left to right again).


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

Interestingly, Naruto's current mode lacks the tomoe around the neck area that even BM Naruto had....


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

^This guy really trying to prove that Naruto lost Rikudou powers even though he turned it on 

Kishimoto basically gave you guys the middle finger.


----------



## Platypus (May 20, 2015)

Maybe Shin used telekinesis to redirect Naruto's attack


----------



## adeshina365 (May 20, 2015)

Indra, keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## N120 (May 20, 2015)

It just looks like standard BM to me, with a little sage chakra added in for good measure.

Nothing suggests naruto lost senjutsu/RM, he simply didn't activate it. Why would he?


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

> *Pay attention to the markings on Naruto's back in RSM. The had the 9 tomoe and swirly symbol indicating the connection with the S06P. His current mode doesn't....it's the same as BM/BSM.*
> 
> I think Naruto simply improved the quality of the SM part of BSM to RSM levels, but he lost the use of the TSB.



Yeah. JJ Obito, JJ Madara, and Hagaromo all has those tomoe.

That was the indicator of them having Rikudou Senjutsu. 
Naruto's forms in The Last, and this chapter is BSM.

My theory is Naruto ran out of the other Bijuu chakra.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

N120 said:


> It just looks like standard BM to me, with a little sage chakra added in for good measure.
> 
> Nothing suggests naruto lost senjutsu/RM, he simply didn't activate it. Why would he?



He needs to add the other bijuus chakra to activate that one at the moment it seems that he uses only the complete kyubii.He is supposed to have the ability to summon the other bijuu's chakra and since Kyubii is supposed to  the caretaker of the place and be the one to organize the meetings between all the bijuu's inside of Naruto.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Adeshina good luck on being wrong. First you said it was because he had no chakra left that he couldn't activate it, now its another excuse.

Rikudou Sennin Mode does not require Bijuu chakra aside from Kurama to activate. 

Then again he probably doesn't know any better due to Kishimoto not caring enough to explain how these work efficiently. But Adeshina is not really the best guy for common sense when it comes to Naruto v. Sasuke.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

Wait... no. The double page messed me up.

Seems Naruto did aim for Shin, and he did evade. The cute abomination jumped down afterward.

As for Naruto's mode, it really is confusing since Kishi insists on changing the design, and it has traits with both RSM (the lack of pigment) and BSM (the spread out markings)

Plus the chakra arms are pretty much covering the back so we couldn't see the magatama even if they were there. It does look more like Bijuu Mode aside from the eyes though.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Seems Naruto did aim for Shin, and he did evade. The cute abomination jumped down afterward.


I took mantle in this discussion, here is a backtrack for you ~


*Spoiler*: __ 




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> First of all we received these spoilers in an unnumbered order.

> Second people jumped into conclusions based on that.

I'll have to break this down.

First chapter of the Gaiden (confirmed)


Now I'm going to get right into the fight, we know that Onion Uchiha uses a MS/EMS technique which causes Naruto to parry.


You can see that the flying projectile was dismantled and sent towards Naruto, Sarada, and Chou Chou at different angles, and Naruto counters here:


-------------------------------------------

Where everybody got confused. As you can see here, KCM/RSM Naruto raises one chakra hand getting ready to send it outwards, but in the scan Onion Uchiha already jumped on-top of the Gate


Who actually dodged Naruto's chakra arms? Nobody. There was somebody, or something hiding there. If you actually look at the trajectory of Naruto's chakra arms, he is moving it around the area, not directly at a target. Anyway you can see the person landing next to Onion Uchiha, who conventionally moves from the spot where the chakra arm passed, and you can see the exact same lines next to Onion Uchiha







Thank you for reading ~


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

Obito has cheated death.



Again.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I took mantle in this discussion, here is a backtrack for you ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Looks good


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Obito has cheated death.
> 
> 
> 
> Again.




Fuck that guy seriously. Can't he just stay dead.
:letgo


----------



## Alucardemi (May 20, 2015)

Fucking Kamui, man


----------



## pichukamaru (May 20, 2015)

Obito's relative?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

pichukamaru said:


> Obito's relative?



Worse, Rin.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 20, 2015)

I still think this Shin guy is an experiment, has had Sharingan implanted, possible Uchiha DNA shoved in him through experimentation and maybe an experiment performed on him to activate MS. No way is he an actual Uchiha. I think the same can be said for the Akatsuki/cloaked dude too.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I took mantle in this discussion, here is a backtrack for you ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 20, 2015)

in b4 tobi was never obito


----------



## Red Raptor (May 20, 2015)

Typical that the fat kid is dumbed down SO MUCH, even though Sarada is the one with the real daddy issues. Chou Chou's lines are disgusting and not even funny.


----------



## T-Bag (May 20, 2015)

im pretty sure obito's eyes werent the only eyes that produced kamui in the long history of uchiha. hell maybe one of those many eyes in obito's lab were probably kamui sharingan


----------



## Arles Celes (May 20, 2015)

lndra said:


> I took mantle in this discussion, here is a backtrack for you ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Why to read and over-analyze all those panels though when Naruto's praise speaks for itself?

"It was an excellent parry. I have to admit that you were well-trained."

Unless you believe that he praised Mini Juubi 

Not that said feat makes Onion stronger or equal to BSM/RSM Naruto anyway but if Naruto gives credit why argue over it?

Its kinda like argue that Onion's durability feat of coming out seemingly undamaged from Sasuke's Chidori Nagashi is something that even 1010 could pull off.

He isn't God tier but who knows...he might be kage level or even Hashi level for all we know.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2015)

One thing I'll say about the chapter: Chouchou is annoying as hell. I'm tired of her failing comic relief.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

GG Indra. :ignoramus

Once again. :ignoramus


----------



## StickaStick (May 20, 2015)

T-Bag said:


> im pretty sure obito's eyes werent the only eyes that produced kamui in the long history of uchiha. hell maybe one of those many eyes in obito's lab were probably kamui sharingan



It was suggested (by Tobirama IIRC) that other Uchiha had used Ama in the past so this could be possible.


----------



## jorge2060 88 (May 20, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> in b4 tobi was never obito



In b4 Tobi was a clone made from the crushed half of obito


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> He needs to add the other bijuus chakra to activate that one at the moment it seems that he uses only the complete kyubii.He is supposed to have the ability to summon the other bijuu's chakra and since Kyubii is supposed to  the caretaker of the place and be the one to organize the meetings between all the bijuu's inside of Naruto.



This right here!!!


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 20, 2015)

These Uchiha. Where is Tobirama when you need him?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 20, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


>



wow so celebis fast enough to react against naruto


----------



## Hexa (May 20, 2015)

I doubt Sarada would be able to get to Sasuke before Naruto.  I feel like it should be that either she arrives with Naruto or after.


----------



## Altair21 (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> GG Indra. :ignoramus
> 
> Once again. :ignoramus



Seems to be happening to him a lot lately. 

Anyway, that new BSM design is seriously wicked.


----------



## ch1p (May 20, 2015)

Red Raptor said:


> Typical that the fat kid is dumbed down SO MUCH, even though Sarada is the one with the real daddy issues. Chou Chou's lines are disgusting and not even funny.





T-Bag said:


> im pretty sure obito's eyes werent the only eyes that produced kamui in the long history of uchiha. hell maybe one of those many eyes in obito's lab were probably kamui sharingan



It's not possible to hate ChoCho.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Nathan Copeland said:


> wow so celebis fast enough to react against naruto



It was never the chakra arms you had to worry about. It's everything else after it.


----------



## boohead (May 20, 2015)

Nardo lookin like a god.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

So Shin has more than just the Sharingan? I hope his display of being fast does not mean he can keep up with Naruto.

I don't mind if Chouchou is the comedic relief in this new series but I hope she gets a moment or two showing her in a serious fight.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's not possible to hate ChoCho.



Chouchou and hate against her can't even coexist in the same sentence.


----------



## Hexa (May 20, 2015)

I think it's RSM, but I also think we're beyond the point where it matters.  From what Kurama said, Naruto hasn't even used the mode in a long time.

Plus, the things that made RSM special were the gudoudama, the ability to fly, and to somehow regrow eyes/save lives.  Otherwise, the differences were just powerscaling and aesthetics.


----------



## Ashi (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I think it's RSM, but I also think we're beyond the point where it matters.  From what Kurama said, Naruto hasn't even used the mode in a long time.
> 
> Plus, the things that made RSM special were the gudoudama, the ability to fly, and to somehow regrow eyes/save lives.  Otherwise, the differences were just powerscaling and aesthetics.



That's some fudge if Sasuke keeps Rinnegan and Naruto loses Six Paths Mode


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> One thing I'll say about the chapter: Chouchou is annoying as hell. I'm tired of her failing comic relief.



same here she's not funny at all, i know she's a kid but she's fucking stupid



> Its kinda like argue that Onion's durability feat of coming out seemingly undamaged from Sasuke's Chidori Nagashi is something that even 1010 could pull off.



true he got up and smiled at Sasuke and manged to escape with a body flicker


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> I think it's RSM, but I also think we're beyond the point where it matters.  From what Kurama said, Naruto hasn't even used the mode in a long time.
> 
> Plus, the things that made RSM special were the gudoudama, the ability to fly, and to somehow regrow eyes/save lives.  Otherwise, the differences were just powerscaling and aesthetics.



It pretty much is RSM. The eyes give it away. What's so hard to believe that the design changed as he got older?


----------



## Revolution (May 20, 2015)

ch1p said:


> It's not possible to hate ChoCho.





ShadowReij said:


> Chouchou and hate against her can't even coexist in the same sentence.




We don't want Chocho becoming another Karin, if you know what I mean (start out amazing and end as pitiful "comic relief" that's not even funny)


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

^
^If Naruto had tomoe anywhere on his cloak I would be inclined to agree. 


> Madara says Naruto gained Rikudou Senjutsu
> Close up view of 9 tomoe.


@Revolution. Karin was always like that. There's no before & after involving her.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 20, 2015)

Itachi was above kage level at 12, so it's believable that shin who follows itachism is also above kage level. If he fought anyone else besides naruto, sasuke or killer bee then he would have solo'd with just basic MS and kunai, but with naruto and sasuke he would need to get serious.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> same here she's not funny at all, i know she's a kid but she's fucking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> true he got up and smiled at Sasuke and manged to escape with a body flicker



As much as we joke about it being thundershock, nagashi has always stunned more than damaged when dispelled from the body. Could he up the damage more, probably, but obviously Sasuke felt it wasn't necessary. Guy even turned off his sharingan before Shin attacked, in other words he powered down not up before the "fight". 


You can tell he wasn't too concerned with the kid.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> It pretty much is RSM. *The eyes give it away*. What's so hard to believe that *the design changed as he got older*?



you realize that you are contradicting yourself, don't you?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^If Naruto had tomoe anywhere on his cloak I would be inclined to agree.
> 
> 
> ...




But there was a point where she went from crazy to batshit insane. Before it was almost tolerable, but as the chapters progressed it was like she drank more of the  kool-aid.


----------



## Deadway (May 20, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Itachi was above kage level at 12, so it's believable that shin who follows itachism is also above kage level. If he fought anyone else besides naruto, sasuke or killer bee then he would have solo'd with just basic MS and kunai, but with naruto and sasuke he would need to get serious.



Itachi above kage level at 12? Good laugh

The kid would be killed so fast by a large number of people excluding the ones you mentioned if they were serious. His MS abilities thus far are a joke and he was caught off guard by a non genin chou chou or whatever her name is.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> As much as we joke about it being thundershock, nagashi has always stunned more than damaged when dispelled from the body. Could he up the damage more, probably, but obviously Sasuke felt it wasn't necessary. Guy even turned off his sharingan before Shin attacked, in other words he powered down not up before the "fight".
> 
> 
> You can tell he wasn't too concerned with the kid.



He actually used his Sharingan. He turned it off at the beginning just to fool shin to think that he let his guard down.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Deadway said:


> *Itachi above kage level at 12? Good laugh*
> 
> The kid would be killed so fast by a large number of people excluding the ones you mentioned if they were serious. His MS abilities thus far are a joke and he was caught off guard by a non genin chou chou or whatever her name is.



I think it's the whole thing with defeating Oro. 
tho itachi was in his 15 or so...


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But there was a point where she went from crazy to batshit insane. Before it was almost tolerable, but as the chapters progressed it was like she drank more of the  kool-aid.




She wanted to rape Sasuke before, and was willing to Incapacitate/harm Suigetsu & Juugo in order to do it.

It depends what we mean by "before". Before Sasuke's hunt for 
Itachi? Yes. Anything afterwards? Nope. At any point; that only leaves a small window for when Karin was "amazing" as Revolution puts it. Like 3 - 5 chapters.


----------



## Indra (May 20, 2015)

Its obvious it was an RSM type ability. Kurama wanted to less loose, Naruto only wanted to use a little piece of his power.

Apparently that was the result.

More interested in Sarada's Sharingan activation and Sasuke killing her. Kishimoto will apparently showcase stronger forms of Naruto/Sasuke if he did that.


----------



## Hexa (May 20, 2015)

If you work out the ages, Itachi defeated Orochimaru at 11-years-old.  Obito fought Minato at 14 as well.   Some kids in the series are really strong.

Shin is sort of in a limbo where he's been established as being stronger than Sarada but weaker than Naruto/Sasuke.  There's a lot of space on the tier list in between those levels I think.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> She wanted to rape Sasuke before, and was willing to Incapacitate/harm Suigetsu & Juugo in order to do it.
> 
> It depends what we mean by "before". Before Sasuke's hunt for
> Itachi? Yes. Anything afterwards? Nope.



I'm aware of her creep factor, but I could have sworn she wasn't so pathetic when she first appeared. I mean yea she was still a deranged, stalking pervert but later on she's just on a whole new level of crazy.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Revolution said:


> We don't want Chocho becoming another Karin, if you know what I mean (start out amazing and end as pitiful "comic relief" that's not even funny)


No. Just no. I like her but no, she was never amazing. Never in the beginning, never in the middle, and never in the end. Points for the chains though 


DarkTorrent said:


> you realize that you are contradicting yourself, don't you?


The fuck? How am I contradicting myself? I'm saying it IS RSM because the eyes give it away, ie no pigment around them, just that the rest of the design changed. Did you miss that? 


Hussain said:


> He actually used his Sharingan. He turned it off at the beginning just to fool shin to think that he let his guard down.


Again, the fuck? How would Shin know when he attacked him from behind? Sharingan isn't SS where they suddenly increase in energy. Granted doesn't change the fact the guy powered down when he figured out what he was dealing with. Only time the sharingan came back on was when he saw the crest. 

While I believe Naruto using RSM was all kinds of overkill, remember it takes more power to capture than to kill. So it makes sense the guy would use his strongest form that would enable the most effortless capture possible. Still fucking overkill but I get it.


----------



## Alucardemi (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> If you work out the ages, Itachi defeated Orochimaru at 11-years-old.  Obito fought Minato at 14 as well.   Some kids in the series are really strong.



dem freaking Uchiha children lol


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> If you work out the ages, Itachi defeated Orochimaru at 11-years-old.  Obito fought Minato at 14 as well.   Some kids in the series are really strong.
> 
> Shin is sort of in a limbo where he's been established as being stronger than Sarada but weaker than Naruto/Sasuke.  There's a lot of space on the tier list in between those levels I think.



Still isn't stronger than prime Hiruzen though.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Shin at best is low Kage level. 



Terra Branford said:


> I'm aware of her creep factor, but I could have sworn she wasn't so pathetic when she first appeared. I mean yea she was still a deranged, stalking pervert but later on she's just on a whole new level of crazy.



It's called character progression. Or is it regression? Her increasing insanity is how Kishi developed her.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> If you work out the ages, Itachi defeated Orochimaru at 11-years-old.  Obito fought Minato at 14 as well.   Some kids in the series are really strong.
> 
> Shin is sort of in a limbo where he's been established as being stronger than Sarada but weaker than Naruto/Sasuke.  There's a lot of space on the tier list in between those levels I think.



Itachi was not 11. The Databook placed that event . Itachi died at 21, so
21 - 7 = 14. Now, adding 1 years that itachi did not age in it since he was dead, the conclusion is
he was 15 years old. 

but yeah, age is irrelevant. 



ShadowReij said:


> Again, the fuck? How would Shin know when he attacked him from behind? Sharingan isn't SS where they suddenly increase in energy. Granted doesn't change the fact the guy powered down when he figured out what he was dealing with. Only time the sharingan came back on was when he saw the crest.
> 
> While I believe Naruto using RSM was all kinds of overkill, remember it takes more power to capture than to kill. So it makes sense the guy would use his strongest form that would enable the most effortless capture possible. Still fucking overkill but I get it.



I must have forgotten the last time Kishi gave a damn about logic. Sorry, it's been too long.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> The fuck? How am I contradicting myself? I'm saying it IS RSM because the eyes give it away, ie no pigment around them, just that the rest of the design changed. Did you miss that?



because you stated that it's RSM based on a certain part of the design i.e. the pigmentation around the eyes

then you stated that the design has changed, esentially shooting your own argument down

if the design has changed, the only logical conclusion that could be made is that we can't determine which mode it is based on the elements of the design, no?

now you are trying to distort your argument a little by adding "the rest of design has changed" to which I can only ask: what makes you so sure that the pigmentation around the eyes is the only element of the design that was left unchanged and so could be used as a good indicator?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shin at best is low Kage level.
> 
> 
> It's called character progression. Or is it regression? Her increasing insanity is how Kishi developed her.



I have no idea what you would call it.


----------



## Hexa (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Itachi was not 11. The Databook placed that event . Itachi died at 21, so
> 21 - 7 = 14. Now, adding 1 years that itachi did not age in it since he was dead, the conclusion is
> he was 15 years old.


Yeah, but it's stated in the manga to be 7 years before the timeskip, and then after the timeskip, it's stated to be around 10 years, both making him 11.  I mean, if you consider the "7 years" thing to be before the start of the series, then the databook is consistent, but really it's just the databook IV being the databook IV.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Shin at best is low Kage level.
> 
> It's called character progression. Or is it regression? Her increasing insanity is how Kishi developed her.



I don't think she was ever developed, nor I do I think Kishi ever made any attempt to develop her.

She was just a stagnant comedic prop throughout.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> Yeah, but it's stated in the manga to be 7 years before the timeskip, and then after the timeskip, it's stated to be around 10 years, both making him 11.  I mean, if you consider the "7 years" thing to be before the start of the series, then the databook is consistent, but really it's just the databook IV being the databook IV.



retecons. It was stated in the manga that resealing the Bijuu does not make the host survive, but later on, Kishi reteconned that when it happened to Narudo. The same with B surviving even tho he is not even a Uzumaki. 

Or Tobirama being a great Water style user because he can use a Water-based jutsu without a source, just for all other characters to be able to do so. 

We should go with the last retecon, and as such in itachi's case, as the last one is being the 7 years.

The same with Kakashi for example when he was hyped to have graduated from the Academy at age 5, and became chunin at age 6. When Obito and Rin graduating at 9, when we know for a fact that they all graduated at the same time. So, the previous one no longer stands.

and so on...


Also, there are so many errors in itachi's age really, even before the 4th Databook. Like when you compare him to Sasuke's age, and try to figures things out...etc
I believe it is a well-known fact that his time-line in the manga is so fucked up (especially with the whole itachi wank things that have to do with age).


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> retecons. It was stated in the manga that resealing the Bijuu does not make the host survive, but later on, Kishi reteconned that when it happened to Narudo.



huh

when?



> The same with B surviving even tho he is not even a Uzumaki.



Bee pulled the tentacle replacement again that time, if my memory serves


----------



## ShadowReij (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> because you stated that it's RSM based on a certain part of the design i.e. the pigmentation around the eyes
> 
> then you stated that the design has changed, esentially shooting your own argument down
> 
> ...



So let me get your argument straight? You're saying I'm contradicting myself because if I say one point of RSM remained consistent so that way you could identify what mode Naruto is in even though the rest of its design changed. That it can't be because the majority of the design changed? Uh huh. Yeah, one you may need to look up the word "contradiction", two, if there is one thing Kishi has been consistent on it's eyes. Naruto's chakra mode designs changed in the last, yet the pigmentation remained indicating sage mode being used in tandem. Just like in the original. The only mode those the markings don't show up in is RSM. Since it already is a sage mode. So following this trend that he's done before and with being consistent on the eyes, since eyes are a big deal in this manga anyway it pretty much is or you know what to give you the benefit of the doubt 99.99% RSM. Granted, once again, nothing wrong with him using it as a precautionary measure even though it is overkill.


----------



## Trojan (May 20, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> huh
> 
> when?
> 
> ...



vision
Kushina said she would die with it inside of her (after she reseal it again). However, that was obviously reteconned later on. 

- And since when (Before it actually happened) was a tentacle make the host survive? 
We were told clearly that a Bijuu being pulled out = a certain death. B was not even exhausted or tired or effected. If it was that easily to just survive then I don't see why would they/Kishi make such a big deal of pulling a Bijuu out.


Heck, back then Kurama said if Narudo dies, he dies with him (against Kabuto IIRC). However, that was reteconned as well, and it became that if a host dies, the Bijuu dies for a while, and then return!

Or that the Bijuus are masses of chakra without brain or something. When we can clearly see them thinking and communicating just fine. 

Even Hago's story was reteconned to add his brother to him, just so Sasuke can fit in the story with Narudo.  

(See what Obito said about him, and how he fought the Juubi, Hago was alone, but then we see his brother with him)

and so many other things. This is not something new to Kishi as he kinda admitted several times that he makes the story as he goes, so those sort of things are expected.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> So let me get your argument straight? You're saying I'm contradicting myself because if I say one point of RSM remained consistent so that way you could identify what mode Naruto is in even though the rest of its design changed.



first of all

you didn't say "the rest of the design" at first, you only added that after I pointed out the contradiction



> two, if there is one thing Kishi has been consistent on it's eyes



second of all...

...you mean like him changing the design of the rinnegan, Uchihas using MS abilities with 3-tomoe sharingans then needing to go MS to use them, Naruto in BM with normal not slitted eyes, drawing rinnegan when it was supposed to be sharingan and vice versa?

uh-huh


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> vision
> Kushina said she would die with it inside of her (after she reseal it again). However, that was obviously reteconned later on.
> 
> - And since when (Before it actually happened) was a tentacle make the host survive?
> ...




This so much.

That part about hago story was reteconned so bad


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> same here she's not funny at all, i know she's a kid but she's fucking stupid



I didn't expect Chouchou to be given this role. It's pathetic. 

Anyway, as for Shin's level I'll just make a general statement. He's probably around the same level Sasuke was during the beginning of the Kage Summit arc before he gained Susanoo.


----------



## tkpirate (May 20, 2015)

yup,that mode isn't six paths Senjutsu.anyone who ever used that mode(Hagoromo,Naruto,Madara or anyone) always had that Rinnegan and nine tomoe mark on their back.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> yup,that mode isn't six paths Senjutsu.anyone who ever used that mode(Hagoromo,Naruto,Madara or anyone) always had that Rinnegan and nine tomoe mark on their back.



Precisely.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> vision
> Kushina said she would die with it inside of her (after she reseal it again). However, that was obviously reteconned later on.



um

nothing in that page indicates that she will die due to loss of the Biju and the resealing not helping to overcome that

only that she will just die and take Kurama with her



> - And since when (Before it actually happened) was a tentacle make the host survive?
> We were told clearly that a Bijuu being pulled out = a certain death. B was not even exhausted or tired or effected. If it was that easily to just survive then I don't see why would they/Kishi make such a big deal of pulling a Bijuu out.



Bee used the tentacle replacement, like he did in his battle against Sauce

Gyuki was never actually pulled out of him

that's what I meant



> Heck, back then Kurama said if Narudo dies, he dies with him (against Kabuto IIRC). However, that was reteconned as well, and it became that if a host dies, the Bijuu dies for a while, and then return!



that's not a retcon

the fact that Bijus can resurrect after some period of time, doesn't change the fact that the Biju still dies albeit temporarily



> Or that the Bijuus are masses of chakra without brain or something. When we can clearly see them thinking and communicating just fine.



you really have a very broad definition of retcon don't you?

that's not a retcon that's flawed perception by characters

it's like this:

in a story there is a society that believes that the world is flat, and we have characters, that are members of this society stating as such

but then we learn that their fictional world is actually an ellipsoid, just like our planet

does that mean it was a retcon?



> Even Hago's story was reteconned to add his brother to him, just so Sasuke can fit in the story with Narudo.
> 
> (See what Obito said about him, and how he fought the Juubi, Hago was alone, but then we see his brother with him)



Obito only knew what the tablet, which was heavily tampered with, told him

in no way was he a voice of truth and facts in that situation, and he couldn't have been since... he wasn't there 

again, understand one simple thing:

characters have their own knowledge, their own believes, their own perception

sometimes their perception could be flawed, their knowledge could be wrong

and when we learn the actual truth from a more reliable source... that doesn't make it a retcon



> and so many other things. This is not something new to Kishi as he kinda admitted several times that he makes the story as he goes, so those sort of things are expected.



sure, there were retcons

but you didn't list one of them


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Precisely.




And People trying to say naruto was in his final form


----------



## Alkaid (May 20, 2015)

None of you actually believe Kishi is going to depower his titular character, ...right?


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Alkaid said:


> None of you actually believe Kishi is going to depower his titular character, ...right?



Naurto had only 50% of Kurama during the war arc.  Now he has 100% as seen with his new form and with Rikudo eye aka no mark around the eyes in sage mode


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

Chouchou's joke was simply wasted.


Interrupting Sarada and Sasuke's moment would've been the best delivery.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> And People trying to say naruto was in his final form



This is obviously isn't his final form ,actually, him having this complete BSM mode as base mode indicates that his full overall power lv should be much much higher compared to his 16/19 year old self.


----------



## Zef (May 20, 2015)

Naruto used BSM to fight JJ Obito. 

Let that sink in.....


----------



## Tony Lou (May 20, 2015)

TRN said:


> Naurto had only 50% of Kurama during the war arc.  Now he has 100% as seen with his new form and with his Rikudo eye aka no mark around the eyes in sage mode



I'm pretty sure one of the Kyuubi halves was sneezing in Konoha at ch. 700.

Naruto may not be perfect, but I doubt he'd be enough of a dick to take away Kurama's chance at freedom for the sake of power.

One half stays inside him while the other gets to roam free. Seems like the perfect deal.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

vered said:


> This is obviously isn't his final form ,actually, him having this complete BSM mode as base mode indicates that his full overall power lv should be much much higher compared to his 16/19 year old self.



We most likely won't see it until Boruto the movie


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the Kyuubi halves was sneezing in Konoha at ch. 700.
> 
> Naruto may not be perfect, but I doubt he'd be enough of a dick to take away Kurama's chance at freedom for the sake of power.
> 
> One half stays inside him while the other gets to roam free. Seems like the perfect deal.



What about that other half? Still a dick move. haha

After watching the movie I was under the impression Kurama could leave Naruto whenever he wanted.


----------



## vered (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the Kyuubi halves was sneezing in Konoha at ch. 700.
> 
> Naruto may not be perfect, but I doubt he'd be enough of a dick to take away Kurama's chance at freedom for the sake of power.
> 
> One half stays inside him while the other gets to roam free. Seems like the perfect deal.



That was inside Naruto's mind(that panel).
In the movie it's been made clear that the full kyubii(the full one with the full color and size) is inside Naruto and he can go out of him whenever he wants as they work together as separate entities while Naruto still maintains chakra mode.


----------



## TRN (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> I'm pretty sure one of the Kyuubi halves was sneezing in Konoha at ch. 700.
> 
> Naruto may not be perfect, but I doubt he'd be enough of a dick to take away Kurama's chance at freedom for the sake of power.
> 
> One half stays inside him while the other gets to roam free. Seems like the perfect deal.






Naruto has 100% Kurama now and not half.


----------



## MS81 (May 20, 2015)

Hexa said:


> If you work out the ages, Itachi defeated Orochimaru at 11-years-old.  Obito fought Minato at 14 as well.   Some kids in the series are really strong.
> 
> Shin is sort of in a limbo where he's been established as being stronger than Sarada but weaker than Naruto/Sasuke.  There's a lot of space on the tier list in between those levels I think.


Didn't Kakashi explained that in part1???


----------



## Shattering (May 20, 2015)

MS81 said:


> Didn't Kakashi explained that in part1???



We have people here stupid enought to believe Naruto just went all out, you are expecting too much from them to remember.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Why would they think Naruto went all out when he specifically says he needs to when confronted with Shin's Mangekyou Sharingan?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 20, 2015)

> Why would they think Naruto went all out when he specifically says he needs to when confronted with Shin's Mangekyou Sharingan?



except he didn't

try harder next time


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (May 20, 2015)

*Naruto Gaiden chapter 3 discussion %Spoilers%*

Do you think Sasuke's daughter has unlocked the sharigan yet and who do you think the father of this sharingan wielding dude is?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 20, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> except he didn't
> 
> try harder next time



I'm confused...I was under the impression the translation in post #5 in the Spoilers thread ("You also mastered the Mangekyou Sharingan. In that case, it doesn't matter if you're a kid or not. I'm going to have to use a strong method.") meant Naruto _wasn't_ going full out against Shin and just when he was going to use a "strong(er) method" (because he saw the MS) Shin escaped.


----------



## tkpirate (May 20, 2015)

Luiz said:


> Naruto may not be perfect, but I doubt he'd be enough of a dick to take away Kurama's chance at freedom for the sake of power.



no one has forced yang kyuubi to stay in Naruto.


----------



## Shattering (May 20, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> I'm confused...I was under the impression the translation in post #5 in the Spoilers thread ("You also mastered the Mangekyou Sharingan. In that case, it doesn't matter if you're a kid or not. I'm going to have to use a strong method.") meant Naruto _wasn't_ going full out against Shin and just when he was going to use a "strong(er) method" because he saw the MS until Shin escaped.



Logic or manga quotes are not allowed in his world, only rainbows and dreams.


----------



## Six (May 20, 2015)

So much damage control...


----------



## RBL (May 20, 2015)

spoilers yet?

edit: nvm, saw them

it looks like a very shitty chapter.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 20, 2015)

well Naruto's new chakra mode looks bad. Shame he cant use the arms without the full body makeover.


----------



## Kyu (May 20, 2015)

Naruto doesn't need to go all out to incapacitate Shin. Neither does Sasuke.

Let's not be stupid. 


________________


Anyhow, chapter looks promising. Nardo's Rikudo Sage Mode is godly as fuck. Guessing the Truth-Seeking Orbs need to be created manually.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2015)

So much for Naruto not having access to his Six Path Powers. 

Who was that again? 

*Edit*: Wait, I don't see the tomoe and Rinnegan on the back of his coat.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Of course he wouldn't need to go all out on someone like Shin. *I was actually agreeing. I don't know what Gilamesh was going on about.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 21, 2015)

Anyone expecting little monster juubi with MS to become kakashi's new light. I mean when kakashi hears that there's an eye that uses kamui I think he's going to turn bloodlusted and search for the eye. He has looked so depressed since losing his sharingan. In the light novel he even says he feels unfit to be such a weak hokage without his sharingan.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 21, 2015)

base naruto solos, haha what a joke


----------



## LazyWaka (May 21, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> um
> 
> nothing in that page indicates that she will die due to loss of the Biju and the resealing not helping to overcome that
> 
> only that she will just die and take Kurama with her



They probably just didn't know about it. Minato was surprised when Kurama mentioned resealing him back into Naruto to save him.

On the other hand, the lack of any realization on Minato's part that by stopping her from re-sealing the nine tails back inside her he essentially got Kushina killed for no reason would actually point towards it being a retcon.


----------



## Irishwonder (May 21, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Anyone expecting little monster juubi with MS to become kakashi's new light. I mean when kakashi hears that there's an eye that uses kamui I think he's going to turn bloodlusted and search for the eye. He has looked so depressed since losing his sharingan. In the light novel he even says he feels unfit to be such a weak hokage without his sharingan.



I'd actually like for him to get the sharingan again.  Kakashi aint Kakashi without that magic eyeball


----------



## Indra (May 21, 2015)

Oh shit. I just noticed Sasuke fought Shin with 3T Sharingan on.


Why did people say base?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

eyeknockout said:


> Anyone expecting little monster juubi with MS to become kakashi's new light. I mean when kakashi hears that there's an eye that uses kamui I think he's going to turn bloodlusted and search for the eye. He has looked so depressed since losing his sharingan. In the light novel he even says he feels unfit to be such a weak hokage without his sharingan.



Now that you guys have brought Kakashi's eye up, it reminded me to ask: why didn't Naruto just recreate Kakashi a Sharingan eye? How exactly did Naruto manage to make an eyeball but not be able to make it how he pleases? What's more, why didn't he just do the same thing with his and Sasuke's arm when they lost them?


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2015)

Little bastard is strong.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Oh shit. I just noticed Sasuke fought Shin with 3T Sharingan on.
> 
> 
> Why did people say base?



NF history states that "base" Sasuke is Sasuke using his Sharingan up to the 3rd tomoe. Once he uses the Curse Seal or goes beyond that, he's not in "base" anymore. 

It's been that way since the beginning of part 2 with this forum.


----------



## Narutaru (May 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Oh shit. I just noticed Sasuke fought Shin with 3T Sharingan on.
> 
> 
> Why did people say base?



He constantly has the Rinnegan active so it's a moot point regardless.


----------



## Blu-ray (May 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> NF history states that "base" Sasuke is Sasuke using his Sharingan up to the 3rd tomoe. Once he uses the Curse Seal or goes beyond that, he's not in "base" anymore.
> 
> It's been that way since the beginning of part 2 with this forum.



Thanks for explaining, though as far as I remember not everyone was unified with that idea.



Zef said:


> GG Indra. :ignoramus
> 
> Once again. :ignoramus





Altair21 said:


> Seems to be happening to him a lot lately.
> 
> Anyway, that new BSM design is seriously wicked.



Yeah, you'd think he'd learn by now.



Terra Branford said:


> Now that you guys have brought Kakashi's eye up, it reminded me to ask: why didn't Naruto just recreate Kakashi a Sharingan eye? How exactly did Naruto manage to make an eyeball but not be able to make it how he pleases? What's more, why didn't he just do the same thing with his and Sasuke's arm when they lost them?



He remade Kakashi's original eye. When Naruto used it he noted he took "something" from Kakashi then used his chakra and voila.

Rikudo took back the seal before the final fight so he couldn't remake limbs even if he wanted to, plus Guy is still in a wheelchair years later so it looks like Naruto can't remake limbs to begin with.


----------



## Raiden (May 21, 2015)

So I guess Kishimoto is going to kind of leave off right where he started in terms of power level haxx, and will probably explain how characters were able to grow in leaps and bounds through Orochi.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> He remade Kakashi's original eye. When Naruto used it he noted he took "something" from Kakashi then used his chakra and voila.
> 
> Rikudo took back the seal before the final fight so he couldn't remake limbs even if he wanted to, plus Guy is still in a wheelchair years later so it looks like Naruto can't remake limbs to begin with.



Oh, okay, that makes sense. That sucks, would have been an awesome god power.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 21, 2015)

Anyone else wonder if the 'gift' hashirama gave to sasuke actually effected salada's dna? we all know hashirama gave sasuke some of his cells so technically wouldn't salada by rule of reproduction also contain hashirama cells in her from birth? That also males me wonder if it's the same for the itachi eyes he fused with himself and said "I can feel itachi's power flowing through me" so technically itachi dna flowed throughout sasuke and rikudo sennin also placed his dna within sasuke and sasuke was considered a reincarnation of asura... so technically wouldn't salada kind of be itachi, sasuke, rikudo, hashirama, asura and sakura or karin's kid? So basically salada is like the magical basketball from space jam that had all the power of all the past greatest basketball players ever...


----------



## Csdabest (May 21, 2015)

Naruto new form looks completely bad ass. Also SCREW EVERYONE THAT SAID MANGEKYO TECHNIQUES WERE USER EXCLUSIVE lol. I thought it was funny That Naruto saw Mangekyo and jumps straight to The strongest form. NO CHILL wat so ever lol.

Im telling you. That Eye Chamber Got redistributed.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Oh shit. I just noticed Sasuke fought Shin with 3T Sharingan on.
> 
> 
> Why did people say base?



i think they meant base sharingan maybe? 

still better than going full susano'o on him.....  i mean, activating full susano'o and letting "some steam off" becasue that excuses it 

so many laughs this chapter XD


----------



## Csdabest (May 21, 2015)

Also Naruto will most likely enter into Six Paths Sage Mode through Ninshuu. He already has plenty of chakra and chakra levels wasnt the difference between the two modes. It was capabilities seeing as Naruto only got partial Chakras. Naruto ask the other bijuu with that telepathic link for some more chakra through Ninshuu. Bang He has the form again. But on a dailyt basis i doubt he needs that chakra.

Also Anybody thinks Shin Mangekyo looks like Itachi original Mangekyo design


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 21, 2015)

Going to go out on a limb here and say Naruto gets to look like a cool adult.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Going to go out on a limb here and say Naruto gets to look like a cool adult.



chouchou already thinks he is her daddy 



eyeknockout said:


> Pops wants to be final villain so he has to hold back shin from showing the true power of the mangekyou sharingan.



it is revealed that shin has the rennigan 

wonder if kishi will frame sasuke or salad as the clone?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> it is revealed that shin has the rennigan



Yes he does, plus he has control over the small mangekyou juubi that when serious becomes more powerful than any normal tailed beast (since not only is it the juubi,  but it has awakened its MS). So he'll fuse his perfect susanoo with the mangekyou juubi. good luck after that naruto


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

fuck you sasuke. you bully  

i think naurto senses the real sasuke and sends salad into that temple


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> fuck you sasuke. you bully



no that''s just his way of showing he cares 

is that SS will say


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Sarada activates her Sharingan, with one tomoe in each, like her dad.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Gilgamesh said:


> no that''s just his way of showing he cares
> 
> is that SS will say



actually, i had a theory many years ago stating "sasuke shows his love by stabbing people" and this falls right with it 

on another note, i honestly dont care what SS fandom says.

 this is fucked up, but the really fucked up part of this is that no matter how it could have went down, it would have still been very fucked up either way because we all knew how it would go down but my body was not prepared


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

another prediction: sasuke doesn't know who sarada is. confusion all around. lots of tears.


----------



## vered (May 21, 2015)

I think it's obvious what's going on here.
Sasuke thinks she is like Shin. He doesn't know she is his daughter yet.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> another prediction: sasuke doesn't know who sarada is. confusion all around. lots of tears.



hey, that's my prediction since november when the manga ended. please try another prediction thank you very much 


vered said:


> I think it's obvious what's going on here.
> Sasuke thinks she is like Shin. He doesn't know she is his daughter yet.



does it matter if he knew she is his daughter or he even has a daughter? he doesn't even know how she looks or her chakra signature which i am sure he can see via his sharingan/rennigan.

this is fucked up :/


----------



## Indra (May 21, 2015)

Poor Sarada envisioning what it would have been like to meet her father for the first time

Reality:


She activated her Sharingan though. Looks like its a GG Zef and that other random dude.


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Holy crap i was right! Baby Sarada! 


Addy said:


> hey, that's my prediction since november when the manga ended. please try another prediction thank you very much



 ok, then sarada and naruto have a moment that reminds naruto of sasuke and him. SasuNaru fans cry. SS fans rage.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

lndra said:


> Poor Sarada envisioning what it would have been like to meet her father for the first time
> 
> Reality:
> 
> ...


holy shit!!!!!!!! burrito is in the chapter on the final page :amazed



Hollow'd Heart said:


> ok, then sarada and naruto have a moment that reminds naruto of sasuke and him. SasuNaru fans cry. SS fans rage.


3 weeks ago, i said here and on tumblr (so i can find it easier on tumblr when the time came):


> this chapter: SS fandom "you already have the knife in.... WHY WONT YOU TWIST IT YOU SON OF A BITCH?!!!! ".
> next chapter: kishi "*twists the knife*"
> SS fandom: "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "


 and now, kishi finally twists the knife 

but he does that as well to me in my feels but not for SS 

for salad and i am waiting to see what salad and naruto talked about. more feels ....... manly feels!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

our first female seen with a sharingan, congratz gurl


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Fuck you Kishi. Why you gotta do this to my girl?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

btw, Sasuke might be the first father to actually point a katana to his own baby girl


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

What's worse is he doesn't even seem to know it's her or even of her existence, he think's she's an experiment or enemy.


----------



## Klue (May 21, 2015)

Ending broke my heart a little.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

So sad. Poor Sarada. I hate it when my babies experience things like this, makes me want to cry. 

So did Sarada JUST activate the Sharingan or was it already activated (forgotten due to "unknown circumstances" like in the book)? I'm going for the later because the chapter didn't make it look like she _just_ awoke it.

As for Sasuke...he's never even seen a picture of Sarada? Oh Lord Kishi, you have some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

now im getting a little worried about Sarada

if Sasuke doesnt know she actually exists Kishi will have to give a good explanation

maybe Sakura raped him while he was sleeping, or he actually didnt know how children are made


----------



## Indra (May 21, 2015)

[sp]
[/sp]


: dying


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> now im getting a little worried about Sarada
> 
> if Sasuke doesnt know she actually exists Kishi will have to give a good explanation
> 
> maybe Sakura raped him while he was sleeping, or* he actually didnt know how children are made*



Oh god the later would be hilarious.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Klue said:


> Ending broke my heart a little.



me too


----------



## vered (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> now im getting a little worried about Sarada
> 
> if Sasuke doesnt know she actually exists Kishi will have to give a good explanation
> 
> maybe Sakura raped him while he was sleeping, or he actually didnt know how children are made



He does know that she exists but going by the chapter he just hasn't seen her for a long time.perhaps several years since she was a little kid/baby.
It seems she just can't remember him but it's not like they never met.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

"are you one of that creep's friends...!?"

cant stop laughing


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Actually that flashback was of her thinking of meeting him. That's how she activated her Sharingan. If they'd met before he would have recognized her unique chakra. 


Terra Branford said:


> So did Sarada JUST activate the Sharingan or was it already activated (forgotten due to "unknown circumstances" like in the book)? I'm going for the later because the chapter didn't make it look like she _just_ awoke it.
> 
> As for Sasuke...he's never even seen a picture of Sarada? Oh Lord Kishi, you have some 'splaining to do!



She just activated it. But imo she could have activated it sooner during the argument with Sakura.



Jeαnne said:


> now im getting a little worried about Sarada
> 
> if Sasuke doesnt know she actually exists Kishi will have to give a good explanation
> 
> maybe Sakura raped him while he was sleeping, or he actually didnt know how children are made



I'm thinking he slept with Sakura once, then left and she never got in contact with him for some reason. Or Sakura IVF'd herself with his semen or something as a precaution of him dying so Konoha could still have Uchiha's around.


----------



## shade0180 (May 21, 2015)

And did that chapter just killed all the RSM is not useable theory.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Oh god the later would be hilarious.


well it would make sense considering that he never cared about fucking girls while he actually wanted to revive the Uchiha clan, maybe he never made the connection


----------



## Blue Snow (May 21, 2015)

Wow, after seeing the actual chapter this is really sad.  Sarada is such a sweet, adorable kid. Both of the girls were so adorable and huggable this chapter. And Naruto has such great chemistry with kids. 

There is absolutely no explanation for why Sasuke hasn't seen his daughter in years. In my opinion, nothing can justify him being away for so long.

_Nothing._


----------



## Jeαnne (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Actually that flashback was of her thinking of meeting him. That's how she activated her Sharingan. If they'd met before he would have recognized her unique chakra.
> 
> 
> She just activated it. But imo she could have activated it sooner during the argument with Sakura.
> ...


whatever happened, we need a lot of explaining


even from Naruto's behavior

its almost like Sasuke and Sarada got their memories erased


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> whatever happened, we need a lot of explaining
> 
> 
> even from Naruto's behavior
> ...



TBH i wouldn't be surprised if they did erase memories. This is Konoha, they either want loyal Uchiha's or no Uchiha's.


----------



## Christian Grey (May 21, 2015)

Best "papa" of the year


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> whatever happened, we need a lot of explaining
> 
> 
> even from Naruto's behavior
> ...



does it matter? naruto could have contacted him or some crap


----------



## Majin Lu (May 21, 2015)

Poor Sarada =/


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Well Naruto might have forgotten or something. Naruto's not so bright, tbh.


----------



## Alkaid (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> TBH i wouldn't be surprised if they did erase memories. This is Konoha, they either want loyal Uchiha's or no Uchiha's.



>A military autocracy wants either loyal soilders or they don't want them at all

You don't say?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

So what was this? A flashback or what she wanted to happen?



Because why the hell would Naruto ask Sarada about her father? They had to have met before, maybe a long time ago and something happened that caused Sarada to forget (that would also explain the book for the series saying she activated the Sharingan at a younger age). The way the chapter voices Naruto makes it sound like Sasuke just hadn't come back in years, not all Sarada's life.

Otherwise Naruto should not be Hokage if he is that lame in the head...who just forgets that his BEST FRIEND hadn't come back to see his daughter and then expect that daughter to recall details about him?

What the fack...

edit 

just read your reply Hollow'd Heart. Hmm...well I suppose definite answers await us but it just seems weird she'd activate it now by just thinking about something she probably already thought about a thousand different times.



Jeαnne said:


> well it would make sense considering that he never cared about fucking girls while he actually wanted to revive the Uchiha clan, maybe he never made the connection



Maybe that's why he wanted to travel, figure out how children were made.


----------



## lynxie (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> whatever happened, we need a lot of explaining
> 
> 
> even from Naruto's behavior
> ...



I found it really weird. 

When Naruto first says: "Rather than me saying it... I think it would be better for Sarada to explain."
And then he thinks "Right... He's been away traveling forever..."

It never crossed his mind Daddysuke was never at home?

Well his reaction does make it seem it is no big deal in the Naruto world...


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

It's what she envisioned. She was wearing her current outfit, so i'm 100% sure it's not a flashback. And the Sharingan is awakened by strong emotions, not always traumatic ones. As for Naruto's thing, he's probably not home a lot either, and both were orphans, so he probably doesn't see how weird it is to not remember a parent.


----------



## Bellville (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Because why the hell would Naruto ask Sarada about her father?


It was weird but he also had that immediate 'oh shit' moment following with 'he's been gone since forever'. I guess it was him just being scatterbrained?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 21, 2015)

Sarada's Sharingan awakened right before she got into the building you can even make out the tomoe in her eyes.

If Naruto was in BSM. he'd have the marking around his eyes.


----------



## PureWIN (May 21, 2015)

I think this was the most realistic part of the chapter. Naruto was simply too busy (raising his own kids and running a village) to keep the details of Sasuke/Sakura's personal lives in his head.


----------



## Blue Snow (May 21, 2015)

Sarada was doing nothing more that imagining her "first" meeting with her father. That was all in her imagination. Once again, this just goes to show that Team 7 is the absolute _worst team ever._ Overrated, nonexistent bonds carried right over into the Gaiden. 

Naruto is over here with his own family, Sakura and Sarada are over there, and Sasuke is way out there somewhere doing whatever the hell he's being doing for years on end. Kishi has to know how off this team was, and seemingly, always will be. 

No other team has this problem.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It's what she envisioned. She was wearing her current outfit, so i'm 100% sure it's not a flashback. And the Sharingan is awakened by strong emotions, not always traumatic ones. As for Naruto's thing, he's probably not home a lot either, and both were orphans, so he probably doesn't see how weird it is to not remember a parent.



Ah, okay. As for Naruto...he has to know there is a difference between "not being there a lot" and "not being there at all". 



Bellville said:


> It was weird but he also had that immediate 'oh shit' moment following with 'he's been gone since forever'. I guess it was him just being scatterbrained?



He just wanted to be an insensitive dick I bet. 

I will go with him being an idiot too


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> Ah, okay. As for Naruto...he has to know there is a difference between "not being there a lot" and "not being there at all".
> 
> I will go with him being an idiot too



Well considering his own track record with spending on-panel time with Boruto it's safe to say he doesn't. After all, he got the same treatment from Jiraiya, Kakashi and Hiruzen.


----------



## Addy (May 21, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> "are you one of that creep's friends...!?"
> 
> cant stop laughing



to think this is even better than "who the fuck are you"


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

You all...laughing at poor Sarada's expense. The devils, the lot of you! How could you after reading that chapter and seeing how adorably sweet she is? Evil...evil! 

@Hollow'd Heart

What same treatment? Temporary leave or actually never showing up? It isn't like any of those men were his actual father but besides that he got to learn about them, to love them before they left or did what they did. Sarada had none of that (unless she did and forgot).


----------



## Garcher (May 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

"Papa .... " *Sauce gets ready to kill her*

Kishi you always deliver


----------



## Bellville (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> You all...laughing at poor Sarada's expense. The devils, the lot of you! How could you after reading that chapter and seeing how adorably sweet she is? Evil...evil!


I feel awful for Salad, and I don't want her to go through more crap but it's inevitable. The drama at the expense of other things is delicious, though, and that is what I find myself laughing at, personally.


----------



## Rosi (May 21, 2015)

This is quite entertaining.


but who is that fucker stealing based Obito's powers


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

The same treatment as in "leave to own devices, ignore, etc."


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> The same treatment as in "leave to own devices, ignore, etc."



But it isn't comparable to what Sasuke is doing at all, so Naruto couldn't possibly see similarities between the two or that it is strange she's never known her dad or even seen him. 

He's the Hokage of the village and that, something that involves two of his best friends, just slips by unnoticed?


----------



## shade0180 (May 21, 2015)

Seriously though this guy is looking closer to zetsu right now....




> He's the Hokage of the village and that, something that involves two of his best friends, just slips by unnoticed?



He is the Hokage of the village Currently...

He isn't the hokage for the last 12 years... 

He also has no obligation to go to sakura's house every single day to inquire about Sauce...

So there's no point blaming this to Naruto


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But it isn't comparable to what Sasuke is doing at all, so Naruto couldn't possibly see similarities between the two or that it is strange she's never known her dad or even seen him.
> 
> He's the Hokage of the village and that, something that involves two of his best friends, just slips by unnoticed?


 
yeah i wasn't comparing them. But i was talking more about Naruto's actions with his own son, and how he probably doesn't find it weird that Sasuke's not been around. As for them being his best friends, why did Sakura even need a loan, or why wasn't Sarada taken in after Sakura collapsed? And Sasuke hasn't been in contact with Naruto for over a decade probably, it's all weird.


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

Excited for more. I loved this chapter. Nardo-sama …


----------



## shade0180 (May 21, 2015)

> As for them being his best friends, why did Sakura even need a loan, or why wasn't Sarada taken in after Sakura collapsed?



Because the whole event happened less than a day. 



> why did Sakura even need a loan



Because it is not Naruto's problem how Sakura waste her Money... What's the point of bringing this all up? 

Sakura has a problem why does Naruto need to be involve in all of it?


----------



## Night Spider (May 21, 2015)

This entire chapter I was like 

Naruto completely oblivious to the fact Sarada doesn't remember Sasuke 
Sarada meeting her father whilst going to the bathroom 
Naruto remembering Sasuke didn't need glasses while Sakura doesn't 

Naruto was hilarious when he was talking about his past with Sasuke.He my have sugarcoated it a bit


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because the whole event happened less than a day.



Surely he would have heard though? He's the Hokage. He heard when his son was painting the Hokage's faces. Sakura's his former teammate.


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> But it isn't comparable to what Sasuke is doing at all, so Naruto couldn't possibly see similarities between the two or that it is strange she's never known her dad or even seen him.
> 
> He's the Hokage of the village and that, something that involves two of his best friends, just slips by unnoticed?



Maybe something bigger is going on - I keep seeing people mention that maybe Sarada's memory was erased. But I mean, Sarada refers to and thinks of him as "Seventh" anyway which makes me think he's not particularly close to her so perhaps Sarada's daily life doesn't concern him much. Everyone grew up after all, he's got a family and a village to run and he's letting his family duties slide a bit (at least in Bolt's eyes), maybe his friendships have fallen to the wayside too. I don't really buy that as in character for Naruto but maybe that's how Kishi wrote it.

I don't quite buy the erased memories thing because you'd think that if that was true, Sasuke wouldn't make a production out of not recognizing her and holding a sword on her. But who even knows. We've got a ways to go still.


----------



## shade0180 (May 21, 2015)

> Surely he would have heard though? He's the Hokage. He heard when his son was painting the Hokage's faces. Sakura's his former teammate.



Mogi reported it. Shizune hasn't said anything about it.  

Being Hokage doesn't mean he know everything that happens to everyone everyday..


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

Night Spider said:


> Sarada meeting her father whilst going to the bathroom



I think it was an excuse to get away


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

@shade0180

Way to exaggerate over my post's meaning. Good God. 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> yeah i wasn't comparing them. But i was talking more about Naruto's actions with his own son, and how he probably doesn't find it weird that Sasuke's not been around. As for them being his best friends, why did Sakura even need a loan, or why wasn't Sarada taken in after Sakura collapsed? And Sasuke hasn't been in contact with Naruto for over a decade probably, it's all weird.



Why would his actions with his son?being there, training him etc etc?make him think it _isn't_ weird Sasuke never returned to the village to visit his only child or even forget about it at all?

Sasuke and Naruto have been in contact, enough for Naruto to recognize Sasuke's hawk.



noakai said:


> Maybe something bigger is going on - I keep seeing people mention that maybe Sarada's memory was erased. But I mean, Sarada refers to and thinks of him as "Seventh" anyway which makes me think he's not particularly close to her so perhaps Sarada's daily life doesn't concern him much. Everyone grew up after all, he's got a family and a village to run and he's letting his family duties slide a bit (at least in Bolt's eyes), maybe his friendships have fallen to the wayside too. I don't really buy that as in character for Naruto but maybe that's how Kishi wrote it.
> 
> I don't quite buy the erased memories thing because you'd think that if that was true, Sasuke wouldn't make a production out of not recognizing her and holding a sword on her. But who even knows. We've got a ways to go still.



Could be that is how it became but as you mentioned, it doesn't really fit with Naruto's character. He wouldn't let his best friends fall out of his life, not so drastically as to never realize that Sasuke visited his daughter or wife.

Maybe Sasuke doesn't recognize her as she is now? Maybe the last time he saw her she was a baby or a toddler?


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Terra Branford said:


> @shade0180
> 
> Way to exaggerate over my post's meaning. Good God.
> 
> ...



Boruto implies that Naruto doesn't spend enough time with him though, yeah it's clones but it's not his physical dad. Well, Sasuke did say he was on a quest for redemption, so maybe that's it? As for not recognizing Sarada, even as a baby she would have had chakra, so he surely would have recognized it if he was there?


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Boruto implies that Naruto doesn't spend enough time with him though, yeah it's clones but it's not his physical dad. Well, Sasuke did say he was on a quest for redemption, so maybe that's it? As for not recognizing Sarada, even as a baby she would have had chakra, so he surely would have recognized it if he was there?



Some time is better than nothing though. Doesn't matter if Boruto is complaining, it is over nothing (those clones are still technically him). Naruto couldn't possibly see them in a similar fashion.

I don't know, I was just spitballing. I don't know what is going on through Kishi's head...


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

Could be a myriad of things that lead to a moping Boruto. He's still young, could be that he's jumping to various conclusions and blaming his father for this and that, all based on his own observations. I doubt he has fully grasped the workings of the world he lives in, but he'll figure it out. I don't think he's a brat at all. Just acting bratty.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

Best chapter since...damn, probably Kakashi's gaiden.


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Could be a myriad of things that lead to a moping Boruto. He's still young, could be that he's jumping to various conclusions and blaming his father for this and that, all based on his own observations. I doubt he has fully grasped the workings of the world he lives in, but he'll figure it out. I don't think he's a brat at all. Just acting bratty.



I think the most charitable view you can take with Bolt is that he's adjusting very badly to having a father that used to be around all the time suddenly being too busy taking care of everyone else to spend time with him. It's clear he doesn't consider the clones his "real" rather (and to be fair, when Naruto considers something important enough, he goes himself and sends a clone to do the less important thing, as evidenced by this jaunt to Sasuke, so I can see why he'd think that). I kind of tend to fall into the middle where I do think Bolt is adjusting badly - which I am sympathetic to - but he was also probably very spoiled before Naruto became Hokage and now he's acting bratty because he's used to being the center of attention in his family and he isn't anymore and he doesn't like it.


----------



## sakuraboobs (May 21, 2015)

Really interesting chapter, indeed. I like it.


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

But if that was the case, wouldn't Boruto have mentioned it? And hasn't Naruto been Hokage for at least a few years? That'd be enough time to get used to not being the center of attention.

Also i noticed Sasuke still has the hitaite that Naruto returned to him.


----------



## Escargon (May 21, 2015)

Lol this short manga is actually quite good. Its like two different writers. Poor Bolt tho, where the fuck is he. He should have taken Narutos spotlight..


----------



## shade0180 (May 21, 2015)

> And hasn't Naruto been Hokage for at least a few years?



Depend on how much time passed from chapter 700 to the gaiden.. if it was less than a year then he would be Hokage for that much time..


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

It should have been a few years, since Sarada was much shorter and iirc hadn't even started the academy?? Also Naruto's hair was shorter, and Sakura had longer hair???


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> It should have been a few years, since Sarada was much shorter and iirc hadn't even started the academy?? Also Naruto's hair was shorter, and Sakura had longer hair???



Oh yea, I forgot about the 700 chapter. She looks a lot younger than. So Naruto had to have been Hokage at least for three or four years (though he probably became one before that too).


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> But if that was the case, wouldn't Boruto have mentioned it? And hasn't Naruto been Hokage for at least a few years? That'd be enough time to get used to not being the center of attention.
> 
> Also i noticed Sasuke still has the hitaite that Naruto returned to him.



That's why I said "most charitable" lol. I am sympathetic to the fact that it sucks that your dad is busy all the time, especially if you remember a time when he wasn't. But honestly when you put Bolt - who has his father sometimes and Naruto's clones the rest of the time - next to Sarada who doesn't even remember his father and now has him holding a _sword _on her during their first meeting and is really torn up about it while Bolt is pulling pranks to get attention...yeah, he just comes across as bratty. He may grow out of it, I found Naruto annoying for awhile too, or he may not.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 21, 2015)

Just gotta say this... what if Sasuke thought that this was, in fact, Shin or some other villain transformed into Sarada? I mean, after all this time, Sarada suddenly appears alone in front of Sasuke, although he knows that she wouldn?t have been able to find his hiding place on her own, as Sakura certainly wouldn't let her go on such a dangerous trip. Of course this situation is extremely odd and suspicious for Sasuke and it would be really difficult to believe that the real Sarada has managed to find him without someone else?s help.

Also, Sasuke?s guard is up, so when he saw Sarada wearing the Uchiha crest he immediately thought of Shin because he also had the crest. He wouldn?t quickly think it?s his daughter at first glance since he?s always away and he definitely won?t expect her to be at that tower all of a sudden. It wouldn't make any sense that his daughter would just randomly show up somewhere that dangerous all alone.

Also, just as she was saying "Papa" he cut her off. The word bubbles are overlapping which indicates exactly that. As an artist myself, that's how one writes a manga/comic. She's saying "Papa" and his words are overlapping hers. He cuts her off. Most likely, he doesn't even hear her call him Papa.

Do you really think that EVEN the bad guys would know that Sarada is Sasuke?s daughter, despite Sasuke himself not knowing?!

Do you really think that they would have spied on her and would have tried to kidnap her if she hadn?t been extremely important to Sasuke?! 

Do you really think that Sasuke would simply suspect and point his katana at his own daughter, without any good reason?!

Of course NOT.


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

^^ So what you're saying is Sasuke is unable to recognize his own daughter. Or he sees something who looks exactly like her (assuming he knows what she looks like) and decides that a possible clone/creation/whatever is so dangerous to him that he needs to point a sword at her just in case? Even though there's a chance that it's not a clone and it means the first time they meet in years (or ever), he's holding a sword on her? lol.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 21, 2015)

No. I'm saying that Sasuke would not expect his daughter of ALL PEOPLE to just SHOW UP ALONE in such a dangerous place, hence why I think it's possible he believes this to be someone pretending to be his daughter and is sided with that Shin guy. In Sasuke's defense, his guard is up. This is also a NINJA MANGA. The last time he was attacked the person was wearing an Uchiha crest on his back and had Sharingan. Why would his daughter randomly show up all on her own and with the Sharingan in the tower where Naruto and he are supposed to meet when she should be safely back at home with her mother?


----------



## noakai (May 21, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> No. I'm saying that Sasuke would not expect his daughter of ALL PEOPLE to just SHOW UP ALONE in such a dangerous place, hence why I think it's possible he believes this to be someone pretending to be his daughter and is sided with that Shin guy. In Sasuke's defense, his guard is up. This is also a NINJA MANGA. The last time he was attacked the person was wearing an Uchiha crest on his back and had Sharingan. Why would his daughter randomly show up all on her own and with the Sharingan in the tower where Naruto and he are supposed to meet when she should be safely back at home with her mother?



But that doesn't actually change anything? Of course he'd be wary after Onionhead but he wiped the floor with the last one didn't he? Why would he be worried enough to hold a sword even on something that looked like his daughter knowing there's a chance it's his real kid and that will be their first meeting in years? It just makes me lol. The other option of course is that he doesn't even know what his kid looks like and assumes that sharingan = clone. Which of course makes sense because of what he just went through but again, lol. Kishi drama~


----------



## heartsutra (May 21, 2015)

It's interesting that, at the sight of the bento, we weren't shown Naruto thinking of Hinata or Boruto, but what probably can be viewed as the very first Team 7 moment in the manga.


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

I think it's also kinda sad. He doesn't think of how yummy it was and compliment his wife's cooking. And he even shares it with the kids.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

I can't believe Naruto let Sarada run off, even to pee, when there is someone trying to abduct her...



Hollow'd Heart said:


> I think it's also kinda sad. He doesn't think of how yummy it was and compliment his wife's cooking. And he even shares it with the kids.



It doesn't need to. He loves the woman.  He doesn't have to fawn over everything related to her. The reason it showed the flashback was because of the situation (he was about to meet Sasuke again with his kid) as well as having to share it with the kids because they were hungry.


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 21, 2015)

Soooo, Is the whole point of this Gaiden to know about that Uchiha girl's Birth ? 

I don't understand, if it's confirmed by Kishi and through his artwork that Sakura and Sasuke are her parents,
then all this Drama is just f*cking stupid 

Even if Sakura really isn't her biological Mother, what's the big deal ? Sakura has treated her like a daughter so isn't that enough?

Ugh, This Gaiden is so boring.....lol, Kishi even has to recycle Obito's Kamui and juubi clone design because he's too lazy to come up with new ideas for the enemies.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

I wish they'd showed ChouChou's face when Naruto said her frame was just like Chouji's. That's the shit that used to get him knocked over the head.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I wish they'd showed ChouChou's face when Naruto said her frame was just like Chouji's. That's the shit that used to get him knocked over the head.



She doesn't care about being called fat/being fat so I doubt she'd react at all.


----------



## Mider T (May 21, 2015)

I'm sure she cares if someone she admires says it to her.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 21, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I'm sure she cares if someone she admires says it to her.



Maybe, I didn't think about that.


----------



## SharinganGirl (May 21, 2015)

KingForever7 said:


> Soooo, Is the whole point of this Gaiden to know about that Uchiha girl's Birth ?
> 
> I don't understand, if it's confirmed by Kishi and through his artwork that Sakura and Sasuke are her parents,
> then all this Drama is just f*cking stupid
> ...



This crap again? Seriously? Uh... I think Naruto just confirmed that Sarada is Sakura's biological daughter... If you're annoyed by it, it's boring and you find it fucking stupid, then how about you, oh I don't know, stop reading it?


----------



## Punished Kiba (May 21, 2015)

SharinganGirl said:


> This crap again? Seriously? Uh... I think Naruto just confirmed that Sarada is Sakura's biological daughter... If you're annoyed by it, it's boring and you find it fucking stupid, then how about you, oh I don't know, stop reading it?



As Long as Kiba's still alive, I'm obliged to read this sh*t


----------



## Clowe (May 21, 2015)

That thing has Kamui? Automatic top tier!


----------



## Romanticide (May 21, 2015)

Rereading, could there be two or more little Juubi's? The first one we saw had a nose on it, but the second one i didn't see a nose.


----------



## lacey (May 22, 2015)

Naturally the chapter ends with a cliffhanger that hits hard. I don't blame Sasuke for acting the way he did, but I still feel awful for Sarada.


----------



## Platypus (May 22, 2015)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Rereading, could there be two or more little Juubi's? The first one we saw had a nose on it, but the second one i didn't see a nose.



I see a nose


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

Platypus said:


> I see a nose



There must be two or more then, since the other one's nose was lopsided and on the right. I guess someone's trying to revive Kaguya?


----------



## Platypus (May 22, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised at all to see lots of these Juubimon en masse at some point.


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

I think if they're trying to revive Kaguya, Sarada putting a stop to it would be interesting. Unless they're trying to make Sarada a host? She is a female with Sharingan. And Kaguya and her share some similarities with the hairstyle and such, Seeing a mini Kaguya would be cute too.


----------



## Platypus (May 22, 2015)

Reviving Kaguya herself might be out of the question. Going after her powers seems more likely imo.
Although everything's possible these days.


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2015)

True. Though Oro might be behind it, we never did see him after the war.


----------



## heartsutra (May 22, 2015)




----------



## Addy (May 22, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>



what ?


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2015)

Kishi took such a pussy route out of his intentional Karin hype 

Nardo fucking fibbing and saying he was popular with all the girls in school


----------



## Sansa (May 22, 2015)

What the fuck was that ending

Salad has a single tomoe sharingan

Sasuke doesn't know who his own daughter is?

What the fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## TRN (May 22, 2015)

Addy said:


> what ?



Maybe Naruto know who shin dad is


----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2015)

heartsutra said:


>





What I got from this page is Sarada seeing the Hokage of all people also look at her the same way Shizune and all the other nurses look at her and felt quite alone.  Didn't get the warm fuzzy feeling from the picnic anymore.  Naruto didn't tell her a damn thing.  Sasuke is likely the only one who will tell her now.


----------



## heartsutra (May 23, 2015)

Addy said:


> what ?



Well, Naruto's silence after Sarada asked why someone would be after her in addition to his promise to take care of everything made me wonder what the underneath of that is.

Could be obvious, like, she's an Uchiha and Uchiha matters tend to get complicated.

Could be something specific and relevant to the story that'll be revealed in the following chapters.

Could be something else entirely.




Revolution said:


> What I got from this page is Sarada seeing the Hokage of all people also look at her the same way Shizune and all the other nurses look at her and *felt quite alone. Didn't get the warm fuzzy feeling from the picnic anymore.  Naruto didn't tell her a damn thing.  Sasuke is likely the only one who will tell her now.*



I disagree with the bolded part.

I don't think the close-up panel with her blushing is supposed to show us how lonely she felt in that instant. The blush probably meant that she felt grateful and touched that someone said he'd protect her and not to worry.

We don't fully know what Sarada knows. And not everything needs to be new info to be pleasant and good. I think Sarada welcomes any info on her parent's background, old or new. So far the manga has shown that she feels bothered when someone distracts from it or keeps silent after being asked.


----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2015)

> Could be something else entirely.




Or It could be something that he doesn't know.

 and just said he will protect salad to make sure that the kid will feel safe while they are traveling

 Which is within the original reason why he needed to meet with Sauce.


----------



## heartsutra (May 23, 2015)

Actually, I just wanted to point out the typo in Sarada's speech bubble. Nvm


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Well, Naruto's silence after Sarada asked why someone would be after her in addition to his promise to take care of everything made me wonder what the underneath of that is.
> 
> Could be obvious, like, she's an Uchiha and Uchiha matters tend to get complicated.
> 
> ...


indeed, that is suspicious  

i personally think that sasuke's entire past was kept hush hush from salad. i mean, salad doesn't even know he was narutos rival. bot sure if that was intentional or  a red herring


----------



## Rai (May 24, 2015)

Naruto 700 + 4 Digital RAW:


----------

